# Duyuru > Siyaset >  MHP'nin Sürüklendigi Uçurum

## axuliuma

MHP'NİN SüRüKLENDİğİ UüURUM 

Devlet Bahçeli'ye ağabeyi Turan Bahçeli'nin ölümü için mi yoksa manevi babası Bülent Ecevit'in kaybı için mi başsağlığı dileyelim bilemiyoruz. MHP Kurultayına yaklaştığımız son günlerde yaptığı saçmalıkları, hırçınlığını, iflah olmaz hırsını hangisinin acısına yoracağımızı da bilemiyoruz. üte yandan yallarını vererek bozkurtların üstüne saldırttığı kudurmuş zavallıların akıbetlerinin ne olacağını da bilemiyoruz. Kızılcahamam?da kampa alıp Nazi kamplarındaki gibi baskı, tehdit ve şantajla zoraki bildiri imzalatılan il başkanlarının utançlarının boyutunu da bilemiyoruz.

Ancak bildiğimiz bir şey var Devlet Bahçeli ve Yoldaşları MHP'yi yok oluşa doğru büyük bir azim ve kararlılıkla sürüklemektedirler.

3 Kasım 2002 seçimleri öncesinde olduğu gibi büyük bir balon uçurdular; her an patlamaya hazır bir balon. MHP?nin mevcut tutumu ve politikaları ile tek başına iktidara geleceğini fısıldıyorlar. Belki kendileri kolay kanacak zeka düzeyine sahip olabilirler ama ne ülkücü hareketin mensupları ne de Türk Milleti bu yalanlara tekrar kanacak kadar saf değil. İhanet içerisindeki AKP iktidarına karşı muhalefet yapamayan, hiçbir alternatif politika üretemeyen, sadece susarak rüzgarın yön değiştirmesinden medet uman bir siyasi anlayışa kim güvenebilir ki? Sürekli kendi genel başkanının hatalarını milleti karşısında savunmaktan bıkmış, bezmiş, ona olan inancını yitirmiş teşkilatları kim suçlayabilir ki?

MHP Genel Merkez yönetimi aldığı görevi hakkıyla yerine getiriyor. Tekrar baraja takılıp artık ümit olmaktan tamamen çıkmış, enkaz haline gelmiş, bir daha kimsenin toparlayamayacağı bir viran yeri bırakıyorlar arkalarında. Ağzını açtığında hoşgörüden, saygıdan, demokrasiden dem vuran Bahçeli yanlışlarına dur diyenlere engel olmak için elindeki tüm imkanları kullanıyor. Yazılıp önüne konan metinleri sıkıcı bir üslupla okumanın dışında insanlara söyleyebileceği sözü olmayan Genel Başkan söyleyecek çok şeyi olanları da despotça yöntemlerle susturmaya çalışıyor. Kendine güveni olmayan haris insanların tipik davranış örneklerini sergiliyor. 

Son seçimlerden sonra isyan edenler bugün başka hesaplarla ağız değiştirmiş durumdalar. üünkü onların ülküsü de değişti. Yeni ülkülerine varmalarının yolu da mevcut yanlışlara sonuna kadar destek olmaktan geçiyor. Herhalde artık aynaya bakınca tahrif olmuş kişiliklerinin yansıması ile karşılaşıyorlardır. Belki bir parça utanıyorlardır da. Fakat bu ideolojik sapma içindeki MHP'nin katlanılamaz durumunu görmelerine yetmiyor ne yazık ki. Asıl kötü olan da bu duruma düşenlerden bazılarının zamanında ülkücü gençlik önderi olarak ülkü ocaklarında üst düzeyde görev yapmış kişiler olmaları. Lidere sadakatle zorbaya köle olmak arasındaki farkı seçecek kadar eğitilememişler maalesef. Bu yüzden bir zamanlar bozkurtken ? ya da o surette geziyorlarken- bugün mankurt haline gelmiş durumdalar. Onlardan artık uluma sesleri değil havlamalar yükseliyor. Nerede bir kurt görseler kudurmuşçasına saldırıyorlar.

Bugünler Allah'ın izniyle elbette geçip gidecek. MHP tekrar geçmişteki gibi bozkurtların, ülkücülerin partisi olacak. Bütün bu hain çabalar sonuçsuz kalacak. Kaçacak yerinin, saklanacak deliğinin olmadığını iyi bildikleri için son haince hamlelerini yapanlar unutmayın ki ?tilkinin? dönüp dolaşıp geleceği yer kürkçü dükkanıdır. Sokaklarda yaptığınız gibi taş atıp kaçamayacaksınız

3 Kasım 2002'den bugüne MHP yöneticilerinin anlayışlarında, olaylara bakışlarında değişen bir şey olmadı. Hükümette iken yapılan yanlışlar yüzünden parti baraj altında kaldı, Türk seçmeni de ülkücü taban da yapılan politikaları onaylamadığını böylelikle ifade etti. Siz hiç gördünüz mü Bahçeli'nin ya da yoldaşlarının biz hata yaptık, hatalarımızdan dersler aldık, aynı yanlışları tekrarlamayacağız dediklerini? Hiç işittiniz mi Apo'yu asmamakla büyük bir gaflete düştük, tahkim kanununu, ikiz yasaları onaylamak affedilmez hatalardı diye özeleştiri yaptıklarını? Duyamazsınız, çünkü onlara göre hatayı yapan kendilerini anlamayan ülkücülerdir. 

Kimse merak etmesin ülkücüler bugün de Bahçeli'yi ve yoldaşlarını anlamıyorlar. Ve yarın da, gelecekte de hiçbir zaman anlamayacaklar. Sadece gelecek nesiller onların ibret alınacak gafletlerini, ihanetlerini okuyacaklar ülkücü hareketin kara sayfalarında. Altın sayfalarda kendine güveni olmayan, edepsiz, hayasız ihtiras sahiplerine de dalkavuklara da yer olmayacak. 

Merak etmeyin az zaman kaldı tarihe karışmaları için? üzülmeyin "Allah sabredenlerle beraberdir" . 

Kurtcebe Noyan

----------


## bozok

Unutulan yemin 


*Osman TIĞRAKLI* 
*[email protected]* 
*Yazı Tarihi: 07/10/2007* 



*MHP inkar ediyor ama vatandaş, Devlet Bahçeli'nin seçim meydanlarındaki "hesap sorma" yeminini hiç unutmadı.*



*MHP Grup Başkanvekili Mehmet şandır, Genel Başkan Devlet Bahçeli'nin 22 Temmuz seçimleri öncesinde seçim meydanlarında AKP'den hesap sorma konusunda ettiği yeminleri unutmuş gözüküyor.*

*Seçimden sonra her sıkıştığında verdiği destekle AKP'yi kurtaran MHP'ye eleştirilerin artması üzerine Mehmet şandır, Hürriyet'e yaptığı açıklamada, " Kimse MHP'yi sopa olarak görmemeli " demiş... Genel Başkanı, "AKP'den hesap soracağım" diye vatandaştan oy isteyen Mehmet şandır Hürriyet'e, konuşurken bu vaadi hiç hatırlamıyor..*



*Sopa değiliz*

*Mehmet şandır?ın Hürriyet?te "Sopa değiliz" başlığıyla yayınlanan Süleyman Demirkan imzalı haberi şöyle:*

*Referandum konusunda AKP'ye verdiği sürpriz destekle gündeme gelen MHP'nin Grup Başkanvekili Mehmet şandır, AKP'ye öfke duyanların MHP'yi sopa olarak kullanmak istediğini savundu. ** 

*"Milletin AKP'ye öfkesinin sözcüsü olmak istemiyoruz "** diyen şandır, şunları söyledi:*

*Biz iktidara ve Türkiye'yi yönetmeye talibiz. Milletin ve ülkenin yararına gördüğümüz bir çizgi izliyoruz. Halkımız bizi böyle görmeli, bu terazide tartmalı ve böyle algılamalı. Kimse, kendi kavgasının sözcülüğünde MHP'yi sopa olarak görmemeli.* 

*MHP, birilerinin öfkesine sözcülük yapmak veya bu ülkenin kavgasını yapmanın görevlisi olarak görülmek isteniyor. Kimse bizden bunu beklemesin. Biz, hiçbir hesabın içine girmeden, iktidar partisini bazen teşvik edici ve destekleyici, bazen de engelleyici olacağız. Kriterimiz milletin ve ülkenin menfaati.* 



*AKP'ye kızan birileri, o kızgınlıkla MHP'nin AKP'den öç almasını istiyor. Biz iktidar sorumluluğu ile sahip çıkacağız. Uzlaşmacı ve hoşgörülü bir muhalefet anlayışıyla, sorun üreten değil, sorunların krize dönüşmesini engelleyen, ama her durumda, "milli duruş karakterli" ***muhalefet anlayışını hayata geçireceğiz.* 



*Nereden nereye?*

*şandır'ın açıklamalarını okumayı bitirmiştik ki bir ilahi tesadüf gerçekleşti. E- postamıza Baki Soylu adlı vatandaşımızın gönderdiği mesaj şandır ve Bahçeli'ye unutmuş gözüktüklerini fazlasıyla hatırlatmaya yetip de artıyor bile. Aslında Baki Bey bu konuda hiç yorum yapmamış. Sadece MHP Genel Başkanı Devlet Bahçeli'nin seçimden 15 gün önce 7 Temmuz tarihinde gazetelerde çıkan bir haberini hatırlatmak istemiş... Anlayana çok bile türünden olan "MHP lideri Bahçeli'nin büyük yemini" başlıklı bu haber aynen şöyle:*



*MHP lideri Devlet Bahçeli, 22 Temmuz'un halkla kucaklaşma günü olacağının altını çizdi ve "O zaman AKP'ye haram lokmaların hesabını, yanınıza getirip sormazsam namerdim" dedi. Bahçeli, şöyle devam etti: "Yesinler, 15 gün kaldı. Yiyiniz, içiniz, yağmalayınız, ne yaparsanız 15 gün kaldı. 22 Temmuz, Milliyetçi Hareket ile kucaklaşma günü olacak. O zaman AK Parti'den haram lokmaların hesabını bir bir soracağız, kaçış kurtuluş yok. İsterseniz AB'ye, isterseniz okyanus ötesine gidin. Nereye giderseniz gidin, sizi getirip birer birer hesap sormazsam namerdim. Ellerini çabuk tutsunlar. üalabildikleri kadar çalsınlar, devletin imkanlarını kullansınlar, devletin uçaklarını, helikopterlerini doya doya kullansınlar, hepsinin hesabını soracağız." Meydanda toplanan partililer sık sık, "Devletin başına devlet gelecek" biçiminde slogan attı.* 



*Halk haksız mı?*

*şimdi söyler misiniz sayın şandır, vatandaş MHP'yi AKP'yi evire çevire dövecek bir "sopa" gibi görmekte haksız mı? Onun MHP'yi böyle algılamasında Genel Başkan Devlet Bahçeli'nin seçim öncesi bir örneğini yukarıda verdiğimiz türde açıklamalarının hiç mi etkisi yok? Siyasetçi verdiği sözü unutuyor ama vatandaş edilen yemini, yapılan vaadi hiç unutmuyor.*


______________________________________________

MADEM BüYLEYMİş, üYLEYSE BU MİLLETİN BİR FERDİ OLARAK BENİM DE SİZ CEVABIM şU OLSUN:

**Bu millet, ihtiyaç duyarsa "kendi şamarını" kullanır, öyle "sopa"yla "odun"la işi olmaz bu biiir! üalı çırpıdan, ottan çöpten de "sopa" olmaz, bu da iki!* 

***"Milletin AKP'ye öfkesinin sözcüsü olmak istemiyor"larmış...Peki millet AKP'ye niye bu kadar öfkeli, hiç kendinize sormuyor musunuz! "Siyaset" niye yapılır! Milletinin duygu ve düşüncelerine tercüman olmak için değil mi?*

****"milli duruş karakterli" muhalefet anlayışını hayata geçireceğiz...buyurmuşsunuz!* 

*Siz hiç zahmet etmeyin; Millet, AKP'ye zaten o "milli karakterine"e yapılan hücumlar sebebiyle burnundan soluyor! şunu bir daha hatırlatalım da eksik kalmasın! Bu milletin gözünde: "üzüyle sözü" bir olmayan, bir kere "adam değildir!" Milleti enayi yerine koymaya kalkacak kadar "budala" olup da aynı tavırlarında ısrar edenleri, bu millet artık "soytarı", "fırıldak","üçkağıtçı","dönek" vb. gibi sıfatlarla anmaya başlar!* 

*O sebebten, naçizane düşüncem; hiç olmazsa artık milletin gözünde halihazırdaki "rezil olmuş olmak" durumuyla yetinin! üünkü konuştukça bundan daha fazlasıyla muhatap olmak durumunda kalacaksınız! Benden hatırlatması...*

*BOZOK/07.10.2007*

----------


## bozok

ABD'ye de kaçsa getirip Yüce Divanda yargılatacağız niye dedin* 

*Mehmet GüL* 
*[email protected]* 
*Yazı Tarihi: 10/10/2007* 


*MHP Genel Başkan yardımcısı Mehmet şandır diyor ki "Milletin AKP'ye öfkesinin sözcüsü olmak istemiyoruz." Yani laf ola beri gele.* 

*Lafın tabanı olmazsa öyle olur derler.* 

*Oysa ki siyasi partilerin en önemli görevlerinden biri sadece halkın öfkesini değil, halkın tepkilerini de izleyip değerlendirmek hak değil vazifedir de. Halkın bütün özlem talep ve ihtiyaçlarının, maddi ve manevi ihtiyaçlarının da, öfkesinin de sözcüsü olacaksın. Aksi halde bir parti kurmanın anlamı yok, figüran görevi görürsün.*

*MHP de son dönemde AKP gibi mazisi ile bağını koparmaya çalışıyor.* 

*Oysa ki hala AKP, Müslüman cumhurbaşkanı ile oyalıyor, MHP de PKK bölücülüğünü önleyebilecek en ileri milliyetçi parti imajıyla. Oysa ikisi de bu kimliklerden sıyrılmak için sistemli bir gayret içindeler. Kim bilir aynı noktada durma konusunda MHP-AKP tavır beraberliği bu yüzdendir. Zaten şandır'ın sözleri için birileri çıksa; o zaman yağlı urganı ne diye attın, R. Tayyip Erdoğan için, ABD'ye de kaçsa getirip Yüce Divanda yargılatacağız niye dedin dese, bu kimin öfkesi içindi sahi?* 


**Yazarın üeşitlemeler"...adlı makalesinde alınmıştır.*

----------


## bozok

MHP'nin muhalefetinden memnun musunuz? 

Sebahattin üNKİBAR 
[email protected] 
Yazı Tarihi: 07/12/2007 

Tayyip Erdoğan?la Deniz Baykal, her gün medyada.
Bir bakıyorsunuz TV?lerde canlı yayındalar, bir bakıyorsunuz gazetelere mülakat vermişler.

Sadece onlar mı?

DTP?liler bile medyanın gündeminden hiç düşmüyorlar.

Peki ya MHP?
Peki ya Bahçeli?
O ne yapıyor?
O niye hiçbir yerde yok?

Sakın ha medya yer vermiyor demeyin, bu yalan..

Medya, Bahçeli?yi ısrarla talep ediyor ama o, nedense yıllardır hep ama hep kaçıyor.

Bırakın onu bunu, Bahçeli MHP?nin TV?sine bile bir kere olsun çıkmış değil.

Diyeceksiniz ki medya da neymiş !

Bahçeli siyaseti ve muhalefeti medyasız da yapar.

Hem her Salı günü grupta konuşmuyor mu?

Senede bir yapılan bütçe görüşmelerinde kürsüye çıkmıyor mu?

ünce bir şeyi düzeltelim.

Bahçeli konuşmuyor... Okuyor.

Hem grup toplantısında, hem bütçe görüşmelerinde önüne konan bir metni okumaya çalışıyor.

üstelik bu okumayı da bazen bağırarak yapıyor.

Okumayla konuşmak farklı şeyler.

Bir başka eksiklik de okunan metindeki muhtevasızlıktır.

Bir konu ile başlanıyor, onunla bitiriliyor.

DTP?den gir, PKK?dan çık, bitsin.

Tabii bu konu önemli de, konuşulacak başka şeyler yok mu?
Mesela işsizlik, mesela yoksulluk, mesela yolsuzluk, mesela cari açık, mesela dış politika, mesela ABD ve emperyalizm, mesela dış Türkler, mesela devletin kuşatılması, mesela medyanın AKP tarafından ele geçirilmesi, mesela Sabah-ATV?nin Başbakan?ın damadının umum müdür olduğu bir gruba satılması ve daha bunun gibi bir çok meselalar...

Yok, Devlet Bey?in konuşmalarında, pardon konuşma niyetine okuduğu metinde bunların hiç biri yok.

Varsa yoksa DTP ile PKK.

Bu satırları okurken bazılarınızın, Meclis açılışında DTP?lilerle el sıkışma seromonisini hatırlayıp, buna da şükür diyenleriniz var biliyorum.

Ama hayır DTP ve PKK MHP?nın varlık nedeni değildir.
Ya da başka bir ifade ile MHP, PKK?ya karşı bir tepki hareketi değildir.

Dolayısı ile MHP?nin elbetteki PKK konusu ile beraber, başka başka gündem maddeleri olmalıdır.

Bu olmazsa ve muhalefet sadece kürsüden okunan kuru metinlerle yapılırsa, şuraya yazıyorum böyle bir MHP bir dahaki seçimde yüzde 5 bile oy alamaz.

MHP için kalbi çarpanlara sesleniyorum, MHP bu kişiliksizlik ve gündemsizlikle yok olmaya gidiyor haberiniz ola.
Parti muhafazakar Anadolu?da bitmiş, 22 Temmuz sonrasındaki AKP paraleli politikalarla, büyük şehirlerden aldığı tepki oyları da gitti, gidiyor... MHP renksiz, kokusuz, iddiasız bir parti olma yolunda bunu böyle bilin..

Dost acı söyler ama gerçek budur..

Parmak birleştirmeyi ülkücük sanan zavallılara değil, bu yola arkadaşlarını gömen gerçek ülkücülere ve onların kanaat önderlerine sesleniyorum, partiniz gitti,gidiyor, görmüyor musunuz?

----------


## bozok

*Körle yatan şaşı kalkar!* 


*SIRRI YüKSEL CEBECİ*
*[email protected]* 
*16.02.2008*




Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri, Doğu'da ve Güneydoğu'da, karda kışta, dağ tepe demeden terörist kovalarken ve uçaklarımız Irak'ın kuzeyindeki terörist inlerine bomba yağdırırken...

Tuzu kuruların türbanla yatıp, türbanla kalkması...

İktidar ile muhalefet arasındaki darbe, idam, yağlı ip, beyaz çarşaf kavgaları...

TBMM eski Başkanı AKP Manisa Milletvekili Bülent Arınç'ın, Başbakan parti grubunda, *"Biz o beyaz çarşaflarla beraber yola çıktık, biz bu konuda bedel ödemeye hazırız"* derken, gözyaşı dökmesi...

Türbanlı bir genç kızın bir televizyon programında, *"Ne Kemalistim, ne de laikçiyim, ben şeriatçıyım"* demesi...
Sağlık Bakanı Recep Akdağ'ın, stajyer doktorların türban takabileceğini söylemesi...

Müebbet hapis cezasına çarptırılan Danıştay katliamı sanığı Alparslan Aslan'ın, karar duruşmasında, *"Gül ve Erdoğan'ın Türkiye'ye şeriatı getirmelerini istiyorum. Genelkurmay'dan da şeriatı engellememesini talep ediyorum"* diye bağırması...

Tarsus'ta iki öğrenci kıza, etekleri kısa olduğu gerekçesiyle kezzap atılması...

Tuncay üzkan'ın, Sıhhiye'deki türban karşıtı gösteride, yaşlı bir kadının başörtüsünü başından çekip atması...

*"Kaos"* dedikleri bu olsa gerek!

*Türkiye ve laiklik örseleniyor*

BİR okuyucumuz soruyor:

*"Bölücülük gibi çok vahim bir tehdit ve tehlike ile karşı karşıya olan Türkiye'nin türban gibi yapay bir sorunla uğraşmasının mantığı var mı?"*

Bir başka okuyucumuz diyor ki:

*"Bunalım politikaları ile huzurunu bozacakları toplumu sersemletip, akıllarınca laikliği rafa kaldıracaklar. Ama buna güçlerinin yetmeyeceğinin, Türkiye'nin sahipsiz olmadığının farkında değiller."* 

Günlerdir, aylardır, yıllardır biz de bunu anlatmaya çalışıyoruz. Laik rejimi değiştirmeye kimsenin gücünün yetmeyeceğini, ancak laikliğe düşman odakların her girişiminin Türkiye'ye ve modern Türkiye imajına darbe vurduğunu, laiklikle birlikte Türkiye'nin de örselendiğini anlatmaktan dilimizde tüy bitti. Bu örselenmenin son bulması için, laiklik karşıtı çabalara artık dur denilmesi ve bu çabaların hiçbir şekilde desteklenmemesi gerekiyor.

*AKP'nin arapsaçı siyaseti*

Hedefe varmak için her yolu meşru ve mubah sayan bir siyasi kadro ile karşı karşıyayız.

Takiye ve manevra yapmaktan, yalan söylemekten, her türlü Bizans oyunundan ve tertipten çekinmeyen bir siyasi kadro ile...

Sadece halkı kandırmıyor bu kadro, zaafını yakaladığı anda muhalefeti de kandırıyor.

*MHP'yi kandırmadı mı?*

AKP ile MHP, yüksek öğretim kurumlarında türban yasağının kaldırılması için Anayasa'nın 10 ve 42. maddeleri ile YüK Yasası'nın geçici ek 17. maddesinde değişiklik yapılması konusunda anlaşmaya varmışlardı.

Sayın Bahçeli, hatta ortada yazılı bir mutabakatın bile bulunduğunu açıklıyor.

AKP'ye göre ise, *"Böyle bir yazılı mutabakat yok."* Anayasa'nın iki maddesi değiştirildi, YüK Yasası'nın 17. maddesi ise değiştirilmedi. Değiştirileceğe de benzemiyor.

*MHP, körle yatanın şaşı kalkacağını bilmiyor muydu?* 

AKP, Anayasa'nın 10 ve 42. maddelerini değiştirmekle türban sorununun çözülemeyeceğini, YüK Yasası'nın ek 17. maddesinde yapılacak değişikliğin ise Anayasa Mahkemesi tarafından iptal edileceğini biliyor. 

Onun amacı sorun çözmek değil, kendi yarattığı sorunları seçim malzemesi olarak kullanmaya devam etmek için, "arapsaçı siyaseti" izlemek...

----------


## bozok

*Tarifsiz düş kırıklığı*

  

Devlet Bahçeli, Başbakan Tayyip Erdoğan'dan verdiği söze sadık kalmasını istedi

Oyalandığını anlayan MHP lideri, "YüK Yasası'nın ek 17. maddesi konusunda mutakabat yapmıştık"dedi.

MHP Genel Başkanı Devlet Bahçeli, AKP'yi sözünü tutmaya davet etti. Bahçeli, gizli protokol değil ama, iki partinin Anayasa?nın 10. ve 42. maddeleri ile YüK Kanunu'nun ek 17. maddesinde değişiklik yapmak üzere bir mutabakata vardığını açıkladı.

SIrada YüK Yasası'na ilişkin düzenlemenin olduğunu belirten Bahçeli, şunları söyledi: "Teklif, Anayasa değişiklikleriyle aynı anda Meclis'e verildi. Komisyonun toplanıp bu metni görüşmesini bekliyoruz. AKP mutabakatın arkasında dursun." 


*Erdoğan'dan Bahçeli'ye* *çene altı çalımı*

MHP, YüK Yasası'nın ek 17. Maddesinin değiştirilmesinde ısrarlı; AKP ise Anayasa Mahkemesi'nin kararını bekleyeceklerini açıkladı.

Türban ittifakında 'çene altı' krizi yaşanıyor. YüK Yasası'ndaki değişiklik konusunda partisinin tereddütü olmadığını söyleyen MHP Genel Başkanı Bahçeli, "AKP'de vardığımız mutabakatın arkasında dursun" derken, Başbakan Erdoğan, Anayasa mahkemesi'nin vereceği karar da dahil, tüm sürecin tamamlanmasını bekleyeceklerini söyledi. Milliyet'ten Fikret Bila'ya konuşan Devlet Bahçeli, Anayasa'nın 10. ve 42. maddeleri ile YüK Kanunu'nun ek 17. maddesine eklenecek hükümler konusunda MHP ile AKP bir mutabakatın olduğunu hatırlatarak şunları kaydetti: 

*Mutabakata uyun*

"Anayasa değişiklikleri TBMM?'en geçti, şimdi Cumhurbaşkanı'nın onayını bekliyor. YüK Kanunu'nun ek 17. maddesine eklenecek metin de kanun teklifi olarak TBMM Başkanlığı'na aynı anda verildi ve o da Milli Eğitim Komisyonu'na havale edildi. şimdi komisyonun toplanması ve bu teklifi görüşmesini bekliyoruz. Biz MHP olarak bir tereddüt içinde değiliz. Mutabakatımızın arkasında duruyoruz. AKP'den de mutabakatın arkasında durmasını bekliyoruz. AKP'nin de ek 17. madde konusunda varılan mutabakatın arkasında durması lazım. Bizim yönümüzden bir mesele yok. Sanıyorum CHP'nin, DSP'nin görüşleri kamuoyuna yansıyınca, Başbakan Erdoğan da 'Bir öneriniz varsa buna açığız' anlamında konuştu. Yoksa, MHP ve AKP'nin üzerinde anlaştığı metin komisyonda şu anda. Biz bu metnin arkasındayız.'

*Erdoğan: Bekleyeceğiz*

üte yandan Başbakan Erdoğan AKP MYK'da YüK Kanunu'nun ek 17. maddesi ile ilgili yaşanacak süreci de anlattı. CHP'nin Anayasa değişikliğini Anayasa Mahkemesi?ne götüreceğini belirten Erdoğan, 17. madde sürecinin de bundan sonra başlayacağını dile getirerek şunları söyledi: "Anayasa Mahkemesi'nin kararını bekleyeceğiz. Sonra neler yapılacağına karar vereceğiz." dedi.

Haber: Fatih ERBOZ







*17/02/2008 / YENİüAĞ GAZETESİ*

----------


## bozok

*Bu oyunları kimse yemiyor!..* 


*Vedat YENERER* 
*[email protected]* 
*Yazı Tarihi: 17/02/2008* 


Son günlerde bazı yazarlar, AKP'ye bastonluk yapan Devlet Bahçeli'yi koruma yarışına girdiler. Bu arada sözde milliyetçi, özde patron tetikçisi, hiçbir uzmanlık alanı bulunmayan damdan düşme köşe yazarları son dönemde de Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri mensuplarına saldırmaya başladılar. Böyle bir dönemde bir onlar eksikti. Saldırma nedeni de emekli subayların MHP'nin türban yasasına verdiği desteği protesto etmek amacıyla MHP Genel Merkezi?ne siyah çelenk bırakmaları. Bu zatı şahaneleri o kadar hassaslarmış ki *"neden siyah çelenk konmuşmuş?"* diye hava yapıyorlar. Aslında askere karşı bu anlamsız hiddetlerinin altında AKP'ye verdikleri desteğin utancının gizlenme isteğinin de olduğunu düşünüyorum. 

Bugünlerde bir başka ucuz ve omurgasız bir politika daha dikkatimi çekti. Sözüm ona Bahçeli ve MHP yönetimi; mağdur edebiyatı ile oy toplayan AKP'nin elinden bu kozu almak için türban edebiyatına girişmişmiş. Allah?a bin şükür ki, DTP mağdur edebiyatı ile AKP gibi oy toparlayamadı. Onların da oyları fazla olsaydı demek ki, Bahçeli ve ekibi o zaman da onların elinden bu kozu almak uğruna yine Cumhuriyet ve Atatürk İlkelerini hiçe sayıp bölücü fikirlerle, zafer işaretleriyle karşımıza çıkabileceklerdi. Bu mantık aynı mantık değil mi? Kürt vatandaşlarımızdan oy alabilmek için *"Türkiye bir mozaik ve çiçek bahçesidir"* edebiyatını unutmadık. *O zaman da, birileri çıkıp* *"Ben çiçeğimi alıp bu bahçeden ayrılıyorum"* *derse ne diyeceksiniz?"* diye sormuştuk. Hiç cevap gelmemişti.

İkinci bir husus da şu. Son zamanlarda kulağıma Emniyet'in ele geçirdiği patlayıcı ve mühimmatın tamamının tutanaklara geçirilmeyip, bir kısmının gizlice depolandığı yolunda fısıltılar geliyor. üzellikle bir cemaatin bu işi yaptığı yönünde iddialar var. Doğruluk payı var ise vahim gelişmelere gebeyiz demektir. Bu silahların, cinayetlerde ya da vatan haini bölücü ve dincilerle mücadele içinde olanların evinden çıkmış gibi kullanılacağı yönünde endişelerim var. Yoksa kim neden silahların ve cephanenin bir kısmını kayıt altına almasın. Bu konuda ciddi endişelerim var.

Kezzapçılara uyarı!..

Son günlerde birileri düğmeye bastı ve etek giymiş genç kızların ve hanımların bacaklarına şırıngayla kezzap sıkmaya başladılar. İki günde 5 kişi kezzaplandı. Dinci medya utanmadan *"efendim bu kezzap değil, hafif yakan ve kızartan bir başka kimyasal"* deyip kezzap olayını büyütenleri aptal yerine koymaya başladılar. Yani *"kezzap kötü ama bu kezzap olmadığı için problem yok, atılabilir..."* demeye getiriyorlar. 

Toplumun sinirlerini geren ve namus meselesine kadar olayı tırmandıran kim acaba?

----------


## bozok

*CHP LİDERİ DENİZ BAYKAL'DAN AKP'YE SUüLAMA:*

*MHP'yi aldattılar*

*CHP Genel Başkanı Baykal, Başbakan Erdoğan'ın MHP ile YüK Yasası'nın 17. maddesinde vardıkları mutabakata uymayarak ülkeyi kaosa soktuğunu söyledi. Baykal, 'Bu iş tam bir fiyaskoya dönüştü' diye konuştu*


 
*ANKARA Milliyet / 17.02.2008*

CHP Genel Başkanı Deniz Baykal, Başbakan Recep Tayyip Erdoğan'a, MHP ile türban konusunda YüK Yasası'nın ek 17. maddesinde vardıkları mutabakata uymayarak MHP'yi aldattığını söyledi. *'Başbakan Erdoğan madem mutabakata uymayacaktı, ülkeyi niçin kaosa soktu?'* diye soran Baykal, *"Niye kanunu getirmiyor? O zaman 411 oy niye kalkmış oldu? Başbakan'ın YüK Kanunu'nda yapılacak değişikliği komisyondan geçirip Genel Kurul'a getirmemesi kendine güveninin sarsıldığını, siyasi iradesinin çöktüğünü gösteriyor. Bu iş tam bir fiyaskoya dönüştü"* dedi.

Bahçeli'nin, Milliyet Ankara Temsilcisi Fikret Bila'ya yaptığı, *"Erdoğan sözünü tutsun"* açıklamasından sonra Baykal, ortaya çıkan durumu şöyle değerlendirdi:


*BAşBAKAN UYMAK İSTEMİYOR:*

Türban girişimi tam bir fiyaskoya dönüştü. YüK Kanunu'nun ek 17. maddesine ekleyecekleri hükmü bir türlü işleme koymuyorlar. AKP kanadı bundan kaçıyor, MHP ise *'işlem başlasın, bu hüküm kanunlaşsın'* diyor. Bu da Başbakan'ın MHP ile yaptığı mutabakata uymak istemediğini gösteriyor. Bu olay tam bir fiyaskoya dönüştü. Bizim daha önce öngördüğümüz ve uyardığımız gibi maalesef kaosa da neden oldu. Kızların üzerine kimyasal madde atılmaya başlandı. Bu çok üzücü ve tehlikeli bir durum.


*KAOSUN NEDENİ BAşBAKAN:*

Türbanı serbest bırakma girişiminin uygulanması için kanun şart. üniversite senatoları kanun olmadan bu değişikliklerle yasağın kalkmayacağını ve uygulamaya geçilemeyeceğini belirttiler. Başbakan ise, YüK Kanunu'na hüküm getirmekten kaçıyor. Kaosun nedeni de budur.


*ERDOĞAN'IN GüVENİ SARSILDI:*

Başbakan Erdoğan madem mutabakata uymayacaktı, Türkiye'yi bu gerilime niye soktu? Bu kaosa neden yol açtı? Başbakan hani 'bir cümle yeter' diyordu, peki şimdi ne oldu? Niye kanunu getirmiyor? O zaman 411 oy niye kalkmış oldu? 

Başbakan'ın YüK Kanunu'nda yapılacak değişikliği komisyondan geçirip Genel Kurul'a getirmemesi kendine güveninin sarsıldığını, siyasi iradesinin çöktüğünü gösteriyor.


*ALDATILMIşLIK DUYGUSU:*

MHP de aldatılmışlık duygusu içinde, acemice davrandığını anladı. şimdi AKP'yi mutabakata uymaya çağırıyor. 

Başbakan ise şimdi parti toplantılarında YüK Kanunu değişikliğini Anayasa Mahkemesi kararından sonra getirecekleri mesajını veriyor. Bu da samimi olmadıklarını, kendilerine güvenmediklerini, MHP'yi de aldattıklarını gösteriyor.


*PARTİCİLİK YAPMIYORUZ:*

Biz bu konuda particilik yapmıyoruz, siyasi taktik içinde değiliz. Laiklik bir ülke meselesidir. Bu nedenle anayasa değişiklikleri Resmi Gazete'de yayımlanır yayımlanmaz Anayasa Mahkemesi'ne başvurarak, yürütmeyi durdurma ve iptal talebinde bulunacağız.

----------


## bozok

*Devlet Bahçeli ve ordu* 


*Altemur KILIü* 
*[email protected]* 
*Yazı Tarihi: 18/02/2008* 



MHP Genel Başkanı Devlet Bahçeli Fikret Bila'ya; *"Türk milliyetçisi olarak MHP'nin, Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri'nin sivil uzantısı veya milis gücü olarak gösterilmek istenmesini kabul etmem mümkün değildir"* demiş. 

Bahçeli; *"Bir Türk milliyetçisinin ordu-millet geleneğinden gelen bir millet anlayışı içinde, Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri ile çatışmayı düşünmesi hiçbir şart altında mümkün değildir"* diyor. Ama neticede, aynen bunu yapmakta!

Daha önce de, grup toplantısındaki konuşmasında, özellikle emekli subaylara yönelik sert eleştirilerde bulunmuş ve adeta MHP ile daha doğrusu kendisi ve yönetimi ile *"tüm askerlerle"* arasına mesafe koymuştu! Bu, *"TSK'nın sivil uzantısı değiliz"* demesinden belli. *"Ordu-millet"* kavramı MHP Milliyetçiliğinin en önemli unsurlarından biridir; daha doğrusu, Bahçeli ve arkadaşları yönetime el koyana kadar öyle idi. 

Ama daha önce de yazdım; Devlet Bahçeli TSK'dan pek hazzetmiyor. Ordusunu sevmiyor, Ordudan rahatsız! Orduyu İktidar rakibi addettiği için mi, ülkücüleri etkisiz, kıldığı için de, kendisini pek seven *"liberallere"* hoş görünmek için mi, yoksa hepsi bir arada mı? Veya başka bir sebeple mi? Türkiye?nin iki savunma gücü, Ordu ile Milliyetçiler arasına nifak sokmak, yabancı servislerin de *"işi"* !


*Derin antipati* 

Bahçeli, Orduya karşı antipatisini, seçimlerden sonra AKP'nin başarısını *"e-posta muhtırasına"* atfetmekle ifade etmişti... Bu, çok su götürür bir iddia; sanki o *"muhtıra"* verilmeseydi, AKP kazanmayacak, MHP mi kazanacaktı! Bu *"muhtıra"* kimleri, neden ürküttü? Eğer gericileri ürkütmüşse onların, ürkütülmesine değil, *"sindirtilmelerine"* gerek vardı. Ve sırası gelmişken sorayım; bölücülüğün azmasına şimdi biji APO gösterilerine yol açan, binlerce insanın katili eşkıya başının idam hükmünün, gerektiği gibi infaz edilmemesi değil midir? Sayın Bahçeli, bu *"ferasete",* daha doğrusu *"gaflete"* ortak olmadı mı?

Bahçeli *"emekli zevat"* diye nitelendirdiği bazı isimlerle ilgili olarak, *"Görevdeyken MHP'li, ülkücü gençlere hangi gözle baktıklarını biliyoruz"* diyor! Yani özellikle 12 Mart ve 12 Eylül *"müdahalelerinden*" sonra, Türkeş dahil MHP'lilere ve ülkücülere yapılanlardan söz ediyor, eski yaraları kaşıyor! Doğru; Evren ve arkadaşları, *"solcularla sağcıları"* aynı kefeye koyup, güya eşit muamele etmekle, müdahaleyi haklı göstermek istediler. O müdahaleler, *"zamanında ve zemininde"* haklıydı. ülkeyi, o koşullarda, kaostan ve iç savaştan kurtardı, ama uygulamaları çok yanlıştı...

Ama TSK'ya her zamandan fazla ihtiyacımız olan şu sırada, bu eski yaraları kaşımak ve *"askerle"* milliyetçiler arasına nifak sokmak, bölmek kimin işine yarar! TC'yi makÃ»s kaderinden, kim kurtaracak? Tek başına Bahçeli'nin bugünkü MHP'si mi? 

Sayın Bahçeli'nin engin vizyonu, feraseti şu sırada şunlardan da belli; Gül'ü üankaya'ya çıkarmak için AKP'nin eline ipi, o verdi... şimdi de türban konusunda Anayasanın *"değiştirilemez"* maddelerinin, değiştirilmesi için AKP'ye ip verdi; YüK yasasının 17. maddesinde *"kara mizah"* örneği *"çene altı"* formülü, aklınca -sözde- üniversitelerde *"türban serbestliğinin"* bütün kamu alanlarına taşmasını önleyecek... 

Ama bakın, *AKP bu mutabakat konusunda ayak sürüyor*, zorla bu formülün Anayasa Mahkemesi'ne takılmasından korkuyor ve sadece Anayasa değişikliyle istidlal yoluyla, türbanın her alanda serbest olmasının kapısının açılacağını hesap ediyor... MHP'nin desteğine artık ne gerek var! Hatta *"mutabakat"* devam etse de, sonunda olacak olan da bu! Erdoğan'ın sırtında yumurta küfesi yok. üoğunluğun *"zorbalığıyla"*, *"ben yaptım oldu"* der çıkar ve o zaman da uzattığı ip, Bahçel'nin elinde kalır. Evet; TC'nin ilkelerini, hatta *"milliyetçiliği"* kurtarmaya, MHP'nin gücü yetecek mi? 

*Bahçeli'nin bu derin feraseti sayesinde Erdoğan'ın, "Böl ve yönet" politikası tıkır tıkır işliyor!* Türkiye'nin iki önemli savunma gücünü de bölmeyi başarıyorlar, hatta TSK'yı da içinden bölmek teşebbüslerine gelecek! Tabii sıkarsa ve biz de yersek! 

*Son söz*: Bugünkü Bahçeli MHP'sinin uzantısı olmamak, TSK için bir nakısa değildir ama açık söylemeli, TSK'dan -askerlerden- "kopmak" Bahçeli için, gafletten öte "züldür".

----------


## bozok

*Bayburtlu'nun 'Randuman'ı, MHP'nin hasadı* 


*Cazim GüRBüZ* 
*[email protected]* 
*Yazı Tarihi: 19/02/2008* 



İstanbul'a göç etti Bayburtlu, varıp Sultanbeyli'ye, bir bakkal dükkanı açtı. ünce mahalleliye gülücükler saçtı, sonra ucuzluklar, veresiye vaatleri... Fakat işler hep kesat, müşteri tek-tük... Bayburtlu hemşehriler bile uzaktan selam verip geçiyorlar... Bu işin içinde bir iş olmalı, ama ne? Gidip bakmalı öteki bakkallara, araştırmalı şu işi; enine, boyuna ve de derinliğine. Gidip bakıyor ve işi çözüyor kendi aklınca. Bütün bakkallar sakallı, sarıklı, cüppeli ve de şalvarlı... Müşterileri de onlar gibi... Hem de ne müşteri, sürüsüne bereket, yılkı gibiler...

*"Eee... Zaman ve ortam sana uymazsa, sen onlara uyacaksın... Hem canım, biz Müslüman değil miyiz, giyeriz biz de ol libaslardan, olur biter"*. Giyiyor Bayburtlu, uyduruyor kendisini araziye. Vakit namazlarında da marş marş camiye. Her sabah besmeleyle açıyor dükkanını, bekliyor umutla, dönülecek köşelere dair düşler kuruyor bolca...

Günler geçiyor, mal terekte bekliyor, alacaklılar kapıda.. Bizimkinin dayancası kalmamış, umutları tükenmek üzere. 

Ne bilsin gariban Bayburtlu, burada tarikat, siyaset ve ticaretin atbaşı yürüdüğünü, tek başına ticaretin fos çıkacağını. Varıp bir şeyhten el tutacak, bir tarikata intisap edeceksin; her adımında danışacaksın, ihvanla dayanışacaksın; verip kazanacaksın, kazanıp vereceksin... Yani *"kazan-kazan"*... Bunlar olmadı mı, bunlardan olmadın mı *"harici"* sayılırsın ol beldede.

Harici'nin sonu da iflas... Neyse ki onurlu oluyor iflası, zararın en uygun yerinden dönüyor, veriyor malları geriye, satıyor demirbaşları, el ele baş başa çıkıyor işin içinden... Gelgelelim çok zoruna gidiyor, içerliyor bu duruma. Hemen berbere gidiyor, kestiriyor sakalını. Varıp eve değişiyor üstünü, nicedir ki giyinmediği takım elbiseyi giyinip takıyor kravatını, ver elini meyhane.

Bir ufak rakı, bir ufak daha... Buluyor kafayı... Dışarı çıkıyor, sallana sallana yürüyor, *"Sevdim inandım, sözüne kandım, ateşe yandım/ Bayburtlu pek naza gelmez, yandı ciğerim gel gel"* türküsünü mırıldanıyor. Bir hemşehrisi çıkıyor birden karşıdan, şaşırıyor, soruyor sitemle:

-Ağabegi be ne hal? Ne ettin bele? Sakalı niye kestin, saruği, cübbeyi ne'ttin?

Hele bak! *"İşin gücün nasıl?"* diye bir gün sormayan adam, şimdi sarığın, cüppenin derdinde. Al sana ham-ervah! Al cevabını da defol!:

*-Pırak yavu pırak! Senin o dedüklerinden bi randuman alamaduh biz!*

üykümüz bu kadar. Peki neden anlattık şimdi bu öyküyü? 

*"Eştürbanzade Tayyip ve şerikleri Hiper-Yeşil Gıda Pazarı"* nın yanına *"üz-Yeşil Bahçeli Hasat Bakkaliyesi"* açıp, onun karına ortak olmayı aklına koyan MHP'nin halini faş etmek için. 

Nah şuraya yazdım işte, sonunda *"hasat",* düzeltiyorum *"randıman"* alamayacak bizim parti (bendeniz hala üyesiyim MHP'nin, istifaya elim gitmedi bir türlü). Bir asırdır *"yeşil ticareti"* yapanlar malı götürecekler yine. Ve yerel seçimlerden sonra birileri, benim o saf Bayburtlu hemşehrim gibi meyhanenin yolunu tutup efkar dağıtacaklar. MHP'ye, sanki -haşa- dinden çıkmış da yeniden dine dönmüş gibi, *"özüne döndü"* gazları veren akıldanelere gelince: Onlarla da o zaman hesaplaşacağız, vuracağım saplantı ve yanılgılarını yüzlerine...

----------


## bozok

*MHP'li milletvekilinden KAFASINI KIRIN emri* 


*Osman Durmuş muhalif üyeyi teşkilata hedef gösterdi: Kırın kafasını!* 

*21 Temmuz 2009 / 17:41 / ensonhaber.com*




Milliyetçi Hareket Partisi Kırıkkale milletvekili ve eski Sağlık Bakanı Osman Durmuş, partisinin Kırıkkale il başkanlığı kongresinde çok konuşulacak sözler sarf etti. Durmuş, partiye 4 senede bir gelip fitne yaydığını iddia ettiği bir muhalif üye için *“buradan teşkilatıma söylüyorum, bir daha böyle bir şey olursa bunun kafasını kırın, kıramıyorsanız bana haber verin”* diye konuştu. 

*GAF üSTADINDAN YENİ GAFLAR* 
Sağlık Bakanlığı yaptığı dönemde ulusal medyada sık sık gaflarıyla gündeme gelen ve gaf üstadı diye anılan MHP'li Kırıkkale milletvekili Osman Durmuş, bu kez de partisinin hafta sonu gerçekleştirilen Kırıkkale il başkanlığı kongresinde şok sözler sarf etti. Partide muhalif üye olarak bilinen Lütfü Bulanık hakkında 4 senede bir partiye gelip fitne yayıyor suçlamasını yapan Durmuş, bu durumun böyle devam edemeyeceğini söyledi. 

*KAFASINI KIRIN TALİMATI* 
Konuşmasında Lütfü Bulanık'ı açıkça hedef gösteren Osman Durmuş, *“Lütfü Bulanık denen adam, her seçim zamanı geliyor, fitne atıyor. Ben buradan teşkilatıma söylüyorum. Bir daha böyle bir şey olursa kafasını kırın, kıramıyorsanız bana haber verin”* şeklinde konuştu. Durmuş'un Bulanık'ı hedef gösteren şok açıklamaları partililer tarafından büyük tepki topladı. 


*VİDEOYU İZLEMEK İüİN:*

http://www.ontv.com.tr/video.asp?video=2383

...

----------


## bozok

*‘Kırılacak kafa’ savcılık yolunda!*

 
*Adalete hesap verecek*
SAVCILIğA suç duyurusunda bulunan Merkez İlçe eski Başkanı Lütfü Bulanık, *“MHP için yaptığım çalışmalardan dolayı takdirname almış partiliyim. Osman Durmuş adalete hesap verecek”* dedi.

*Haber: Macit SOYDAN*

MHP’li Kırıkkale milletvekili Osman Durmuş’un geçtiğimiz günlerde gerçekleştirilen Kırıkkale İl Başkanlığı kongresinde, *“Lütfü Bulanık denen adam, her seçim zamanı geliyor, fitne atıyor. Ben buradan teşkilatıma söylüyorum. Bir daha böyle bir şey olursa kafasını kırın, kıramıyorsanız bana haber verin”* şeklindeki sözleriyle ilgili Kırıkkale Merkez ilçe eski Başkanı Lütfü Bulanık, Kırıkkale Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığına suç duyurusunda bulundu. 


*İstifa edip gidiyordu*
Bulanık, Osman Durmuş’un Kırıkkale’de siyaset yapması için çok emek sarf ettiğini belirtti. Bulanık şöyle konuştu: *“şunu samimi olarak söylemek isterim ki 1999 seçimleri sürecinde yapılan aday tespiti seçimlerinde tarafsız kaldım. Osman Durmuş’un Kırıkkale’ye gelip siyaset yapmasında çok büyük emek sarf ettim, bunu da söylemek isterim. O dönem seçimlerde üçüncü sıraya geldiğinde partiden istifa edip gidiyordu ben durdurdum. Bunun şahitleri var, herkes biliyor.”* Osman Durmuş’un bu talihsiz tavırlarda sürekli bulunduğunu belirten Bulanık şunları söyledi: *“Kırıkkale’de herkes biliyor ki siyasetten hiçbir beklentim yok, ülkücü harekete hizmet etmek için ticari hayatımı bitirdim. Osman Durmuş’un siyasi zihniyeti ülkücüleri öğütmeye başladı. Küçük olsun benim olsun yöneticilik anlayışının hakim olmasını istiyor. MHP’li arkadaşlarımızın tamamı Kırıkkale’de Durmuş nedeniyle arkada kaldı. Mahir Yılmaz adında milliyetçi bir arkadaşımız Demokrat Parti’den aday oldu. Osman Durmuş 2007 seçimlerinde Mahir Yılmaz ve arkadaşlarının bize destek vermesini istedi. Ben de kendisine o arkadaşlarımızın bize destek verdiğini ancak organize edilmesi gerektiğini kaydettim. Ben organize edeyim bütün milliyetçileri bir araya getirelim dedim. Partimize bir ivme kazandıralım dedim. Ancak bunun üzerine bana ‘Partiye gelmesin’ dedi. Buna rağmen bütün arkadaşlarımız destek verdi.”* 


*Hedef gösterdi* 
Hacılar kasabasında CHP’den AKP’ye geçen belediye başkanını AKP yıprandığı için partiden atarken, Osman Durmuş’un bu ismi MHP’ye aldığını da anlatan Lütfü Bulanık, *“Kırıkkale’de böyle bir zihniyet oluşturulmak isteniyor. Oysa Kırıkkale’de bütün ülkücüler bir araya gelse belediye başkanlığını alırız. Mahir Bey’i desteklediğimi inkar etmiyorum. İtiraz sürecimiz olmuştu, itiraz noktasında bunun yasal boyutunu takip ettim. Başka bir şey yok. Ancak çıkıp bunun kafasını kırın diyerek hedef gösterdi. Burada sıkıntıların ana nedenleri bunlar”* şeklinde konuştu.



*23/07/2009 / YENİüAğ GZT.*

----------


## bozok

*Osman Durmuş çok yanlış yaptı*

 
*Osman Durmuş’a kardeş tepkisi*
MHP Kırıkkale İl Kongresi’nde yaptığı konuşmada, partide muhalif olarak tanınan Lütfi Bulanık hakkında* “Kafasını kırın”* talimatı verdiği öne sürülen MHP Kırıkkale Milletvekili ve Sağlık eski Bakanı Osman Durmuş’a tepkiler büyüyor. Aynı kongrede, ailesiyle ilişkisini kestiğini söyleyen Osman Durmuş’a en son tepki öz kardeşi Diş Hekimi *Dr. Fatih Durmuş*’tan geldi. Fatih Durmuş, Kırıkkale’de düzenlediği basın toplantısında* “2001 yılında partim için, Kırıkkale için özelde de Dr. Osman Durmuş için fabrika gibi işleyen işyerimi kapatarak Ankara’ya taşınmadan evvel, Osman Bey bakanlık koltuğuna oturduğunda 2 yıl boyunca Kırıkkale-Ankara arasında her gün 160 kilometre yol katettim. şu an oturduğum evim 10 yıl vadeli ipotekli, işyerim kiralık, baba yadigarı evimiz 5 yıl vadeli ipotekli, vergi borcundan arabam hacizli ama Allah’a şükür yıkılmadım ayaktayım”* diye konuştu. 


*ülkücüleri küstürdü*
MHP Milletvekili Osman Durmuş’un ve MHP yöneticilerinin, parti tabanıyla bütünleşmiş ve başarılı çalışmalar yapmış ülkücüleri küstürdüğünü söyleyen Fatih Durmuş, şöyle konuştu:

*“Solcuyu, liberali partiye alacaksınız, farklı söylemi var diye çilekeşleri dışlayacaksınız. Hani siz provokasyonlara kurban gitmesin diye, bir tek ülkücünün burnu kanamasın diye partiyi sözde aşırılıklardan arındırıyordunuz? Ne oldu da emektar ülkücüleri kazanmak yerine dışlayıp, horlayıp, kapı dışarı edip gerektiğinde kafasını kırma cüretini gösteriyorsunuz? Sizin bu siyaset üslubunuz partiliye, partiye bir şey kazandırmaz. Anlaşılan ikballe ilgili sıkıntılar var. 12 yıllık politikalarınız halk nazarında itibar görse parti baraj dolaylarında dolaşmaz, konjonktürel gelişmelerden nemalanır hale gelmezdi. Hem hırsızların partide yeri yok diyorsunuz, hem de şaibeli isimlerle kol kola seçim çalışması yapıyorsunuz. Bu şekilde hangi ulvi gayeye hizmet etmektesiniz?”* 

MHP içinde siyaset yapan ağabeyini *“Türk töresini ayaklar altına almakla”* suçlayan Fatih Durmuş,* “Kırıkkale ne dar kadrocu çıkarcıların, ne de mikro milliyetçilik anaforunda yer alanların insafına terk edilemeyecek kadar önemli bir ilimizdir. Kırıkkale’den başlayacak milliyetçi hareket Türkiye’de Kuvay-i Milliye’nin gelişmesine zemin hazırlayacaktır”* diye konuştu. 


*Haber: Macit SOYDAN*



*29/07/2009 / YENİüAğ GZT.*

----------


## bozok

*Devlet Bahçeli de sorumluluktan kurtulamayacak!* 


*Arslan BULUT* 
*yenicaggazetesi.com.tr* 
*Yazı Tarihi: 31/07/2009* 





MHP Genel Başkanı Devlet Bahçeli, İçişleri Bakanı Beşir Atalay’ın yaptığı açıklamayı, *“PKK’nın taleplerinin kısa, orta ve uzun vadeye yayılarak aşamalı olarak karşılanması*” şeklinde değerlendirdi. 

Bahçeli, doğrudan Başbakan Tayyip Erdoğan’ı da hedef alarak* “Terörle mücadele iradesi olmayan Başbakan, bölücü taleplerin taşeronluğunu yaparak teröre teslim olma hazırlığındadır. ‘Demokratik açılım’ ambalajı içinde pazarlanmaya çalışılan ayrıştırma ve bölünme projesi bu teslimiyet sürecinin yeni bir aşamasıdır.*

*Bu açılımın amacı terör örgütü PKK’nın stratejisine uygun olarak etnik bölücülüğe siyasi ve hukuki meşruiyet kazandırmaktır”* dedi. 

Bahçeli, Erdoğan’ın Türk kimliği yerine Türkiyeli kimliğini yerleştirme çabalarını da hatırlatarak şöyle dedi: 

*“Amaç, Türkiye Cumhuriyeti’nin milli devlet niteliğini ve üniter siyasi yapısını tasfiye süreci başlatılmasıdır.*

*Bu süreçte ‘Türkiyelilik’ kavramı milli kimliğin yerini alacak, iki dilli eğitim ve kamu hizmetine geçilecek, eyaletler sisteminin alt yapısı hazırlanacak ve teröristlere siyasi af çıkarılarak ihanet ödüllendirilecektir.*

*Kılavuzu ücalan, taşeronu Erdoğan olan PKK patentli bu bölünme projesinin Türkiye’nin hayrına olmadığı açıktır. Bu teslimiyet projesinin toplumsal vicdanda karşılığı ve desteği bulunmamaktadır. Türk milletinin bu konuda ne düşündüğünü Başbakan Erdoğan çok yakında görecektir.”* 


* * * 

*Peki, iktidar partisi bu cüreti nereden buluyor?* Askeri birliklerin bulunduğu dağlarda yazılı olan* “Ne Mutlu Türk’üm diyene”* yazılarının kaldırılması kimin düşüncesidir? 

1993 yılında Ankara’da düzenlenen Türkiye Gönüllü Kültür Teşekkülleri 3. İstişare Toplantısı’nda *“Ne mutlu Türk’üm diyene lafını, tutup her yere yaza yaza ve bunu özellikle hiç olmayacak yerlere yaza yaza, Türkiye aslında ilkel bir hale dönmüştür.*

*Türkiye’nin bütünlüğünü tehdit eden, en ziyade tahribatı vermiş olan, sistemin ilkelerinin birisi de laiklik ilkesidir”* diyen kişi Abdullah Gül değil miydi? 

Ve, Amerika’nın Irak’tan çekilme takvimi belli olduktan sonra* “Kürt meselesi”*nin çözümünde* “tarihi fırsat”*tan bahseden Cumhurbaşkanı Abdullah Gül değil mi? 

Bu* “tarihi fırsat”* veya* “açılım”* çerçevesinde yapılan hazırlıklarla ilgili haberlerde* “Askeri birliklerde bulunan ‘Ne mutlu Türküm diyene’ yazılarının kaldırılması bölgede psikolojik bir rahatlama sağlayacaktır”* denilmiyor mu? 


* * * 

*Peki 2007 genel seçimlerinden hemen sonra MHP Genel Başkanı Devlet Bahçeli, henüz milletvekilleri mazbatalarını almadan ve parti içi kurullara danışmadan Cumhurbaşkanlığı seçimlerinde toplantıya katılacaklarını, AKP’nin istediği kişiyi aday gösterebileceğini, üçüncü turda da seçebileceğini bildirmemiş miydi?* 

Bahçeli, kendisini ziyaret ederek destek isteyen Cumhurbaşkanı adayı Abdullah Gül’e* “Grubunuz arkanızda durursa 3. turda Cumhurbaşkanı seçilirsiniz”* dememiş miydi? 

üstelik görüşme sırasında bir televizyonun canlı yayınına katılan MHP Grupbaşkanvekili Mehmet şandır, Cumhurbaşkanının devletin kuruluş felsefesini benimsemiş bir kişi olması gerektiğini anlatmıyor muydu? 


* * * 

şimdi Bahçeli, kendi seçtirdiği Cumhurbaşkanı’na söz söyleyemiyor, Başbakan’a yükleniyor! 

*Sahi Gül ile Bahçeli arasında Erdoğan aleyhine bir uzlaşma mı var?* 

*Türkiye bir tasfiye ve teslimiyet sürecine girmişse, Devlet Bahçeli, bu tablodan en az Gül ve Erdoğan kadar sorumlu değil midir?* 

Türkiye’nin kuruluş felsefesi ve anayasasının değiştirilemez ilkeleri Cumhurbaşkanı ve Başbakan tarafından tehdit ediliyorsa, bu kişilere yol açan parti başkanı, tarihi sorumluluktan esip gürleyerek kurtulabilir mi? 


...

----------


## bozok

*Bahçeli ünce Neleri Açıklamalı…*


 

*Devlet Bey dağa çıkacakmış..(!) Bu sözü söylerken eski MİT Müsteşarı şenkal Atasagun’a danıştınız mı Sayın Bahçeli?*

Bir siyasi partinin genel merkezinde MİT Müsteşarı’nın neden odası bulunur? 

üçlü koalisyon döneminde de aynı kurum yetkilisi tarafından yönlendirildiniz mi? Size verilen bilgiler doğrultusunda Ecevit’i seçime ikna ettiniz mi? 

Seçim sonrası ortaya çıkan durumdan gerekli dersi çıkarmak yerine MİT yetkilisi tarafından partinizin yönlendirilmesine müsaade ettiniz mi? 

Sayın Bahçeli; *“onlar korkak, biz erkek”* sloganlarınızı unutmadık..! 
Bebek katili ücalan’ı idamdan kurtaran süreçte sizi kim *“ikna etti”* de, erkekliği bırakıp ücalan’ın idamının bekletilmesine onay verdiniz? 

*O dönem MİT Müsteşarı olan şenkal Atasagun sizi hangi gerekçeleri göstererek ikna etti?* 

Bir siyasi parti başkanı olmak demek, iktidara ve ülkeyi yönetmeye talip olmak demektir. MİT başbakanlığa bağlı bir birim olduğuna göre siz başbakan olsanız ülkeyi MİT müsteşarları mı yönetecek? Siz MİT müsteşarının bağlı bir elemanı gibi mi davranacaksınız? 

*Bu kadar yönlenme, ikna olmaya teşne bir başkan “milli unsurlara” lider olabilir mi?* 

ABDullah Gül’ü *“kimlerin telkin”*i ile köşke çıkardınız? AKP ile daha akılcı bir isimle uzlaşma şansını bertaraf ederek, kendi vekillerinizle bile istişare etmeden, partiyi oldu bittiye getirip A. Gül’ü hangi akıl-mantık-öneri ile köşke taşıdınız? 

Daha koalisyon dönemi hazırlanan *İKİZ İHANET YASALARINDAN* bahsetmiyoruz bile. Küresel sermayenin adamı Derviş’i ithal etmeyi hangi mide ile içinize sindirdiniz de demiyorum. Dış güçler ve maşası Derviş operasyonu ile Türk Telekom’u satma uğruna Enis üksüz’ü niye yediniz de demiyorum. 

Ankara ülkü Ocakları Başkanı’nı ABD Konsolosluğu istedi diye mi yerinden aldınız diye de sormayacağım. 

Sizin Türk Birliği diye bir derdiniz var mı da demeyeceğim. Irak Türkmenleri sizin için ne anlam ifade ediyor desem *“ağır bir soru sormuş olabilirim”* diye sormuyorum? 

Sayın Bahçeli; bazı kişilerin iddia ettiği gibi MİT bağlantılı mısınız bilmiyorum ama bir şeyi iyi biliyorum: 

“MİT telkinleri ve yönlendirmesi ile siyaset yapılmaz, bu biiir… 

MİT üst kademe olarak ne kadar milli, bu iki…. 

Bu ülkede bakanlık yapmış insanlar bile *‘MİT tam anlamıyla milli’* diyemiyor, bu da üüüüç… 

*‘Telkinlerine açık olduğunuz’* intibaı yaratan MİT, Kandil ve Emre TANER sizin için ne ifade ediyor? Bu da dört…” 

Bunları cevaplamadan arkanızdan dağa kim gider bilmiyorum..(!) 

*Kaldı ki siz daha “ERCİYES”e bile çıkamıyorsunuz Sayın BAHüELİ? Hangi dağa çıkmayı düşünüyorsunuz?* 

*Bu millet dağa da çıkar ama Mustafa Kemal gibi bir liderin ardından.* 

*Bu millet kendi liderini çıkaracak köklere ve yeteneğe sahiptir, merak etmeyin.* 


Zahide Uçar 
[email protected] 


02.08.2009 / İnternetajans

----------


## bozok

*"12 kötü adam" ve Bahçeli'nin sabır tavsiyesi!*


*Arslan BULUT* 
*yenicaggazetesi.com.tr* 
*YazI Tarihi: 03/08/2009* 



Hani Genelkurmay Başkanı Orgeneral İlker Başbuğ, Taraf gazetesinin TSK’ya saldırılarına karşı, *“Herkesi dikkatli olmaya ve doğru yerde bulunmaya davet ediyorum”* diyordu ya, işte şimdi herkes hangi yerde bulunacağına karar verdi! 

Polis Akademisi *“Kürt Meselesinin üözümü: Türkiye Modeline Doğru”* başlığı altında,* “Demokratikleşme paketinde olması gerekenler ile süreç kapsamında neler yapılabileceği”* konulu bir toplantı düzenledi. HükÃ»metin İçişleri Bakanı düzeyinde destek verdiği toplantıyı Polis Akademisi Başkanı Prof. Dr. Zühtü Arslan yönetti. 

Zühtü Arslan, Atatürk’ü ve kuruluş felsefesini Türk Anayasası’ndan çıkarmak isteyen Ergun üzbudun ekibinde yer almıştı. Zühtü Arslan, aynı zamanda Soros’un mali destek verdiği TESEV’deki çalışmaları ile de biliniyor. Zühtü Arslan, Polis Akademisi’nde de ders verirken AB’nin fonladığı TESEV’in TSK’yı hedef alan Almanak 2005 çalışmasına katılmıştı. Zühtü Arslan hakkında TSK ile polisi karşı karşıya getirdiği iddiasıyla dava açılmıştı. AKP iktidarı kendisini ödüllendirerek Polis Akademisi’nin başına getirdi. O da şimdi görevini yapıyor. 


* * *

Toplantı, ağırlıklı olarak yandaş medya ve yandaş gazetecilerle gerçekleştirildi. İçişleri Bakanı Beşir Atalay, toplantıya Cumhuriyet, Milli Gazete, Gözcü ve Yeniçağ’dan kimseyi davet etmezken Taraf gazetesinden Prof. Mithat Sancar ve Tayyip Erdoğan’ın dış politika başdanışmanı İbrahim Kalın da Sabah gazetesi yazarı olarak oradaydı!

Toplantıya Milliyet’ten Hasan Cemal, Habertürk’ten Muharrem Sarıkaya, Akşam’dan Deniz ülke Arıboğan, Radikal’dan Oral üalışlar, Sabah’tan Okan Müderrisoğlu, Star’dan Mustafa Karaalioğlu ve Nasuhi Güngör, Vatan’dan Ruşen üakır, Yeni şafak’tan Fehmi Koru ve Ali Bayramoğlu, Zaman’dan Mümtazer Türköne ve İhsan Dağı katıldı. Hürriyet’ten Ertuğrul üzkök de davetli olduğu halde mazeret bildirerek toplantıyla gelmedi. 

Katılımcılar 14 kişiydi gerçi ama MHP Genel Başkanı Devlet Bahçeli, *“12 dev adam”* dan esinlenerek, toplantıya katılan gazeteciler için *“12 kötü adam”* nitelendirmesinde bulundu. 

Deniz ülke Arıboğan ve biraz da Muharrem Sarıkaya’yı ayrı tutarsanız, hemen hepsi bir çizgide olan gazeteciler.. 

Peki ama AKP iktidarı, vatandaştan bu gazetecilerin fikirleriyle mi oy aldı yoksa “*dindarlık”, “muhafazakarlık ve hatta “milliyetçilik”* söylemiyle mi? Bu arkadaşların,* “Tek vatan, tek millet, tek bayrak”* çizgisiyle bir ilgileri var mıdır? 

Dolayısıyla burada büyük bir aldatma ve kandırma söz konusudur! 

AKP vatandaşa dindarlık ve milliyetçilik gösteriyor, çoğu *“liberal faşist”* olarak adlandırılan gazetecilerle iş pişiriyor! 


* * *


MHP Genel Başkanı Devlet Bahçeli, bu tabloyu anlatırken, Türk Milleti’nin hükümranlık haklarına kimseyi müdahale ettirmeyeceklerini de söyledi. Dinlerken, içinizden* “helal olsun”* demek geliyor.*Fakat, konuşmanın sonuna doğru, Bahçeli, vatandaşı sabırlı olmaya ve günü geldiğinde MHP’yi tek başına iktidar yapmaya davet etti.* 

İyi güzel de, *“12 kötü adam”* ile Türkiye’yi dönüştürmeye çalışan AKP, seçime kadar üsküdar’a geçmez mi? 

Türk Milleti, 2011 seçimlerine kadar durumu seyrederse, ortada savunacak hükümranlık hakkı mı bırakacaklar? 

Peki Bahçeli, durumun kötüye gittiğini en az bizim kadar bilmez mi? 

Bilir elbette! Fakat, her zaman olduğu gibi yüksek sesle ortaya bir tepki koyarak, milletin tepkisini göğüsleyip yumuşatmaya çalışıyor gibi geldi bana! 

Nitekim; Bahçeli *“seçimleri bekleyin”* diyor! 

*Oysa, Türkiye’nin rejimi değiştiriliyor;* *seçimi beklemek, bu dönüşüme onay vermek demektir!* 

Ayrıca Bahçeli’nin* “12 kötü adam”* dediği listeden Ruşen üakır, demokratikleşme paketine MHP’nin karşı çıkacağını zannedenlere katılmadığını söylüyor! 

*O da gerçeğin nutuklardaki gibi olmadığını biliyor çünkü!*

...

----------


## bozok

*Sahte bozkurt ulumalarına inanmayın!* 


*Arslan BULUT* 
*yenicaggazetesi.com.tr* 
*Yazı Tarihi: 04/08/2009* 



Her zaman belirttiğimiz gibi, Osmanlı, etnik derneklerin birer siyasi organizasyon halini alması ile kısa sürede dağılıverdi. Bu etnik dernekleri mutlaka bir veya birkaç büyük devlet dışarıdan destekliyordu. Gerekçe hep aynıydı: *“Hürriyet, kardeşlik, eşitlik”* vesaire. 

Bugün de ülkeyi ortasından ikiye ayırmak için *“demokratikleşme”* diyorlar! 

Bu dernekler önce dil dahil, kültürel haklarını aldılar. Her etnik grubun, kendi siyasi partisini kurması, Osmanlıcılığı yıktı. Sonra İslamcılık ile Araplar devlet bünyesinde tutulmak istendi. O da mümkün olmayınca Türkçülük’ten başka çare kalmadı. 

* * *

Türkiye Cumhuriyeti, *“Ne mutlu Türküm diyene”* felsefesi temel alınarak kuruldu. Bugün ise devletin başında bu felsefeyi ilkel bulduğunu açıklayan bir kişi var!* Devlet için bundan daha başka bir tehdit aramaya lüzum var mı?* 

Mustafa Kemal Atatürk, ölümünden sonra, Türkiye’deki bütün siyasi tartışmaların merkezi oldu. Bu durum, Atatürk’ün, kurucusu olduğu devlete kazandırdığı kuruluş felsefesinden ileri geliyordu. Atatürkçülük veya Kemalizm olarak da sistemleştirilmek istenen bu felsefe, bazıları tarafından zannedildiği gibi sadece altı oktan ibaret değildi. Suat İlhan’ın belirttiği gibi, *“Atatürkçülük; altı ilkesine taban oluşturan tam bağımsızlık, millet egemenliği, hukukun üstünlüğü ve ulus devlet genel ilkelerine dayanır.”* 

Avrupa Birliği adı altında, Avrupa ülkeleri bütünleşmeye giderken, Türkiye’ye dayatılan, tam bağımsızlıktan da, millet egemenliğinden de, ulus devletten de vazgeçmesidir. 

Bugün Yunanistan’ın elinde olan bütün topraklar Etniki Eterya adlı dernek tarafından Türkler’in elinden alınmıştır. 

Bugün PKK, aynı roldedir. 

Türkiye Cumhuriyeti devletinin, ülkesiyle ve milletiyle bölünmez bütünlüğünü sağlayan, dilin tekliği ilkesidir. Bütün güçleri ile önce bu ilkeyi çökertmeye çalışmalarının sebebi, dil birliğinin dağılması ile her alanda unufak olmanın baş göstereceği şeklindeki bilimsel kabuldür. 

Tabii sadece kültürel ögelerle oynamıyorlar. ABD-İngiltere-İsrail Koalisyonu’na ait şirketlerin de katkılarıyla IMF-Dünya Bankası yasaları, Türk parlamentosundan bir bir geçirildi. 

Türkiye topraklarında ekonomik anlamda Türk egemenliğini ortadan kaldırdılar. Sıra siyasi egemenliğe geldi! 

Türkiye ekonomik, kültürel ve siyasi bir işgal altındadır. Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri’ni yıpratmaya dönük faaliyetler, kuşatmanın askeri boyutudur. 

* * *

Ergenekon’da sıkışan Türkler’e bir bozkurt, maden yolunu göstermişti; şimdiki çıkış yolu da yine madenlerden petrol ve doğalgazdan geçiyor.
Türkiye’nin gücünü bu yüzden zayıflatmaya çalışıyorlar. Petrol ve maden yasaları bu yüzden Amerika’nın istediği gibi çıkarılıyor! 

Türk Milleti, Bilge Kağan’ın dediği gibi karnı doyduğu zaman açlık nedir düşünmez! üç beş gün için karnını doyuranın peşinden gidebilir! Zaten bugünkü tablonun asıl sebebi budur! Milletin yeniden ayağa kalkması için Kutluk Kağan gibi, Alparslan gibi Mustafa Kemal gibi bir bozkurdun öne düşüp yol göstermesi gerekiyor. Fakat burada da sorun var!* Bozkurt taklidi yaparak, biraz uluduktan sonra, milleti uyutanlar var!* 

ünündekinin sahte bozkurt olduğunu anlayanlar ile anlamayanlar arasındaki çekişme de düşmanın işine yarıyor! 

Bu arada millet kendi vatanında köle durumuna düşürülüyor! Bütün mesele burada düğümleniyor! Millet, bozkurt diye önüne düşenin *“görevli”* olduğunu, bugüne kadar kendisine verilen emirleri uyguladığını anlayamazsa, iş işten geçmiş olacak! 

Gerçi ondan sonra da Türk Milleti, kendisini koruyacak önlemleri almaya muktedirdir. üünkü gerçekten inanmış bir Türk, bir ordu demektir. 

Hangi çılgın ona zincir vurabilir veya onun ilini ve töresini kim bozabilir ki? 

...

----------


## bozok

*Bahçeli Başbakan'a sataşabilir mi?!* 


*Behiç KILIü* 
*yenicaggazetesi.com.tr* 
*Yazı Tarihi: 04/08/2009* 



Geçtiğimiz günlerde, PKK zade DTP hatunlarından bir vekil hanım Başbakan’ın* “kellesini almaktan”* söz ediyordu!.. Esip savurduğu mekan çok ilginçti, Kato Dağı.. Bu dağ başı malum, eşkıya yatağıdır.. Bir de *“Koyun kırkma festivali”* mekanı.. Bakmayınız adının *“Koyun kırkma”* olduğuna, isim geleneksel, geçmişten geliyor ama şimdi bu festival PKK militanlarının bir araya gelip devlete kafa tutma, gövde gösterisi yapma yerine çevrilmiş bulunuyor!..

İşte o kadın da orada, eşkıya sürüsünü gaza getiriyordu...

Meseleyi öğrenince aklıma ne geldi dersiniz?!.

Erciyes’de her yıl yapılan geleneksel *“Zafer Kurultayları”* artık yapılmıyor biliyorsunuz... Bay Bahçeli öyle uygun gördüğü için!..

Kato Dağı’nda Eşkıya dört bir yana nara salarken, Erciyes sus pus!.. Bay Bahçeli, *“Bizi sokağa çekemezler”* modunda tutarlı siyasetçi ya!..

Gene geçtiğimiz günlerde seyrettiğimiz tv manzaralarından aktaralım...

PKK ve Apo yoluna paspas parti bakıyorsunuz memleketin dört bir tarafında pıtırak gibi... DTP üanakkale ve Edirne’de kongre yapıyor, partinin adamları bu kongrelerde mesajlarını veriyorlar...

Beri tarafta öğreniyoruz ki; Bay Bahçeli Diyarbakır’da partiyi kapatmış!.. (Iğdır’daki vaziyeti hiç hatırlatmayayım!)


*Sen ne yaptın?*
Ama muhterem *“sağa çektiğini, sol şeridi boşaltıp yol verdiğini”* bile fark etmiyorcasına sallıyor!.. Kime?.. Başbakan Erdoğan’a...

İyi de beyim zatınız ne işle iştigal içindesiniz?!.

*“Bizi sokağa dökemezler..!”* 

*Afferim; oturun evde kısmetinizi bekleyin..!* Nasıl olsa günün birinde bir beyaz atlı, Ecevit ve de atın terkisinde Mesut gelirler sizi de ihya ederler, kısmetiniz hayır olsun!..

Memleketin yangın yeri haline tepeden bakacaksın, ne iş yaptığın meçhul (Pardon, başkanlığı kurtarma gayreti var) arada bir elinde kağıt, surat bir karış, kaş çatık elini kolunu sallaya sallaya bağırıp çağıracaksın!.. Bir parti içi muhaliflere göz dağı, iki Başbakan Erdoğan’a salvo!.. İşlem tamam.. Surat felaket, zaten imaj* “sinirli adamlar* *partisi, ilişmeyelim!”;* kaşlar çatık olunca söylediklerini de ahali *“memleketin hayrına öfke!”* diye yorumlayacak amaç hasıl olacak!.. 

Ama şöyle bir durum var...

PKK çetesi, başındaki Apo, tüm düşman efradı, kendilerine öncelikli hedef olarak Tayyip Erdoğan’ı gösteriyorlar... Zatınız hiç de öyle *“tehlike”* sayılmıyorsunuz onlar için!.. 

*Bu ne iş!?*


*Sicil ne der?!*
Tayip Erdoğan’ın sicilinde *“Gel bakalım Hasip..”* muhabbeti var mı?!.

Ya da, *“Sincan Uygur Bölgesi”*nde hem de katliam günlerinde, DTP’li ile karşılıklı göbek atıp gerdan kıran Ak Partili var mı peki?!.

Eşkıyabaşının urgan konusu artık ucuz hatırlatma olabilir diye burada bahsetmeyeceğim bile...

Bu mesele ile ilgili herkes konuşuyor da, MHP’nin tepesindeki Bahçeli’nin söylediklerine, samimi olduğuna bendeniz asla neden inanmıyorum!!?

Kendileri* “MHP’nin bu ihanet senaryolarında rol alması hiçbir şart altında düşünülemeyecektir”* demiş bulunuyorlar.. 2000 li yılları hatırlıyorum.. İktidarın AB ile al takke ver külah meselelerinin başladığı dönemleri.. şu telekom, enerji hatları meseleleri... Ecevit’in arkasında uslu uslu sigaraya takılmalar, Derviş’e teslim olmalar..!

*Senaryoların zamanımıza uzayan parçaları yok mu?!*

*üankaya’yı kim seçti?!.*

Biraz sandıktan da söz edelim... Bahçeli Bey sandıktan nasıl zuhur ediyor, hangi beceri ile?!..

Millet partisine neden oy veriyor, biliyor mu?!.

Hangi müthiş çözüm planı, hangi programı oy topluyor..?

Partinin geleneksel misyonu...

ülke üzerinde dolaşan kara bulutlar, bölücü saldırı, daha açık deyimle PKK olmasa kim oy verir oraya, kim?!

şimdi burada soruyorum, neredeyse iki yıldır memleket *“Ergenekon”* diye hop oturup kalkıyor..!* Bu beyefendi nerede?..* Bırakın dava içerisindekilerle ilgili fikir beyan etmesini... Ergenekon isminin korunması için insan tek bir kelime etmez mi?!

Arada bir çıkacaksın Başbakan’a çakacaksın..

Ne o ?.. Beyimiz memleketi koruma kollama görevi yapıyor!..

*PKK yakında Erciyes’de şenlik yapar; siz de gider şeref konuğu olursunuz artık!!.*

...

----------


## bozok

*Bir gün sabrın tükenir, silahını kapınca!* 



*Sabahattin üNKİBAR* 
*[email protected]* 
*Yazı Tarihi: 04/08/2009* 




AKP’nin son Kürt açılımı ihaneti ve Bahçeli’nin Dağa üıkarız resti bana merhum Nihat Atsız Hoca’nın üniversite yıllarımda dilimden düşürmediğim şu satırlarını hatırlattı:

*“Gün olur ki mertliğin uğrar kahbe bir hınca;*
*Namert bir el arkadan seni* 
*vurur kadınca;*
*Bir gün sabrın tükenir silahını kapınca...*
*Haykırarak çıkarsın yurdunun dağlarına.”* 

şu tabloya bakar mısınız?

Bin yıldır vatan yaptığımız Anadolu coğrafyasında Türkler artık dağa çıkmak gibi bir durumla yüz yüzedir.

Sadece bu tablo bile AKP’nin küresel güçler tarafından niçin desteklendiğini ortaya koymuyor mu?

Bazılarımız efendim akan kan duracak bu iyi değil mi diyebilir.

Keşke öyle olsa...

Kan ve barış ambalajdır.

Dahası, sahada TSK’ya mağlup olan PKK’nın muhatap hale getirilmesi için kamuflajdır.

Daha önce de yazdık.

AKP’nın bu sözde açılımı projedir.

Bunun gerçek adı ise Kuzey Irak açılımıdır.

ABD bölgeyi 2011’de terk ediyor.

Dolayısı ile bu coğrafyayı yeniden düzenlemek istiyor.

Buradan hareketle AKP’nin güya Kürt açılımı adına son yaptıkları ise tek kelime ile tüluattır.

Washington ve Telaviv şak diye emrediyor, AKP tak diye yerine getiriyor.

*Hadise budur.*

Bizim feryadımız, başlatılan bu süreç ile milli ve üniter yapımızın onarılması mümkün olmayacak ölçüde yara alacağından ötürüdür.

*Gelelim Devlet Bahçeli’ye.*

Son günlerdeki tutumu şeklen yerindedir ancak!

Aslan Bulut’un dün yazdığı gibi edilen o sözlerle, takınılan son tutumların tribünlere şirin görünmek ve durumu zahiren kurtarmak için olduğu gibi büyük bir şüphe söz konusudur!

üyle ya dağ’a çıkmaktan söz eden ve 50 yıl gibi bir süre ortaya koyan bir siyasi liderin dağ öncesi yapması gerekenler yok mudur?

Bir başka şey Abdullah Gül gibi bu tür mes’elelere bakışı bilinen birini devletin başına getirten birinin söylediklerinde inandırıcı olması çok kolay değildir.

MHP genel başkanı kararlılığını kanıtlamak istiyorsa parti kongrelerinde hamaset yapmak yerine eylemli tavırlar ortaya koymalıdır.

Mesela neler mi?

Parlamento gurubunu aktif protestolara sokabilir ve bütün Türkiye’de Kurtuluş günlerinde İstanbul Sultanahmet’de yapılan türden dev mitingler yapabilir.

*Eğer bunlar yapılmaz ve gaz alma babında iki dağ edebiyatı ile durum geçiştirilir ise MHP önderliği de tarih önünde sorumlu olacaktır.*

...

----------


## bozok

*HANGİ üLKüCü?* 


*Hayrullah Mahmud*
*askerhaber.com* 
*04-07-2009*


BAHüELİ, KANDİL’DE KARAYILAN İLE NE ZAMAN KARşILIKLI GüBEK ATACAK YA DA 12 EYLüL üNCESİNDE şİMDİNİN üLKüCü AğALARINI* “DERİN NATO”* KULLANDI İSE BUGüN KİM YA DA KİMLER KULLANIYOR OLABİLİR VEYAHUT üLKüCü AğALAR KULLANILMAKTAN şİKAYETüİ İSELER, O HALDE* “AKP İKTİDARI”*NDA* “F TİPİ YAPI”* TARAFINDAN KULLANILMAKTAN NEDEN şİKAYETüİ DEğİLLER?!


*Hangi ülkücü?!*

BBP’nin* “çiçeği burnunda”* genel başkanı, 12 Eylül 1980 öncesinde* “bizi kullandılar”* diye ifşaatta bulunmuş.

Hazretin söylediğine göre kullanan asker!

O halde tam bu noktada sormak farz oldu:

*“1980 öncesinde ülkücüleri asker kullandı ise bugün kim kullanıyor?!”*

Cumhuriyet tarihinin en büyük vurgunlarının, ihanetlerinin yapıldığı bir ortamda* “ölüm sessizliği”* içinde gelişmeleri izleyen o kesim için bundan daha basit soru olmaz, olamaz!

Ki, 1980 öncesinde ülkücüleri kullanan askerler değil, NATO idi!

İngiliz & Fransız statükosu, soğuk savaş ortamında, Osmanlı parçalandıktan sonra elde ettiği imtiyazı kaybetmemek için Türkiye ayağında *“ülkücü”*leri kullandı!

Bu bağlamda, o gün için delikanlılık çağlarında olan ve buna rağmen dünyada olan biten her şeyden haberdar olduklarını iddia eden bugünün ülkücü ağalarına sormak istiyorum:

*“Renkli devrimlerin yapıldığı bir çağda sizi kim kullanıyor?!”*

*Bir diğer soru:*

ülkücü ağalar içinde kendini Melih Gökçek’ten maaşa bağlatmış ve/veya akar sağlamış olanlar var mıdır ya da ülkücü ağalar içinde Gülen Cemaati’nden nemalanan var mıdır?!

*Elcevap: ?!*

*****

Soruların en zalim olanı en basit olanıdır!

İşte bu anlamda bir başka soru:

*“AKP nasıl iktidar oldu?”*

*Elcevap, Bahçeli’nin başındaki MHP, “durduk yerde” seçime gitme kararı aldı!*

*Ardından 3 Kasım 2002 genel seçimleri yapıldı!*

*2001 krizi sonrasında dibe vuran ekonominin ardından, sandıktan AKP çıktı!*

O AKP ki, daha 1 yıl önce BOP operasyonunda camileri tutmak, devleti dönüştürmek için kurulmuştu!

Seçim sonrası, MHP baraj altında kaldığı için Bahçeli istifa edeceğini açıkladı, sonra vazgeçti.

Kaptan köşkünden AKP’ye koltuk değnekliği yapmaya devam etti.

22 Temmuz genel seçimleri öncesinde Bahçeli, meydanlardan Apo’nun asılması için ip sallandırdı.

Sonrasında, büyük Kürt devleti kurulması bağlamında* “tarihsel fırsat”* açılımı yapan diğer Abdullah’ın, hani soyadı* “Gül”* olanını TBMM’ye girerek* “Cumhurbaşkanı”* seçilmesini *sağladı!*

şimdi aynı Bahçeli ve kadrosu diyor ki, *“demokrasiye sahip çıkılacaksa biz çıkarız, hesap sorulacak ise biz hesap sorarız”!*

*İyi güzel de sizin sahip çıktığınız demokrasinin de rejimin de AKP & Gülen Koalisyonu defalarca ırzına geçti!*

*Gıkınız çıkmadı!*

Sadece tabanınızdan gelen basıncı emmek için gaz alıcı birkaç açıklama yaptınız o kadar!

*****

İş şov yapmaya gelince, ekranlardan* “AKP’den hesap sorulacaksa biz sorarız”* diyen gürleyen malum zevat, her nedense iş *“er meydanına çıkmaya geldi mi”* anında arazi oluyor!

Bu anlamda son yaşanan kepazelik ortada!

Bahçeli’nin desteği ile Köşk’e çıkartılan Gül’ün gezisine davetli olan *“MHP milletvekilleri”* ile* “DTP Milletvekili”* karşılıklı göbek atmış.

Tatvan’da İstiklal Marşı okunmuyor, Türk Bayrağı istenmiyor, çatışmada ölen PKK’lılar için saygı duruşu yapılıyor!

Bahçeli’nin Köşk’e çıkarttığı Gül ise tarihsel fırsat başlığı altında siyasal Kürtlere devlet ışığı yakıyor!

Bu durumda ne demeli?!

Ne yapmalı!

*Bahçeli diyor ki, ne var bunda!*

*Ne olacak?!*

*Ebesinin örekesi var!*

*****

Buradan açık seçik yazıyorum:

*Silin MHP’nin adını yazın üstüne AKP bir şey fark etmez!*

Ya da BBP!

Silin DTP’nin adını yazın yerine PKK bir şey değişmez!

Bunların arasından fark var ise nüans farkı var!

Kaldı ki, bu partilerin hepsi Diyarbakır başkentli* “Kürt devleti kurulma”* operasyonunda, Bahçeli’nin meydanlardan ip salladığı Apo’nun affedilmesi sürecinde Gül’ün ortak paydasında toplanıyor, kullanılıyor!

Bu bakımdan MHP, BBP yönetimi bıraksınlar geçmişte yaşamayı da, şimdi şu basit sorunun cevabını versinler yüce Türk milletine:

*“AKP iktidarında, BOP operasyonunda ülkücü ağaları kim ya da hangi güç merkezleri Türk Milleti aleyhine yapılan operasyonlarda payanda ‘olarak’ kullandı?!”*

*****

Ve…

Son olarak…

*Devlet Bahçeli’ye buradan bir tavsiyem olacak:*

Apo’ya* “sayın”* diyen, PKK’ya ise terör örgütü diyemeyen bir milletvekili ile karşılıklı göbek atmanın bir sakıncası yok ise o vakit siz de çıkın Kandil’e, Karayılan ile karşılıklı göbek atın!

Yalnız giderken yanınıza Hasan Cemal’i almayı unutmayın ki bu an ölümsüzleşebilsin!

Sözün özü, AKP iktidarında* “Bahçeli”* idaresindeki* “MHP”, “Devlet”*in parçalanma, rejimin dönüştürülme operasyonunda *“payandalık”* yapıyor!

*Nokta!*

...

----------


## bozok

*Dağlar, kahramanlarındır!...* 


*Mustafa ASLAN* 
*[email protected]* 
*Yazı Tarihi: 08/08/2009* 



At izi ile it izi değil, bu kere katil ile yatakçıların izi karıştı!

*“Demokratik açılım”* diye ülkenin parçalanması konuşuluyor! 

Konuşanlardan biri; Devletin İçişleri Bakanı, diğeri Haçlı diktesi, dayatma yasalarla kellesini kurtarmış idam mahkÃ»mu taşeron bölücü!

Birisi; *“Bugün size işin özüyle ilgili bir şey söyleyecek değilim. Ama süreç ve zamanlamayla ilgili bilgiler vereceğim. üözüm sürecinin yönü demokratikleşmedir.”* diyor.

Diğeri; *“Bu sorunun demokratik çözümü için bir müzakereye ihtiyaç var. ... şartlarımın da düzeltilmesi gerekir.”* şeklinde yol haritasını belirttikten sonra siyasilere seslenerek; *“Ey Bahçeli! 70’lerde solcuları bitirdiniz, şimdi de Kürtleri bitirmeyi düşünüyorsunuz. Kürt Türksüz, Türk de Kürtsüz olmaz. Kürt olmadan siz bitersiniz”* diye konuşturuluyor! (KanalD-Haber)

La havle vela kuvvete illa billah!

*“Deyirem, ölürem! Demirem, olmur!”* lardayım! 

Susarsam namertim! Söyleyeceğim!

Seçim meydanlarında, Amerika’yla en iyi ilişki vaat yarışına girenlerin haline bakın! Büyük senarist kimle, kimi muhatap ediyor ve zamansız sözlerle, kimleri ne hallere sokuyor!

Bayrağa yapılan ilk saldırı provalarında ülkücülere sokakları, mitingleri yasaklayan en organize siyasi güç, şimdi ülkücülere dağları işaret ediyor!

*Hani sokak yasaktı! Hani ülkücüleri kimse sokağa çıkaramazdı!* 

PKaKa’lılara, DTP’lilere, SP’lilere serbest olan demokratik miting hakkı sadece MeHaPe’ye mi yasaktı? Dağ yolunu göstermek, miting hakkını kullanamayan demokrata mı kaldı?

Yalancı çoban tarifli birinin sözüyle, kim kimin tavuğuna* “Kışt”* der zannediliyor? Susulacak zamanda ceketini ilikleyip sussana be demokrat!

Ana muhalefet, susmuş! Toros yaylalarından, *“İyi şeyler olacak”* diye pembe tablolar çiziyor! Sistemin canı çıkarılırken, adalet mekanizması kendi içinde ölümüne savaşırken, tatilde!

Hükümetle idam mahkÃ»mu, demokratik hakların genişletilmesinden bahsediyor! Bahçeli’ye demokratlık methiyeleri yazan 12 Dolma Kalem; doldurulan mürekkeplerinin renginde hareketle, ülkesiyle milletiyle bölünmez Türkiye’yi parçalamak için çekiştiriyorlar!

MHP Genel Başkanı; 12 yıllık genel başkanlığındaki sayılı doğru sözlerinden birini, yanlış zamanda beceremediği bir üslÃ»pla bağırıp çağırarak bütün ülkücüleri, küresel demokrat zalimlere hedef ediyor!

Kuvva-y-ı Seyyare bir Türk Milliyetçisi olarak*; “Ben ölmeden Bayrak inmez! Vatan bölünmez! Dağlar da benimdir, miting alanları da! Ben Türk’üm. Kurtça payım vardır gelip geçende ki alırım vermek istemeseler de”* diyenlerdenim! *Toyu da bilirim, vay’ı da!...*

Miting alanlarını milletten ve ülkücülerden sakınan bir iradenin, Türk Milletini ve Türk Milliyetçilerini dağlara yönlendirme hakkı olamaz!

*“Ne mozaiği ulan! Onlar ne kadar Kürtse ben de o kadar Kürdüm, ben ne kadar Türksem onlar da o kadar Türktür.”* inancı yerine üiçek Bahçesi’ni monte etmeye çalışan, terörün siyasallaş/tırıl/mışlarıyla Gazi Meclis’in rengini tamamlayan zihniyetin, şimdi dağlardan bahsetmek hakkı yoktur! Yüzde yüz haklı olan ama söyleyene yakışmayan bu sözlerle; ameliyat öncesi narkozlanmış kamuoyuna, demokratik maskeli bölücülüğe verilmiş destekleri unutturmak mümkün müdür? Millete dağ yolu gösterenin Erciyes Dağı’ndaki Türk Kurultaylarını yasaklamak gibi bir ayıbı olabilir mi?

Hareket zamanı duran, konuşulması gereken zamanlarda susan, kendisiyle birlikte en mücadeleci Türk kesimini de susturan, demokratlığını Balgat’taki yumuşak koltuğundan tarif eden zihniyet, dağlardan bahsedemez! Dağlar, kahramanların destan meydanlarıdır!

Bu sözlere ve söyleyene de kimse inanmaz!

Sonuç? Düzelir, düzelir! Vallahi de, Billahi de düzelir!

Dünya durdukça Türk durur, Tanrı Türk’ü Türk’e korutur!


...

----------


## bozok

*Bahçeli sokağı kontrol etti* 

*MHP’nin tepkisi...*

MHP başından beri bu konuda farklı bir noktada. Türk milliyetçiliği üzerinden siyaset yapan bir parti. Ancak bunları söylerken* ben Sayın Bahçeli’nin bu konuda bir şans olduğunu düşünüyorum. üünkü Bahçeli geçmişte kontrolü sağlayan, sorunların sokağa taşınmasına karşı çıkan ve bunun için uğraşan bir lider.* Bu yüzden Bahçeli’ye hem saygı duyuyorum hem de bir şans olarak görüyorum. *Ancak bir taraftan parti tabanı bir taraftan da önümüzdeki aylarda yapılacak parti kongresi böyle konuşmasına yol açıyor olabilir.* 


*NEDEN YARARLANMAYALIM?*

Siz 71 milyonun üzerinde uzlaşacağı çözümden bahsediyorsunuz ama ücalan figürünü ele aldığımızda birbirine zıt iki bakış var neredeyse...

Bugün* ücalan barışa katkı vermeye hazır biri*. *Bu imkanı niye değerlendirmeyelim?* *Yeni bir sayfa açmak lazım.* Geçmişteki kötü hatıralara takılırsak ileriye gidemeyiz. Barış yeni bir sayfa açarak sağlanır. 

*15 Ağustos’ta ücalan’dan ne bekliyorsunuz?*

şu anda Abdullah ücalan bu sorunun çözülmesini istiyor. Yapacağı açıklamalarla ben 15 Ağustos’un bir barış günü olabileceğini düşünüyorum. Yani ücalan bir barış çağrısı yaparsa şaşırmam. 


** Murat Aksoy / Yenişafak*


*08.07.2009 / S. TASüI / YENİüAğ GZT.*

----------


## bozok

*Arınç'tan Bahçeli'ye övgüler!..* 


*Behiç KILIü* 
*yenicaggazetesi.com.tr* 
*Yazı Tarihi: 09/08/2009* 



Başbakan Yardımcısı ve Devlet Bakanı geçtiğimiz günlerde NTV’de gazeteci Murat Akgün’ün sorularını cevaplarken Bahçeli’ye bir inceden dalıverdi!.. Arınç, aynı zamanda son derece zeki bir siyaset erbabıdır, konuşma sanatının uzmanıdır... O anda onu dinlerken, Bahçeli’yi açık düşürdüğünü değil,* “övdüğünü”* duyuyorduk ama...

*Anlayana, o istediği mesajı veriyordu!..*

*şöyle diyordu; “Devlet bey bağrına taş basarak , ’olur’ dedi ve doğrusunu yaptı, Türkiye’nin önünü açtı..” Arınç “neyi” anlatıyordu?!.*

*57. Hükümet icraatlarını..* Ecevit-Mesut Yılmaz-Bahçeli koalisyonu döneminde AB tarafından dayatılan teslimiyet yasalarına atılan imzaları.. 

Arınç o günleri hatırlatıyor,* “Mesut Yılmaz’ın getirdiği yasaları, Bahçeli bağrına taş basarak imzaladı.. İyi de etti, Türkiye’nin önünü açtı!.. Biz o zaman karşı çıkıyorduk bu kabullere ama yanlış yapıyormuşuz!.. Doğrusunu Bahçeli yaptı!.. 36 yasa sayesinde kabul edildi..”* diyordu!..

İnsan hafızası malum, unutur.. AB’ye teslimiyet Mesut Yılmaz’ın öncülüğünde açılan kapıdan başladı.. (Bugün Mesut ve o ekip ulusalcıdır haa!..) Kafile malum 57. Hükümet... Karşı çıkanlar... Bugün iktidarda olan zevat o günlerde *“millicidir”* en milli sözcü kim?.. Abdullah Gül.. Yeniçağ birkaç kez o dönemde Abdullah Gül’ün TBMM konuşmalarını yayınladı.. Hepsi muhteşem, tümü emperyalizmin milli değerlere saldırısını işaret eder biçimde... Nereden nereye, bugün vaziyet 360 derece!..

*Sözün özü...* Arınç, şu sıralar* “dağa çıkmaktan”* falan bahseden Bahçeli’yi *“Bırak bu işleri, kapıyı açan sen değil misin?!”* diye hafiften, nazikçe yoklayıverdi.. Hem de *“Biz o zaman bilemedik, bu açılımları sen, bağrına taş basarak da olsa başlattın bravo!..”* diye dalgasını da geçerek!..

Peki biz bunu neden yazdık?!.

*Bir takım milliyetçi kardeş sapla samanı karıştırıyorlar, Bahçeli yandaşlığı ile milli hasleti savunmayı aynı iş zannediyorlar..* 

Türkiye’nin bu günkü hal ve vaziyeti içinde, hiçbir şekilde kapıkulluğuna, amigoluğa, yandaşlığa mahal yoktur.. Sağduyu, neyin ne olduğunun farkında olmak, doğru yerde, doğru harekette olmak gerekir... 

ülkemizin içinde bulunduğu vaziyetin içerisinde, MHP’nin en azından bir oksijen tüpü olmak gibi zorunluluğu vardır... Bu hassasiyet, CHP’nin gösterdiği cevvaliyet neden MHP’de yok diye sorgulayamayacak mıyız?!. 

Görünen köy lider tutumudur.. Partinin başındaki bey, kendi ikbalinin gerektiği zaman ve mekanlarda ortaya çıkıyor, sözde esip gürlüyor,* yaz yağmuru gibi* geçiyor!.. Siyasetçi böyle yapabilir ama, MHP’ye oy verenlerin bu durumu görmezden gelmeleri beklenmemeli..

Bunları yazdık diye Yeniçağ’ı arayan* “Bahçeli aleyhine yazmayın, görmezden gelin”* diyenler olmuş... Bu yazıyı bu yüzden yazdım, arif olana!..* Titreyip kendine dönmek isteyene..!* 



...

----------


## bozok

*GüNAYDIN!*
*Gül’ü şikayete hakkı olmayan kim?*


Hayır Sayın Bahçeli, bu ülkede Tayyip Erdoğan dahil herkesin ama herkesin Abdullah Gül’den şikayet etmeye hakkı olabilir ama sizin böyle bir hakkınız yok ve olamaz! 

üyle zira Abdullah Gül’ü bırakın başkalarını *Tayyip Erdoğan’a rağmen* bile siz Cumhurbaşkanı seçtirdiniz. 

Siz eğer *“Meclis’e gireceğiz”* dememiş olsaydınız Tayyip Bey Abdullah Gül’ü aday yapmayacaktı ve Türkiye’de bugünkü gibi kaos da olmayacaktı. *Siz o beyanınız ile Erdoğan’ı mecbur ettiniz.* Dolayısı ile bütün bunları yapan biri olarak sizin Abdullah Gül ile alakalı olumsuz tek bir söz olsun etme hakkınız ve lüksünüz yoktur. Partiniz MHP’nin mensupları itiraz edebilir zira onların bu kararda dahli yok ama siz susmak zorundasınız. 

*Görüyorsunuz yapılan bir hata ülkeye nelere mal oluyor!*




*23.08.2009 / S. üNKİBAR / YENİüAğ GZT.*

----------


## bozok

*Devlet Bahçeli nereye koşuyor?* 

*__________________________________________________ ________________________*

*Eski Bayındırlık Bakanı Koray Aydın'ın MHP Genel Merkezi'nden kongre istediği günlerde, hükümet yanlısı medyadan Devlet Bahçeli'ye nasıl destek verildiğini hatırlıyor musunuz?* 
*__________________________________________________ ________________________*


*“ülkücüleri sokaktan çeken ve Ergenekon davasında iktidara adeta örtülü destek veren”* Bahçeli’yi, *“Ergenekon’un yemeye çalıştığını”* bile yazmışlardı. Bir de şimdi Bahçeli’nin *“Kürt açılımı”* konusundaki sert muhalefetine karşı yazılanlara bakın. Yakında Devlet Bahçeli’yi o bir türlü ortaya çıkarılamayan *“Ergenekon’un 1 numarası”* ilan ederlerse şaşmamak lazım.

*Efendim, bugün konumuz MHP ve Devlet Bahçeli…*

Bahçeli’nin *“Kürt açılımı”* konusundaki sert tepkilerini Bugün gazetesi dünkü manşetinde *“Devlete savaş açtı”*, Radikal gazetesi ise *“Bahçeli ipleri kopardı”* başlığıyla verdi. üzellikle *“Devlet’e savaş açtı”* manşeti çok enteresan. Malum, MHP her zaman devleti savunmuş, bu uğurda zaman zaman haklı -haksız *“faşistlikle”* suçlanmış bir parti. Bu partinin bugün *“devlete savaş açma”* noktasına gelmesi, Türkiye’deki siyasi parametrelerin nasıl altüst olduğunu gösteren önemli bir göstergedir.

*Bahçeli’nin Milli Güvenlik Kurulu bildirisinden sonra yaptığı ucu bucağı belirsiz açıklamalarda, eleştirinin odağına doğrudan devleti oturtan bir üslup gerçekten var.* Milli Güvenlik Kurulu’nu AB tarafından budanmış bütün yapısına rağmen *“devletin en vitrin”* kurumu sayarsak, Bahçeli’nin bu cephede açtığı kavga, muhataplık seviyesini AKP Hükümeti’nden devlete taşıması anlamına gelmektedir.

Bu yeni durumumun anahtar cümlesi, Bahçeli’nin MGK bildirisinden sonra yaptığı açıklamadaki *“Nitekim milletimize esaret dayatan Mondros Mütarekesi'nin de devlet yönetiminin rızası ile hayat bulduğu bilinen en acı gerçeklerden birisidir”* cümlesidir. Bahçeli böylece, AKP’nin aylardır söyleyip de kimseyi ikna edemediği *“Kürt açılımı devletin projesidir”* önermesine çok ciddi bir destek atmıştır.

MGK bildirisine yansıyanların *“ortak bir irade tarafından”* kaleme alınmadığı bu kadar açıkken, Devlet Bahçeli’nin Kürt açılımı ile devleti özdeşleştiren ve bu yolda giderek sertleşen açıklamaları acaba bir *“dikkatsizliğin”* mi yoksa *“yeni bir politikanın”*; yani AKP ile devleti bütünleştirme politikasının ürünü müdür?

*Bilmiyoruz…*

Ancak belli ki giderek bir turnusol kağıdına dönüşen *“Kürt açılımında”* kimin hangi hesap peşinde olduğunu, kimin sağ gösterip sol vurduğunu yakın bir zamanda öğreneceğiz. Sanırım, tarihi okumak zorunda kalmadan, bu kez erkence öğreneceğiz.

Genelkurmay Başkanı İlker Başbuğ’un 4 Haziran 2009 tarihinde Washington’da yaptığı açıklamayı bir kez daha hatırlayalım:

*“**Karşınızda bir terör örgütü var. Silahlı bir kadrosu var. Ekonomik, sosyo- kültürel alanda alacağınız tedbirlerle terör örgütünü ortadan kaldıramazsınız. Bazıları olayı bu noktaya getirmek istiyorlar. Tavrımız çok açık. Teröristi arayıp bulup, neredeyse etkisiz hale getireceğim… Terör örgütüyle devlet ilişki kurmaz, tartışma yapmaz, diyalog olmaz. Sakın ola ki, bazen yanlış anlaşılıyor, terör örgütüyle görüşülecekmiş gibi, öyle bir şey söz konusu değil. Bu terörle mücadelede yapılacak en büyük hatadır… Görevimiz, teröristi bulup etkisiz hale getirmek. Tutumumuz çok açık. Kültürel özgürlüklere evet, bireysel kalmak şartıyla. Devlet kültürel özgürlüklerin önünü açabilir. Yok toplumsal haklar vesaire gibi düşüncelerin biz yanında değiliz. Biz ne ulus devletin çivisini oynatma konusunda tavır alırız, ne de üniter devletin. Türkiye Cumhuriyeti’nin kurucuları, başta Mustafa Kemal Atatürk, bu devleti kurarken, üniter devlet, ulus devlet olarak kurmuş. Bunun çivisi oynatılamaz. Oynatırsanız bakın Yugoslavya var…”*

Bu açıklamadan sonra TSK’da kamuoyuna yansımış bir tavır değişikliği yok. Açıklamadaki en önemli kavram *“Yugoslavya örneği”* kavramıdır. Acaba Başbuğ, *“Yugoslavya örneğinin”* doğru bir örnek olmadığına kapalı kapılar ardında ikna oldu; bundan da Bahçeli’nin haberi var da biz mi ayakta uyuyoruz?

Yoksa bu açıklama bütün ağırlığıyla ortada dururken, Bahçeli’nin Bugün gazetesine *“Devlete savaş açtı”* dedirtecek noktalara savrulması ne anlama geliyor?

Sadece soruyorum…


*NOT: Ayakta uyuyor olma ihtimalimiz de yok değildir…*



yazan :*Fatma Sibel YüKSEK* / kentgazetesi.com / 24.08.2009

----------


## bozok

*AB süreci hala 'devlet politikası' mı Dr. Bey?* 


*İsrafil K.KUMBASAR* 
*yenicaggazetesi.com.tr* 
*Yazı Tarihi: 28/08/2009* 



Milletin inançlarını istismar ederek iktidarı ele geçiren etnik çıkar koalisyonun başı Tayyip Erdoğan ve şürekasının *‘demokratik açılım’* adı altında allayıp pullayıp yeniden tedavüle soktukları *‘yıkım projesini’,* kamuoyuna *“devlet politikası”* olarak lanse etmeleri, bugüne kadar ‘devlet politikası’ (!) diye dayatılan ‘AB giriş süreci’ ile ilgili tartışmaları bir kez daha gündeme getirdi.

Son MGK bildirgesinde, açılım girişimlerine *‘zımni destek’* olarak yorumlanabilecek ifadelerin kullanılması üzerine kameraların karşısına geçen Dr. Devlet Bahçeli, aynen şöyle dedi:

*- “Devletin ve milletin bekasına halel getirecek köklü ve kalıcı tavsiye kararlarına ‘devlet politikası’ denilmesi kabul edilemez. Milletimize esaret dayatan Mondros Mütarekesi’nin de devlet yönetiminin rızası ile hayat bulduğu bilinen en acı gerçeklerden birisidir.”* 

Peki, bu açılım girişimleri, hangi *‘devlet politikasının’* bir sonucudur?

AB giriş sürecinin, değil mi?

*O halde, Bahçeli AB giriş sürecine neden destek veriyor?*

* * *

Rahmetli Başbuğ Alparslan Türkeş ve dava arkadaşları tarafından tam 35 yıl önce kaleme alınan 9 Işık Doktrini’nde (Sayfa: 255) aynen şu cümleye yer veriliyor:

-* “Yabancıların ülkenin istediği yerinde istediği ölçüde arazi ve imkan edinmelerine fırsat vererek Sevr Anlaşması'nın dolaylı uygulamasına sebep olacağı, kültürel ve sosyal deformasyona yol açacağı ve milli sanayinin gelişmesini engelleyeceği için Ortak Pazar’ın açıkça ve kesinlikle karşısındayız.”* 

Oysa 57’nci Cumhuriyet Hükümeti döneminde AB’ye giriş sürecinin önünü açan *‘Ulusal Program’*ın altına imza atan Dr. Devlet Bahçeli, aynen şöyle diyordu:

-* “Avrupa Birliği’ne üyelik, bir devlet politikasıdır. Biz Avrupa Birliği’ne onurlu bir üyelikten yanayız. Ulusal programın arkasındayız.”* 

Bahçeli, 18 Nisan 2005 tarihinde Zaman gazetesine yaptığı açıklamada ısrarını sürdürerek aynen şu ifadeleri kullanıyordu:

*- “AB bir devlet politikasıdır. Ulusal programda imzamız olan her şeye katkı sağlarız. Onurlu bir üyelikten korkmuyoruz.”*

Bahçeli, 10 Nisan 2008 tarihinde AB Komisyonu Başkanı Jose Manuel Barroso ile yaptığı görüşmede ise aynen şunları söylüyordu:

*- “Türkiye, AB’ye tam üye olmak için tam 49 yıldır samimi bir çaba gösterdi. Bu bir devlet politikasıdır. İşbaşına gelen her hükümetin katkıları oldu. Partimizin ortağı olduğu 57’nci Hükümet de AB Ulusal Programı’nı hazırladı. Dokuz uyum paketi Meclis’e sunuldu. Türk milleti, bundan sonra da samimi ve kararlı bir şekilde bu süreci devam ettirecektir.”* 

* * *


*AB süreci, bütün ihanetlerin anasıdır.*

Teslimiyetçi AKP iktidarının *‘sıfır terör’* ile devraldığı Türkiye’yi bugün sürüklediği nokta, AB giriş süreci çerçevesinde sürdürülen politikaların mutlak bir sonucudur.

Bugün *‘demokratik açılım’* adı altında başlatılan girişimler de, zamanında AB komiserlerine verilen taahhütlerin yerine getirilmesinden başka bir şey değildir.

‘AB süreci’ bir bataklık,* ‘açılım’* gibi teşebbüsler ise o bataklığın ürettiği sivrisineklerdir.

Bataklığı *‘devlet politikası’* olarak nitelendirip baştacı edenlerin, o bataklığın ürettiği sineklere karşı salvo atışları yapmaya hakkı var mıdır?

Kasım ayında yapılacak büyük kurultayda *‘siyasete veda etmesi’* beklenen Bahçeli’nin, eğer yüreğinde azıcık *‘Türkiye sevdası’* varsa, derhal milletin karşısına çıkıp şu açıklamayı yapmalıdır:

*- “AB sürecine karşıyız. AB’ye giriş süreci bir hata idi.*

*Teslimiyetin, onurlusu veya onursuzu olmaz. İktidara gelir gelmez yapacağımız ilk icraat, AB sürecini tersine çevirmek olacaktır.”*

* * *


Dr. Devlet Bahçeli’yi gördüğünüz ilk yerde yakasına asılarak sorun:

*- “AB giriş sürecini, hala bir ‘devlet politikası’ olarak kabul ediyor musun Sayın Dr. Bey?”*



...

----------


## bozok

*Bahçeli'ye 'MİT'çi Misiniz' Sorusu*


 

*MHP Genel Başkan Adayı Ahmet Reyiz Yılmaz, Bahçeli hakkında çarpıcı iddialarda bulundu.*

MHP Genel Başkan Adayı Ahmet Reyiz Yılmaz, yaptığı yazılı açıklamada MHP Genel Başkanı Devlet Bahçel ihakkında şok suçlamalarda bulundu ve Behçeli'ye cevağlanmak üzere sorular yöneltti: 

*"Bu ülkede 1980 öncesi Ermeniler diplomat katlediyor otomobil patlatıyordu, 1980 sonrası ise Ermeniler PKK çatısı altında dağda çeteleşirken bir taraftan da siyasi partiler içerisine sızarak siyasi yapılanmalarını tamamladılar. Gelinen süreç 3 sacayağı olan ve neticesi, Doğunun kopartılması ve Türk milletinden alınmaya çalışılan iğrenç intikam planı olarak ortaya çıkmaktadır. Milletim üzerinde derin ve büyük oyunlar oynanıyor. Türk Milliyetçileri lider kadrosu başta olmak üzere her şeyi sorgulamak zorundadır. Soru sorma ve şüpheleri giderme Müslüman Türk Milletinin birinci meziyeti olmalıdır."* 


*MİT'üİ MİSİNİZ?* 

MHP Genel Başkan Adayı Ahmet Reyiz Yılmaz Kürt Açılımının konuşulduğu kritik süreçte çok kritik sorularla rakibi Bahçeliyi sorguluyor: 

"3 Hilal altında bir tek şüphe kalmayıncaya ve cevapları alınıncaya kadar iki elim yakanızdadır. 

Suçlamak için değil gerçeği öğrenmek için soruyorum Hakkınızda MİT Görevlisi olduğunuz yönünde bizzat Başbuğ Alparslan Türkeş tarafından kaleme alınmış internet ortamında bulunan bir yazı var. Bunun doğruluk derecesi nedir? Söylendiği gibi sivil bir siyasi misiniz? Yoksa Mit personeli misiniz? MİT ilişkiniz doğru ise Müslüman Türk Milliyetçiliğinin sancağı olan 3 Hilal çatısı olan MHP‘deki göreviniz nedir ? 

Size yakın, aynı bölgeden olan Abdullah ücalan ve DTP milletvekilleri ile bazı DTP Belediye başkanlarının da Ermeni kökenli olduğu biliniyor. Tapu kayıtları da bunu doğruluyor. Kürt sorunu oluşturmak isteyenlerin Ermeni asıllı olduklarını neden hiç vurgulamadınız? 

Liseyi okuduğunuz İstanbul Emirgan Akgün ve Ata kolejlerinde sınıfınız da Ermeni öğrenciler var mıydı? O dönemden tanınan sima sınıf arkadaşlarınız kimlerdi? Hiç Ermeni akrabanız var mı? Büyük annenizin Ermeni olduğu doğru mu? 

Ben size muhalefete başlamadan önce üin’ de DTP ile göbek atmayı hoş karşılayıp Sözde Kürt Açılımına Milliyetçileri hazırlarken şimdi bu ani dönüşünüzün benim Muhalefetimle bir alakası var mı?* Parti içi muhalefet olmasaydı Kürt açılımına aynı tepkiyi koyacak mıydınız?* ücalan ve DTP gibi Ermeni dönmeleri olduğu bilinen bir çok kişi MHP başında sizi neden şans olarak görüyorlar? 


*"şEHİT CENAZELERİNE NEDEN GİTMİYORSUNUZ?"* 

İl Kongrelerinde koştuğunuz gibi şehit cenazelerine neden gitmiyorsunuz? Diyarbakır il başkanlığının tabelasını indirip neden kapattınız. Doğudan gelen İl ve İlçe teşkilatı kurma taleplerini neden kabul etmiyorsunuz? 12 yıl sonunda Doğudan MHP’nin tamamen çekilip meydanın soyu Ermeni olan bölücü Kürt propaganda liderlerine bırakılması planlı bir çekilmemi? 
Yoksa gaflet mi? 

Bu sorulara cevap vereceksiniz. Kaçarak ve susarak değil. Kafaları temizleyecek şüpheleri giderecek şekilde cevap vereceksiniz. Cevapsız soru kalmayıncaya kadar Milletim adına iki elim yakanızdadır. 

*Müslüman Türk Milliyetçileri sözümü iyi dinleyin,* 

Türk şüpheci olacak ve sorgulayacak. Bu bilimsellikle doğruya ulaşmanın en güzel yoludur. Bu yol Peygamberin sünnetidir. Beni de sorgulayın. Sizi yönetmeye aday olanları bir kere değil bin kere sorgulayın ki kirli hileli hiçbir oyun kalmasın. 

Müslüman uyanık ve diri olacak. Tıpkı peygamberin Mümin kişiyi tarif ettiği gibi, 

*‘Mümin O kişidir ki, bir kere sokulduğu yılan deliğinde ikinci kere sokulmayandır.’*

şimdi benimle beraber bu sorulara cevap isteyin. Ve sizleri yönetmeye aday olanları sorgulayın. 




*27.08.2009 / İnternetajans*

----------


## bozok

*İLGİSİZ*


Gözlerim Bahçeli’yi arıyor ama yok!

Sahi İstanbul’da tabir yerinde ise Nuh tufanı yaşanırken Devlet Bahçeli nerededir? Bakın Başbakan, bakanlar orada, CHP lideri Deniz Baykal orada. Kısacası herkes orada. İki gündür ekran başında gözlerim Devlet Bahçeli’yi arıyor ama yok, yok, yok.. 

Dün bu yazının yazıldığı saatlerde araştırdım MHP lideri Anakara’daydı. Yahu böyle bir felakete bir siyasi parti önderi nasıl ilgi göstermez? İstanbul ki Türkiye’nin beşte biri... üok mu zordu uçağa binip sel bölgelerini gezmek ve mağdur olanların sıkıntılarını paylaşıp kamuoyuna aktarmak... Bu, bir iki kere değil hep oluyor. Bakın bu satırların yazarının Devlet Bey’le şahsi zerre bir problemi yok ve olamaz. Biz onun iyi muhalefet yapmasını isteriz... Kürt mes’elesinde ama gaz almak için, ama şu ama bu bir iki iyi çıkış yaptı ve beğeni topladı.. Benzer tavrı her olayda bekliyoruz. 

Hadi sel olayında üşendin İstanbul’a gidemedin, yahu ekonomi yüzde 7 küçüldü, bir basın toplantısını yapsana, vahameti anlatsana!



S. üNKİBAR / YENİüAğ GZT. / 12.09.2009

----------


## bozok

*HANGİ İSRAİLLİ MHP'YE GENEL BAşKAN ADAYI OLDU*
** 
 

Son günlerde Türkiye siyasetinin fay hattı Ermeni ve Kürt Açılımı üzerinden geçiyor. Her iki başlıkta da AKP ile muhalefetin arasındaki ipler gerilmiş durumda. Etnik meselelerde reaksiyoner tutum alan MHP’nin her iki meselede de ayrı bir hasiyeti var. MHP yönetimi, başbakana ziyaret için randevu vermedi ve mecliste yapılacak gizli oturumda konuşulanları halka açıklayacağını söyledi.

MHP ile AKP arasında bu gerilim yaşanırken ortaya oldukça enteresan bir aktör çıktı: *“Ahmet Reyiz Yılmaz”*. Yılmaz kısa bir süre önce MHP’de Devlet Bahçeli’ye rakip olduğunu açıkladı. Kasım ayında yapılacak kongrede genel başkanlığa aday olan Ahmet Reyiz Yılmaz, dün yandaş medyanın tüm gazetelerinde Devlet Bahçeli’ye yönelik oldukça sert söylemi ile yer buldu. Yılmaz’ın bu denli tepki göstermesinin nedeni Bahçeli’nin AKP’ye yaptığı/yapamadığı muhalefet.

Ahmet Reyiz Yılmaz Devlet Bahçeli’yi “ihanet” ile suçladı. Abdullah ücalan’ı koruduğunu ve sahip çıktığını iddia etti. Yılmaz’ın söylemi 1980 öncesinin ülkücü hareketini andırıyor. Sürekli asmaktan, kesmekten söz ediyor. Yılmaz bir gün Kürtler’i Kuzey Irak’a göndermekten bahsediyor ardından sözü Bahçeli’nin ihanetine getiriyor; bir gün ücalan’ı asmaktan bahsediyor sözü yine Bahçeli’nin ihanetine getiriyor.

*Kim bu Ahmet Reyiz Yılmaz?*

*Neden Behçeli’ye bu kadar öfkeli?*

ünce Yılmaz’ı tanıyalım.

Ahmet Reyiz Yılmaz Rize doğumlu bir işadamı. 1968 yılında doğan ve yoksul bir aileden geldiğini söyleyen Yılmaz, henüz 20 yaşında iken kardeşleri ile beraber İstanbul ve Gebze’de küçük inşaat işleri ile uğraştı. Ancak nedendir bilinmez 24 yaşında *İsrail*’e gitti. Bu İsrail seyahati Yılmaz’ın hayatını değiştirdi. Yılmaz, zorluklarla geçtiğini söylediği bu seyahati şöyle anlatıyor: *“24 yaşında çıktığım İsrail yolculuğundaki zorlu mücadelede, Rabbin ilk dokunuşu”.*

1992 yılında çıktığı bu yolculuktan sonra Yılmaz’ın işleri açıldı. 1993 yılında Lübnan’da, 1994 yılında İsrail’de işler almaya başladı. 1995 yılında İsrail’de kendi şirketini kurdu. Yılmaz İsrail’de yaşayabilmesini ise kendi kurduğu sitede “Atam İbrahim’in dili” dediği İbranice’yi anadili gibi bilmesine bağlıyor.

*İsrail Savunma İhaleleri*
İsrail’de 2005 yılında Türk-İsrail İş Konseyi tarafından yılın işadamı seçilen Yılmaz’ın İsrail’de aldığı çok önemli ihaleleri vardı. *İsrail Savunma Bakanlığı ve İsrail Hava Kuvvetleri Binası’nı* inşa eden şirket Ahmet Reyiz Yılmaz’ın sahibi olduğu Yılmazlar Construction Groups idi. Gerçekten de Yılmazlar İnşaat İsrail İnşaat sektörünün %10’una hakim.

Sadece bu kadar da değil….

*'Dünyaya Yahudi Gibi Bakıyorum'*
Ahmet Reyiz Yılmaz bu sürecin sonunda artık dünyaya Yahudi gibi baktığını şu sözlerle anlatıyor: “40 yaşında yüreği Türk ve Müslüman olan, fakat meselelere Yahudi gözüyle bakabilen bir adam oldum”.
Gerçekten meselelere bir Yahudi gibi bakan Yılmaz’ın Ortadoğu perspektifinde de İsrail’in ayrı bir yeri var. Yılmaz, İsrail’in huzur içinde yaşaması için Türkiye’nin güçlü olması gerektiğini resmi sitesinde şu sözlerle anlatıyor: 

“Büyük ve güçlü bir Türkiye olmadan ne İsrail ne de başka ülkeler bu bölgede huzur içerisinde yaşayamazlar.”

*İsrail-Türkiye-ABD Rusya ve İran'a karşı birleşmeli*
Ahmet Reyiz Yılmaz yine kendi sitesinde dış politika görüşünü ise şöyle anlatıyor: “Türkiye, ABD ve İsrail ittifakı ve İran –Rusya ve daha da tehlikeli olan üin ittifakını da göz önünde tutarak resmin tamamına bakıp bir tavır ve duruş sergilemek zorundadır.” 

ABD ve İsrail’i Türkiye’den ayrı düşünemeyen Yılmaz, İran-Rusya ve üin’e karşı dikkatli olmaya çağırıyor.

Ayrıca İsrail’de Globes Dergisine konuşan Yılmaz, İsrail için en büyük tehdidin İran olduğunu anlattıktan sonra, İran’a karşı İsrail ile Türkiye’nin beraber davranması gerektiğini söyledi. Yılmaz, İran’da 30 milyon Türk kökenli nüfus olduğunu söyleyerek yapılabilecekler konusunda ipucu verdi. İsrail ve Türkiye’nin bölgede ortak çıkarları olduğunu söyleyen Yılmaz, İsrail’in bölgedeki izolasyonunun kırılması için bölgede ABD-İsrail-Türkiye’nin çıkarlarının önemini anlattı. 

(http://images.globes.co.il/images/Si.../pdf/tur05.pdf)



*Milliyetçi parti için fazla İsrail yanlısı*

Gerçekten de Yılmaz hemen hemen her durumda İsrail için çalışan bir Türkiye düşünüyor. üyle ki Gazze olayları sonrası yaptığı basın açıklamasında şöyle bir teklifte bulundu: “Türkiye İsrail’e Gazzeye Türk askeri göndermeyi teklif etmelidir.Hatta bu konuda İsrail’i ikna için gerekeni yapmak zorundadır.Bu İsrail için bulunmaz bir fırsattır.” Yılmaz bu basın açıklamasının sonuna imzasını şöyle atıyordu: 

“*AHMET R. YILMAZ CEO YILMAZLAR GROUP/İSRAEL/TEL-AVİV”.*

*Ahmet Reyiz Yılmaz’ın geçmişine ilişkin daha fazla bilgiyi bir sonraki yazımızda vereceğiz. şimdilik burada bırakalım…*

Ancak buraya kadar yazılanlardan ortaya çıkan sonuç, Ahmet Reyiz Yılmaz’ın bir *milliyetçi partinin genel başkanı için fazla* *“İsrail taraftarı”* olmas*ı.* 





*Barış Terkoğlu*


*Odatv.com*
16 Eylül 2009

----------


## bozok

*MHP'NİN GENEL BAşKAN ADAYI İSRAİL'DE ADINI NASIL YAZIYOR?*
**
 

*MHP’de Devlet Bahçeli’ye rakip olan Ahmet Reyiz Yılmaz’dan bahsetmiştik. Devlet Bahçeli’ye karşı oldukça sert bir dil kullanan, Bahçeli’yi Abdullah ücalan’ı kollamakla itham eden Yılmaz’ın İsrail ile ilişkisi oldukça şaşırtıcı idi. 20’li yaşlarının başında Türkiye’de küçük bir müteahhit iken İsrail’e giden ve kısa sürede İsrail inşaat sektöründe büyüyen Yılmaz, bu seyahat için “Rabbin ilk dokunuşu” diyordu. Ahmet Reyiz Yılmaz aşırı milliyetçi bir görüşe sahip olmasına rağmen İsrail’i korumak için Gazze’ye asker gönderilmesini savunuyordu. Kısacası Yılmaz bir milliyetçi için fazla İsrail taraftarı idi.*

*Bu yazıda Yılmaz’ın bir başka yönüne dikkat çekelim…*


*Yılmaz insanları kökenleri nedeniyle suçluyor*
Bir önceki yazımızda kendi resmi sitesinden aktararak Yılmaz’ın yoksul bir aileden geldiğini söyledik. Daha doğrusu Yılmaz, seçim için kurduğu sitesinde kendisini yoksul bir aileden gelen ve elindekileri yoktan var eden bir kişi olarak tanıtıyordu.

Yılmaz’ın insanların kökenleri ile ilgilendiğini sık sık bunu bir suçlama vasıtası olarak kullandığını da söylemiştik. Ahmet Reyiz Yılmaz başbakan ve MHP lideri için şu ifadeleri kullanıyordu: “Erdoğan’ın Dini Bahçelinin Milliyeti sorgulanmadan bu sıkıntılar düzelmez.”

Yılmaz’ın kendisini seçmenine tanıttığı sitesinde şu sözlere dikkat edelim: “Ey Tayyip efendi, sen mahşerden geçerken bizler şahadet edeceğiz ki: 'Muhammedi oylarla Musevi ve İsevilere hizmet eden adam budur', and olsun biz şahadet ederken melekler de bizimle beraber şahadet edecekler ki: 'şahidiz Ya Rab, bu o kişidir'.”

Başbakan hakkında bu kadar ağır sözler söyleyen Yılmaz’a biraz daha derinden bakalım…

*Dedesinin başına Lenin ödül koymuş*
ünce şunu söyleyelim Ahmet Reyiz Yılmaz’ın bütün metinlerini okuduktan sonra propaganda estetiğinin fazlası ile Yahudi mistisizmini çağrıştırdığını söyleyebiliriz. Propaganda materyallerinin çoğunda görebileceğiniz dini sözlerin büyük çoğunluğu Tevrat hikayelerinden alınma. 

Enteresan, sık sık Türk ve Müslüman kimliğinin altını çizen Yılmaz yukarıda görüldüğü gibi yazdığı, konuştuğu hiçbir dini göndermede ne Arabi “Allah” sözcüğünü ne de Türki “Tanrı” sözcüğünü kullanmıyor. Sürekli “Rab” ifadesini kullanmayı tercih ediyor.

ünemsiz bir ayrıntı gibi görünse de devam ediyoruz…

Yılmaz kendisini Türkiye’de nasıl tanıtıyordu?

Rize’de yaşayan yoksul bir aileden gelen sıradan bir insan olarak…
Bu kadar da değil Ahmet Reyiz Yılmaz’ın resmi sitesinde Yılmaz şöyle tanıtılıyor: “Baba dedesi olan H. Rızvan YILMAZ, Rus birliklerine karşı yöre halkının savunmasında etkin rol almıştır. Annesi Havva Camadan, Rize’nin İkizdere kazasına bağlı yine Anzer Köyü’nün önde gelen sülalelerinden Camadanoğulları sülalesinden Zelkif Camadan’ın (Dönemin Rus Lideri Lenin tarafından Ruslara karşı gösterdiği direnişten dolayı başına ödül konulmuştur.) kardeşi Rıfat Camadan’ın kızıdır.”

Yılmaz’ın kendi kökenlerini anlatırken dedelerinin Rize’de Ruslar’a karşı verdiği mücadeleyi anlattığı ayrıntısına takılıyoruz. Yılmaz’ın ifadeleri o kadar şaşırtıcı ki dedesinin başına Lenin’in ödül koyduğunu anlatıyor. Oysa biz Lenin’in Rus Devrimi ile beraber Rusya’nın başına geçtiğini ve savaştan çekildiğini biliyoruz. 1917-1924 yılları arasında Sovyetler Birliği’nin başında bulunan ve Milli Mücadele’yi destekleyen Lenin’in Yılmaz’ın Rizeli dedesinin başına ödül koymasına şaşırıyoruz. Ancak bunu not edelim…


*Peki Yılmaz kendisini İsrail’de nasıl tanıtıyor?*

Ahmet Reyiz Yılmaz’ın İsrail’de kurduğu Yılmazlar Construction Groups’un tanıtımını incelediğimizde önemli bir detay ile karşılaşıyoruz.

şirket İsrail’de kuruluşunu anlattıktan sonra şöyle devam ediyor “*Yilmazlar itself was established in 1986, but it comes from a long line of contractors. The family has numerous construction companies owned by various members of the family. The founder of the dynasty established the first construction company nearly a century ago. In the late 1920s his company rebuilt the entire transport system of Leningrad (today St. Petersburg ) and employed thousands of construction workers in the project.”* 

*(http://www.yilmazlarconstruction.com/eng/awards.asp)*


*Sanırım anlaşıldı. Milliyetçi camiaya kendisini Ruslar’a karşı mücadele eden ve başına Lenin tarafından madalya konan bir sülalenin üyesi olarak tanıtan Ahmet Reyiz Yılmaz, İsrail’de 1920’lerde St. Petersburg’da sülalesinin taşımacılık sistemleri kurduğunu anlatıyor.*
*Eğer bu söylediği doğru ise Yılmaz Ailesi’nin Rize’ye oldukça geç bir zamanda geldiği, Rusya’da iş ilişkilerinin 20. yüzyıl başında devam ettiğini anlıyoruz. Kafkaslar’dan Türkiye’ye girmiş olmaları bu durumda muhtemel görünüyor. Ayrıca gelmelerinin Milli Mücadele sonrası olduğunu yukarıdaki ifadelerden anlıyoruz.*

*Devam edelim…*

*Ahmet Reyiz Yılmaz’ı İsrail’de nasıl tanıyorlar?*

*Enteresan bir ayrıntı…*

*Ahmet Reyiz Yılmaz’ın kendi tanıtımı için hazırladığı sitede İsrail’de Yad-Vaşev Soykırım Müzesi’nde çektirdiği fotoğrafları bulabiliyorsunuz.* 

*Yılmaz’ın soykırım dramına duyarlı olması elbette sevindirici…* 

*Konumuz bu değil…*

*Yılmaz’ın Yad-Vaşev’de kendisi için ayrılan sayfaya yazdığı yazı dikkatimizi çekiyor.* 




*Yılmaz’ın resmi adının “Reyiz” olduğunu biliyoruz. İsrail’de de Globes Dergisi kendisini “Reyiz” olarak yazıyor. Peki neden Yad-Vaşev Müzesi’nde “Reyiz”, Reis oluyor.*


*İyi niyetle düşünüp isminin anlaşılması için olduğunu tahmin ediyoruz.*


*Neden mi?*


*Bunu Guggenheimer’in “Jewish Family Names and Their Origins” isimli Yahudi tarihi ve etimolojisine katkı olarak ortaya koyduğu dev eserinden öğreniyoruz. Guggenheimer kitapta “*Reis, Reise, Reiz, Rejs” adlarının Yahudi isimleri olduğunu, feminen formu olarak “Rice” (Condoleza Rice’da ki gibi Raisa’dan geliyor) adının kullanıldığını anlatıyor. (Guggenheimer&Guggenheimer, "Jewish Family Names and Their Origins", s.625) Guggenheimer’dan Rusça'daki “ris” sözcüğünün, “rostok” sözcüğünün eşanlamlısı olduğunu ve ve Kafkas ve Rusya Yahudileri tarafından kullanıldığını da öğreniyoruz.

Belki da tarihte büyük bir haksızlığa uğramış Yahudi insanına soykırım müzesinde jest yapmak için belki de İsrail’de Reyiz olarak değil Reis olarak çağrıldığı için böyle yapıyor. 

Bilemiyoruz. Ancak Camadanlar’dan gelen Ahmet Reyiz Yılmaz’ın dedeleri olan Camadanlar için de benzer bir durumun olduğunu yine Yahudilik tarihi kitaplarından öğreniyoruz.

Türkiye’nin kültürel tarihinin önemli bir parçası olan Yahudi köklerine sahip olması veya olmaması Ahmet Reyiz Yılmaz’ı elbette rahatsız etmemeli. Ancak Yılmaz, Başbakan Erdoğan ve Devlet Bahçeli’ye yaptığı gibi insanların kökenlerini siyasi malzeme yapmaktan kaçınmalı. Yoksa hiç hoşlanmayacağı sorularla karşılaşabilir…

Ahmet Reyiz Yılmaz’ın hikayesine devam edeceğiz. İktisadi olarak büyümesinin sebeplerindeki ayrıntıyı bir dahaki yazıya bırakalım…



*Barış Terkoğlu*


*Odatv.com*
16 Eylül 2009

----------


## bozok

*DEVLET BAHüELİ’NİN RAKİBİ MHP’YE NEREDEN TRANSFER OLDU*
**
 

MHP Olağan Kongresi yaklaştıkça medyada konuya ilişkin haberler çoğalıyor. Bunlardan biri ANKA haber ajansı kaynaklı, Vatan Gazetesi’nde yayınlanan Ahmet Reyiz Yılmaz’ın sözleri. Ahmet Reyiz Yılmaz MHP Genel Başkanlığına aday oldu ve önümüzdeki seçimlerde Bahçeli’ye rakip olacak.

*ücalan’ı asacağım*

Ahmet Reyiz Yılmaz başbakan olduktan sonra Abdullah ücalan’ı asacağını ve Devlet Bahçeli’yi yargılayacağını söyledi. Yılmaz, ücalan’ın idamının meclise havale edilmeden, idam cezasının kaldırılmasını hatırlatarak Bahçeli’nin ücalan’a kol kanat gerdiğini ve Bahçeli’nin amacının ücalan’ı cezaevinden çıkarmak olduğunu söyledi.
Yılmaz: “Bahçeli ücalan’ın idamını ertelemeye imza atmayıp onun yerine millete gitmek zorundaydı. Bunu yapsaydı MHP’nin tek başına iktidar olacağını ve ücalan’ı asmak zorunda kalacağını biliyordu” dedi.


*Ahmet Reyiz Yılmaz kim*

Daha önce Ahmet Reyiz Yılmaz’ın İsrail ile bağlantısını yazmıştık. Ahmet Reyiz Yılmaz, İsrail’de kendisine verilen destek ile hızla büyümüş ve bugün İsrail inşaat sektörünün %10’una sahip idi. İsrail Savunma Bakanlığı binası, İsrail Hava Kuvvetleri binası Yılmaz’ın şirketi tarafından inşa edilmişti.

Yılmaz anadili gibi İbranice bilen, İsrail’de kaldığı sürecin sonunda “meselelere Yahudi gözü ile bakan bir adam” olduğunu söylüyordu. Politik görüş olarak ise Rusya ve İran’a karşı, İsrail-ABD-Türkiye işbirliğini savunuyordu. Ayrıca Yılmaz, Gazze’ye İsrail’e karşı yapılan saldırıları önlemek için Türk askeri gönderilmesini savunuyordu. Ayrıca Yılmaz’ın şirketi İsrail’de Türk işçilere köle ticareti yapmakla suçlanmış ve olay Reuters’e kadar yansımıştı.

*Siyasete nasıl girdi*

Peki MHP Genel Başkan adayı Ahmet Reyiz Yılmaz MHP’den önce hangi partideydi? Siyasete nasıl girdi? 

Oldukça enteresan ancak Ahmet Reyiz Yılmaz daha önce İsmail Cem’in kurduğu *Yeni Türkiye Partisi*’nde siyaset yapıyordu. Yılmaz, YTP’ye üye olmuş ve *2002 seçimlerinde YTP’nin Kocaeli 2. sıra adayı olarak seçime girmişti*. *Kocaeli Bölgesi’nde YTP’yi finanse etmişti.*

*Peki Yılmaz’ın seçime girdiği YTP’nin Genel Başkanı İsmail Cem’e Yılmaz Bahçeli’ye yaptığı eleştirileri yaptı mı?*

üünkü Türkiye’nin AB’ye üyelik süreci içerisinde idam cezasının kaldırılma sürecinin mimarı İsmail Cem idi. MHP Genel Başkanı, bu süreçte idamın meclise gönderilmemesi için ikna edilen taraftı. Ecevit o günlerde “İsrail’in Filistin’e soykırım yaptığını” söylüyor, kısa süre sonra yaşadığı hastalık nedeniyle iktidardan indirilmesi için girişimlerde bulunulmuştu. Bunlardan birisi de Ecevit’in sağ kolu YTP’nin kurucusu Hüsamettin üzkan’a aitti. Nitekim ardından DSP bölündü ve MHP’nin isteği ile erken seçim kararı alındı. O dönem Kemal Derviş de YTP’yi kuran oluşumla hareket ediyordu. Ardından CHP’ye geçti.

*İşte MHP’nin Genel Başkanı Ahmet Reyiz Yılmaz bugün Bahçeli’ye kızdığı görüşlerin mimarı olan İsmail Cem’in partisi YTP üyesi ve milletvekili adayı idi.*

*Odatv.com* 

28 Eylül 2009

----------


## bozok

*Bahçeli'den beklenen iki davranış!* 


*Arslan BULUT* 
*yenicaggazetesi.com.tr* 
*Yazı Tarihi: 30/09/2009* 




MHP Genel Başkanı Devlet Bahçeli, *“Kürt açılımı”* konusunda, çok önemli açıklamalar yaptı. 

Bahçeli, Erdoğan’ı *“bölücülüğü siyaset alanına taşımak”*la ve *“Türkiye’nin milli birliğinin temellerine uzaktan kumandalı saatli bir bomba yerleştirmek”* le suçladı ve, _“Bu proje, Türkiye’nin etnik temelde ayrıştırılmasını, çözülmesini, çatışmasını ve bölünmesini öngören hain bir yıkım projesidir.Amacı, terör örgütünün bölücü taleplerinin AKP hükümeti eliyle hayata geçirilmesidir. Terör, Başbakan ve hükümetinin eliyle siyasallaşmakta, etnik bölücülük AKP’nin himayesinde meşrulaştırılmaktadır”_ dedi. 

* * * 

Bahçeli’nin konuşmasının tam metni, www.mhp.org.tr’de var. Zaten televizyonlar da canlı yayınladı. Dolayısıyla ben iki husus üzerinde durmak istiyorum. 

Bahçeli, _“Bölücü emellere hizmet edecek bir süreç başlatarak terör örgütü ile örtülü mütareke, müzakere ve mutabakat arayışlarına girmek başlı başına bir Anayasal suçtur. Başbakan’ın başlattığı sürecin bu açıdan ele alınması hayati derecede önemlidir._ 

_Başbakan ve hükümetinin söylem ve eylemleriyle bölünmez bütünlük konusunda Anayasa’nın belirlediği esaslara aykırı hareket ettikleri, bu anlamda Anayasa suçu işledikleri tespitinde bulunulması kaçınılmaz olacaktır”_ dedi. 

Bahçeli, AKP yöneticilerinin Anayasa’nın 3.cü maddesinde ifadesini bulan Türkiye’nin ülkesi ve milletiyle bölünmez bütünlüğü ilkelerine bağlı olduklarını ve devletin resmi dili ve eğitim dilinin Türkçe olduğunun tartışılmayacağını söylemelerini de *“siyasi riyakarlık”* olarak yorumladı: 

* * * 

Erdoğan ve AKP iktidarı, rejimin temellerini sarsıyorsa, hukuki bir girişim olması için, MHP’nin bu konuyu da gündeme getirmesi beklenir. 

Fakat, Bahçeli, *sadece* Erdoğan ve AKP iktidarını eleştirmekte, *“İyi şeyler olacak”* diyerek süreci başlatan Cumhurbaşkanı Abdullah Gül ile ilgili tek kelime bile kullanmamaktadır. Ayrıca süreci desteklediğini söyleyen Genelkurmay Başkanı Orgeneral İlker Başbuğ’un tutumu konusunda da en küçük bir yorum yapmamıştır. 

Bu konulara, bütün riskleri göze alarak sadece biz mi girmeliyiz? Bu görev, CHP ve MHP’nin değil midir? 


* * * 

Bakınız Neşe Düzel, Mümtazer Türköne’ye ,* “AK Parti’yi Kürt sorununu çözmeye eğer halk zorlamıyorsa, kim zorluyor?”* diye soruyor. O de şu cevabı veriyor: 

_“Devlet zorluyor. Asker, Kürt sorununu kendi yöntemleriyle çözemeyeceğini anladı. Ayrıca MİT’in bu konuda çok ciddi bir entelektüel birikimi var. MİT Müsteşarı Emre Taner, 50 yıldır Kürt sorunuyla uğraşan çok akıllı biri. Emre Taner’in görev süresinin yaş haddine rağmen uzatılmasının arkasında sanıyorum MİT’in bu süreçte oynadığı rol var. MİT, Kürt sorununun çözülmesini istiyor. Normal mülkiye bürokrasisi de çözüm istiyor. Bu arada asker de son Milli Güvenlik Kurulu bildirisine attığı imzayla bu açılıma destek verdi. Zaten Başbakan Erdoğan da, ’Bu açılım projesi devletin projesidir’ dedi. Bununla, devlette açılımla ilgili bir mutabakatın olduğunu anlatmak istedi. Nitekim Genelkurmay Başkanı da Bayram’da yaptığı konuşmada bir soru üzerine açılıma destek verdiklerini söyledi.”_ 

Mümtazer Türköne’nin bu tespiti doğru değil mi? 

Bu durumda, sadece AKP ve Erdoğan’ı eleştirerek bir yere varmak mümkün müdür? Sayın Bahçeli’den Cumhurbaşkanı, Genelkurmay Başkanı ve MİT müsteşarının tutumlarını da değerlendirmesini beklersek haksızlık mı etmiş oluruz? 

*Bu değerlendirmeleri o yapmayacak da hep biz mi yapacağız?*


...

----------


## bozok

*Vebal Bahçeli’nin...* 
*Türk demeyen Gül’ü kim seçtirdi?*


Bu ülkede yaşayan 72 milyonun tamamının Abdullah Gül’ün Cumhurbaşkanı olması ya da yapılmasına itirazı olabilir de bir kişinin asla olamaz.. O kişi de Devlet Bahçeli’dir. Evet Bahçeli partisine yani milletvekilleri ve örgütüne danışmadan tek başına Abdullah Gül’ün Cumhurbaşkanı olmasının sorumluluğunu üstlenmiştir. Dolayısı ile bugün Abdullah Gül’e bir kez olsun Türk demedi diyenlerin bu hesabı öncelikle Bahçeli’ye sormaları gerekiyor. Devlet bey böyle olacağını nereden bilsin demeyin sakın, Abdullah Gül’ün geçmişteki seyri ortada, Gül’ün Refah Partisi günlerinde ettiği Türk karşıtı sözler o günlerde manşetlere bile yansımıştı. Dolayısı ile Gül, Bahçeli tarafından bilinçli bir tercihtir.



*03.10.2009 / S. üNKİBAR / YENİüAğ GZT.*

----------


## bozok

*Bahçeli biliyor: Açılımın asıl mimarı kim?* 


*Arslan BULUT* 
*yenicaggazetesi.com.tr* 
*Yazı Tarihi: 07/10/2009* 



*“Bahçeli’den beklenen iki davranış”* başlıklı yazımda “Bahçeli, sadece Erdoğan ve AKP iktidarını eleştirmekte,” ‘İyi şeyler olacak’ diyerek süreci başlatan Cumhurbaşkanı Abdullah Gül ile ilgili tek kelime bile kullanmamaktadır. Ayrıca süreci desteklediğini söyleyen Genelkurmay Başkanı Orgeneral İlker Başbuğ’un tutumu konusunda da en küçük bir yorum yapmamıştır” demiş idim. 

Bu yazıyı yazdığımda Abdullah Gül, henüz TBMM açılış konuşmasını yapmamıştı. 

Bahçeli, dün nihayet, _“Türkiye, Cumhurbaşkanı ve Başbakan’ın beraber yürüdükleri yolda ellerinden tutularak, sırtları sıvazlanarak uçurumun kenarına kadar getirilmiştir”_ dedi. 

* * * 

Gül, “üözülmemiş sorunlarımız başka devletlerin istismarına ve müdahalesine açık alanların ortaya çıkmasına yol açar. 

Türkiye’nin içindeki gelişmeler, uluslararası şartlarla uyumlu hale gelmiştir, bu da ülke güvenliğini garanti altına alma imkanlarını’ getirmiştir” demişti. 

Bahçeli, bu tutumla ilgili olarak_ “Bu yorumlar ülkemiz üzerindeki dayatmaları açıklayan çok tehlikeli bir yaklaşımın sonucudur”_ dedikten sonra _“Bu sözlerin sahibinin yıllarca milletvekilliği, bakanlık ve başbakanlık yapması ve özellikle son dönemlerde Dışişleri Bakanlığı ile iki yıldır da Cumhurbaşkanlığı görevinde bulunması, ülke güvenliği ve geleceği açısından başlıbaşına vahim ve talihsiz bir durumdur”_ tespitinde bulundu. 

Bahçeli,_ “Ne var ki ‘açılım’ adı altında aylardır kamuoyunda tartışılanların tamamına yakınının anayasal suç niteliği taşıdığı ortada iken, bu uyarıyı yapan makamın önce kendi çizgisini sorgulaması, ardından da hükümeti ve bölücü mihrakları anayasal çizgiye zorlaması gerekmektedir”_ cümlesini de kullandı. 

Oysa Cumhurbaşkanı’nın Başbakan ile beraber yürüdüğünü kendisi söylüyor! 

Zaten süreci başlatan Cumhurbaşkanı değil mi? 

Bu durumda Cumhurbaşkanı, kendisini mi Anayasal çizgiye getirecek? 

* * * 

“Kabul edemeyeceğimiz görüşleri ve sözleri bir Cumhurbaşkanı’nın söylemiş olması, ifadelerine resmiyet katmayacağı gibi zaten belli olan fikirlerinin kendine ait olması gerçeğini de değiştirmeyecektir” diyor ama Bahçeli, Abdullah Gül’ün Cumhurbaşkanlığına giden yolda önündeki engelleri aniden kaldırarak, Kürt açılımına resmiyet kazandırmış olmadı mı? 

Nitekim Bahçeli de _“Kendisini hararetle alkışlayan AKP milletvekilleri, cumhurbaşkanının talepleri konusunda tereddüte düşmüşler, Anayasadan Türk kimliğinin kaldırılması mı, Türkçeden başka dillerin resmiyete alınmasını mı, alt kimliklerin tahrik edilerek milletin ayrışmaya başlatılmasını mı; kendilerinden ilk aşamada ne istendiğini netleştirememişlerdir”_ dedi. 

Yani fotoğraf bu kadar net! 

* * * 

CHP Genel Başkanı Deniz Baykal’ı dinledim. Baykal, bütün bu meselelerde Cumhurbaşkanı seçiminin kilit nokta olduğunu, Abdullah Gül’ün üankaya yolunda önünü açanların şimdi sızlandığını hatırlatarak adını vermeden MHP’nin bir durum değerlendirmesi yapmasını istedi. 

Bahçeli, Abdullah Gül’ün yolunu açarken, bütün bunların olacağını bilmiyor muydu? 

Partiden tek bir kişiye bile sormadan böyle bir karara vardığını herkes biliyor. Kendisine vahiy gelmediğine göre,* “Abdullah Gül’ün yolunu açmak” kimin* organizasyonu idi? 

Ne demişti Mahir Kaynak 3 Nisan 2008 gecesi:

*“Milliyetçi bir parti olan MHP, küresel sermaye ile işbirliği içinde olan bir kişinin Cumhurbaşkanı seçilmesinin önündeki engeli kaldırıyor. Bu durum, eşyanın tabiatına aykırıdır. Peki bu nasıl oldu? MHP tabanını ayrı tutarak söylüyorum. Bu bir operasyondur. MHP yönetimindeki birkaç kişinin küresel sermaye adına giriştiği bir operasyondur.”* 

Bahçeli, bu konuda, kamuoyuna hala bir cevap vermiş değildir.



...

----------


## bozok

*Bastır Bahçeli!..*


*Behiç KILIü* 
*yenicaggazetesi.com.tr* 
*Yazı Tarihi: 07/10/2009* 




Bahçeli bey aslanlar gibi kükrüyor, eğer iktidara gelirse Tayyip yandı, Başbakanı sürüm sürüm süründürecek!.

Valla söyledikleri iyi hoş da, biraz *“tren kaçtıktan sonra”* bir durum söz konusudur.. Bahçeli bey özellikle İmralı’daki için açılım yapılacağı endişesinden dem vuruyor ya!..

Urganı çekmeyenin kim olduğunu bu millet asla unutamaz beyim..

Tayyip, geçmişten bu yana bu konu ile ilgili tutumu bilinen bir siyasetçi.. Ne demişse onu yapıyor..

Bu durumun bu duruma gelmesi sırasında Bahçeli neredeydi?! Apo’yu Ecevit’e yeddi emin olarak verdiklerinde, Bahçeli bir adım arkasında, saygılı biçimde el bağlıyordu..

Apo açık seçik elindeydi o zaman..

PKK çetesi, kaç yıldır yeniden alevlendi.. Tayyip, Başbakan olduğundan beri bu açılımı anlatıyor... *Bahçeli’nin sesi çıkmıyordu.. Ne zaman partisinin kongresi yaklaştı, milliyetçiliği kabardı..* Bu meselede şahsi olarak samimiyse yapacağı bellidir.. Bu işi bıraksın artık, prangayı çözsün.


...

----------


## bozok

*Saldırının tek suçlusu Cemal Enginyurt mu?* 


*İsrafil K.KUMBASAR* 
*yenicaggazetesi.com.tr* 
*Yazı Tarihi: 09/10/2009* 




MHP Ordu eski Milletvekili Cemal Enginyurt, siyaseti bir* ‘tiyatro’* haline getirenlerin insanları nasıl harcadıkları hususunda, bütün *‘milliyetçilerin/ülkücülerin’* ders alması gereken* ‘çok ibretlik’* bir örnektir.

19 Nisan 1999 seçimlerinde Türkiye’nin en genç milletvekili sıfatı ile Meclis’e adımını atan Cemal Enginyurt, 25 Nisan 2000 tarihinde Dr. Devlet Bahçeli ile görüştükten sonra MHP’den ‘Cumhurbaşkanı’ adayı olmak üzere TBMM Başkanlığı’na dilekçe vermeye giden Devlet eski Bakanı Sadi Somuncuoğlu’na karşı düzenlenen menfur saldırıya alet olanlar arasında yer aldı.

*“Siyasi hürriyeti tahdit”, “Görevli memurlara cebir ve şiddet, tehdit ve mukavemet”* ve *“Kamu malına ızrar”* suçlarından dolayı Ankara 3. Asliye Ceza Mahkemesi tarafından yargılanan Enginyurt, tam 20 ay hapis cezasına mahkum oldu.

Enginyurt, yurdışından Türkiye’ye dönüşünde havaalanında yakalanarak gözaltına alındı.

Kalecik Cezaevi’ne konulan Enginyurt, sonradan pişman olduğu bir hareketin cezasını, belki de ömür boyu çekmeye devam edecek.

Peki Enginyurt, bu saldırıyı kendi iradesi ile mi gerçekleştirdi?
Onu bu suça teşvik eden birileri yok muydu?

* * *

Sadi Somuncuoğlu’nun Cumhurbaşkanlığı adaylığını engellemeye yönelik saldırıda başrol oynayan dönemin MHP Genel Başkan Yardımcısı şefkat üetin, aynen şöyle diyordu:

_- “Töreyi çiğneyen kişinin MHP üniformasını taşıma hakkı yoktur. üniformasını soyunacaktır. Hem MHP’den hem de hükümetten derhal istifa etmesini bekliyoruz.”_ 

üetin, Enginyurt’a bir ceza verilip verilmeyeceğine ilişkin bir soruya ise şu karşılığı veriyordu:

_- “Niçin ceza verilecek? Cemal arkadaşımız, ülkücü tavrını koymuştur.”_ 

Ne kadar *‘isabetli’* kararlar verdiği A. Necdet Sezer’den sonra Abdullah Gül’ün önünü açmasıyla belli olan Dr. Devlet Bahçeli ise 2 Mayıs 2000 tarihinde aynen şu ifadeleri kullanıyordu:

_- “Uzlaşma ve hoşgörüyü bir siyaset yöntemi olarak hakim kılma mücadelemizle çelişen davranışları, hangi gerekçelere dayanırsa dayansın tasvip etmek mümkün değildir.”_ 

Somuncuoğlu, aradan çok geçmeden Dr. Devlet Bahçeli’nin ısrarı üzerine 8 Mayıs 2000 tarihinde bakanlıktan azledildi.

* * *

Sadi Somuncuoğlu, mahkemeye sunduğu yazılı ifadede, olayın arka planına ışık tutabilecek çok önemli bir ayrıntıya şöyle işaret ediyordu:

_- “Meclis’te milletvekilleri ile durum değerlendirmesi yaparken yanıma gelen Cemal Enginyurt, kendi üslubuna uygun şekilde ve bütün kulis salonunda duyulacak bir ses tonuyla, ‘şimdi Genel Başkan ile görüşmeden geliyorum. Her partiden aday olacak ama MHP’den olmayacakmış. Kafam bozuldu. Aday ol ağabey desteklemezsem şerefsizim’ dedi ve oradan ayrıldı._ 

_Ancak, adaylık başvurusu için TBMM Başkanlığı’na giderken aynı Enginyurt’un adeta naralar atarak, makam aracımı yumrukladığını ve tekmelediğini gördüm.”_ 

Ve şu ilaveyi yapıyordu:

_- “ünceden planlanan, kaba kuvvetin ve tedhişin adına ’töre’ diyenlerin sebep oldukları bu komplo ve çirkin saldırı, şahsımdan önce partime yöneliktir. Bu provokasyonun, parti boyutunu aşan yönlerinin de olabileceği düşünülmelidir. Devlet Bahçeli ve şefkat üetin’in olaylarla ilgili talimat verip vermedikleri sorulmalıdır.”_ 

* * *

*‘Lider-Teşkilat-Doktrin’* felsefesini yanlış yorumlayan Cemal Enginyurt, şimdi cezaevinde.

Peki onu Cumhurbaşkanlığı seçimiyle ilgili kapalı kapılar arkasında yaptıkları *‘karanlık pazarlıklara’* kurban eden *‘ilahlar’* nerede?

*“Bu adamı durdurun”* diye işaret buyurduğu iddia edilen* ‘Bilge’* zatların ve kızaktaki yol arkadaşlarının hiç mi kabahati olmadı?

TCK’nın temel unsurlarından biri olan *‘azmettiricilik’* müessesi, sadece sıradan vatandaşlar için mi geçerlidir?

...

----------


## bozok

*Tuhaf muhalif!*


Devlet Bahçeli, özellikle son zamanlarda iktidara karşı son derece sert muhalefet yapıyor. Veya öyle görünüyor. Acaba öyle mi? 

İnsan Hakları Komisyonu üyesi CHP İzmir Milletvekili* Ahmet Ersin* anlatıyor:

“Bizim komisyonumuzun yasasına göre başkanlık divanı üyelikleri partilerin oy oranına göre dağıtılır. Buna göre başkan ile bir başkan vekilinin AKP’den, diğer başkan vekilinin bizden, katip üyeliğinin MHP’den olması gerekir. Ama* MHP, iki dönemdir AKP ile kapalı kapılar arkasında anlaşıyor...* Onların oy desteğiyle bizim hakkımız olan başkan vekilliğimizi gasp ediyor. üarşamba günü yenilenen seçimde de aynı şeyi yapınca dayanamadım... Sizin muhalefetiniz sanaldır, fasafisodur, diyerek toplantıyı terk ettim. Ha, hemen söyleyelim; komisyonumuzdaki *AKP - MHP işbirliği sadece seçimlerimizle sınırlı değil. Gündemimize gelen bütün konularda AKP’liler ne yönde oy kullanırsa MHP’liler de aynı yönde oy kullanıyor...”*



*16.10.2009 / M. AşIK / MİLLİYET*

----------


## bozok

*MHP toplantısında olay çıktı*


 

*Milliyetçi Hareket Partisi (MHP) Genel Başkanlığı'na adaylığını açıklayan Hakkı şafak Ses'in İzmir'deki bölge toplantısında arbede yaşandı.*


üalışmaları ve hedeflerini anlatmak üzere Balçova Termal Tesisleri'nde basın toplantısı düzenleyen Ses'in üzerine, bir grup MHP'li yürüdü. Ses'in inmek zorunda kaldığı kürsü, öfkeli kalabalık tarafından kırıldı. Salondaki kalabalık ise Hakkı şafak Ses'i protesto eden gruba sert tepki gösterdi. üevik Kuvvet'in önceden güvenlik tedbiri alması, olayların büyümesini engelledi. 



*22.10.2009 / İnternetajans*

----------


## bozok

*Sonsuza kadar başkan kal Bahçeli...* 


*Yavuz Selim DEMİRAğ* 
*[email protected]* 
*Yazı Tarihi: 03/11/2009* 





Elektronik postam ağzına kadar dolmuş. Rahatsızlığımdan dolayı cevap veremediğim telefonlara mesaj yağmış. Sadece Türkiye’nin dört bir yanından değil, dünyanın çeşitli ülkelerinde yaşayan Türk milliyetçileri de,* “Türkiye’nin umudu olması gereken MHP’den ülkücülerin umudunu kesmemesi için”* çabalıyor, kafa yoruyor. 8 Kasım’da yapılacak olan kongrede nelerin değişeceğine dair umut ve endişelerini bildiriyorlar. Bu satırların okuyucularının bu sütunun sahibinin siyasi tavrını bildiği halde ısrarla arayışa girmesi duygulandırıyor beni. Onların umudu, benim iflah olmaz muhalifliğimi depreştiriyor, gönül sızımı, kalp ağrımı acıtıyor, onların umudu umutlandırıyor kısacası. Ne kadar uzak kalmak istesen yaklaştırıyor. 

Bahçeli imzasıyla il, ilçe ve beldelere gönderilen *“10 Emir”* i sormuşlar... 

Islak imzalı yönergeyi ilettiler... Defalarca okudum. Aklımın aldığını söylemem çok zor. Kandil’den dönüş gösterisinden sonra oluşan doğal tepkiye* “Yasak”* konduğunu tespit ettim. 

Yani,* “Gösterilere, tepkilere sakın katılmayın, şehit ve gazi ailelerinden uzak durun”* mealini çözdüm. 

*“Partimize doğrudan nüfuz edemeyen odakların, eski ülkücü veya eski ülkücü sıfatı ile bilinen şahısların üzerinden makale, toplantı, söyleşi gibi faaliyetlere karşı uyanık olunacak...”* diye devam eden emri garipsedim. Bunu kaleme alanlar bilmiyorsa, altında ıslak imzası bulunan Bahçeli, *“ülkücünün eskisi yenisi olmadığını”* bilmez mi diye iç geçirdim. 

*“Eski ülkücü, eski MHP’li”* bu deyim malum basının yıllarca kasıtlı olarak kullandığı sözcük değil miydi? Kişi ya ülkücüdür ya değildir. Ya MHP’lidir ya da değildir. *“Eskisi yenisi olur mu !”* diye kükreyen Türkeş’i düşündüm. Onun şahsıyla beraber benim bedenim incidi... 

8 Kasım kongresinin gündemini okudum.* “Tüzük ve program değişikliği”* maddesi dikkatimi çekti. Değişecek olan tüzük ve programın ne olduğunu, oylayacak delege de bilmiyor. Partinin il ve ilçe başkanları hatta Genel Merkez yöneticilerinin de tamamının bilmediğini tespit ettim. Birazcık karıştırınca *“MHP’de genel başkan 5 defa üst üste seçilemez”* maddesinin değiştirilerek Bahçeli’nin koltuğunu koruma gayretini öğrendim. Doğrusu üzülmekle kalmayıp Türkeş’in sağlığında koyduğu maddeyi değiştirmek, ölünceye kadar genel başkan kalmak gibi bir yolu yakıştıramadım. 

Kurultay için reklam panolarına asılan afişlerdeki* “Sonsuza kadar var ol Türkiye”* sloganının *“Sonsuza kadar genel başkan kal Bahçeli”* anlamına geldiğini kavradım. 

Aklıma başka şeyler de geldi. Hazır tüzük ve program değişikliği yapılırken,* “üç hilalli bayrağın günümüz koşullarına uymadığı, komünizm de yıkıldığından dolayısıyla amblemin orak - çekiç olarak değişimi”* teklif edilse delege ne der diye de düşündüm. *“Bu kadar da değil!”* gürültüsünü hissetmedim doğrusu. *“Sayın Genel Başkan’ın bir bildiği vardır”* mırıldanmaları geçti gitti. Program ve tüzük değişimi için görüşü alınmayan delegeye böylesi bir dayatma yapılır mı? 

Yapılamayacağını kimse garanti edemediğine göre, parti yönetecek kişilerle ilgili teklif alınmadığına, delegenin çarşaf listeyle tercihini hür iradesiyle belirlemesini de kimseler garanti edemiyor.* “Al listeyi at sandığa...”* Bahçeli demokrasisi bu işte... 

üok gerilere gitmeyin. 2003 kongresinde delegeden alınan 960 imza ile aday gösterilen Bahçeli, topu topu 360 oy alabilmişti. 

2006’da tek başına girdiği kongrede 1200 delegenin sadece 650’si oy kullandı. MYK listesinde çiziklerin anlamı bile yoktu. Yani delege oy bile kullanmayarak tek adaylı kongreyi, tek listeli MYK’yı protesto etti ama duyan kim? 

8 Kasım’da kongre var. Delege* “Ya bu zihniyeti değiştirerek gönül verdiği partisini kurtaracak, ya da millet sandıkta 3 Kasım’da verdiği dersi tekrarlayacak.”* 

Bu sosyopsikolojik tespite katılanlar olduğu gibi katılmayanlar da olacaktır. Ama sadece MHP’de değil Türk siyasetinde ciddi ve köklü bir değişimin şart olduğunu da kimse inkar edemiyor.


...

----------


## bozok

*Devlet Bahçeli’ye ‘istifa et’ çağrısı*

 

*Bahçeli istifaya çağrıldı*
MHP Kurucular Kurulu temsilcileri, parti içi demokrasiyi ortadan kaldırdığı ve MHP’yi Türkeş’in emaneti kuruluş felsefesinin dışına çıkardığı gerekçesiyle Devlet Bahçeli’nin istifasını istedi

MHP’nin 8 Kasım’daki kongresi yaklaşırken MHP Kurucular Kurulu temsilcileri Kemal İnandı, Faruk Evirgen, Naci Meriç ve Hüseyin ünlüel yaptıkları yazılı açıklamada parti içi demokrasinin ortadan kaldırıldığını, Alparslan Türkeş’in ve kurucu arkadaşlarının MHP Kuruluş felsefesinin dışına çıkıldığını, Devlet Bahçeli’ye muhalif oldukları için bu partiyi kuranlar olmalarına rağmen hain ilan edildiklerini kınamak üzere ve Bahçeli’nin adaylığına karşı duruşlarını açıklamak için bugün Ankara’da bir basın toplantısı düzenleyeceklerini açıkladı. “Hiç kimse kurucusu bizler olan MHP’ye sonradan gelip Türk-İslam ülküsünü birbirinden koparan bir işgali sürdüremez” denilen açıklamada şunlar kaydedildi: 

*Kongreyi bekliyoruz*
“Kurucular olarak bizler bu partiyi Başbuğ Alparslan Türkeş cezaevindeyken dönemin tüm ağır şartları ve risklerini üzerimize alarak çoluk çocuğumuzun nafakasından kısarak ve keserek milletimizin refaha ulaşması ve ülkümüzün devamını yaşatmak amacı ile kurduk. Gelinen noktada ne yazık ki, kurucularına karşı bile vefa ve hoşgörü gösteremeyen 12 yıllık bir Bahçeli yönetimi adeta Türk-İslam ülküsü üzerinde bir işgal ve bir kara bulut olmuştur. Davamız daha fazla irtifa kaybeden bu partiyi kuran biz kurucular heyeti aziz davamızın biricik temsilcisi partimiz ve onun sembolü olan 3 Hilalimize sahip çıktığımızı, doğusundan batısına tüm vatandaşlarımıza ve ülküdaşlarımıza duyurmayı görev biliyor ve bu kongrede tüm ülküdaşlarımızı partimize ve davamıza sahip çıkmak üzere ve değişimi sağlayarak Bahçeli işgalini yıkmak ve milletimizin kaderini iktidar için değiştirmek üzere 8 Kasım’da Kongreye bekliyoruz.” Bilindiği gibi MHP 8 Kasım’da kongreye gidiyor. Kongrede genel başkan seçimleri yapılacak.




04/11/2009 / YENİüAğ GZT.

----------


## bozok

*MHP Kurultayı* 


*Sami YAVRUCUK* 
*yenicaggazetesi.com.tr* 
*Yazı Tarihi: 05/11/2009* 




Türk Milliyetçi Düşünceyi siyasi platformda kırk yıldır temsil eden Milliyetçi Hareket Partimizin 9. Olağan Kurultayı, Pazar günü Ankara’da yapılacak. Bugüne kadar siyasi kuruluşumuza hizmet eden bütün ülküdaşlarımıza candan teşekkür eder, uçmağa varanlara rahmet, yaşayanlara da sağlıklı ömürler dilerim.

Rahmetli Alparslan Türkeş *“Türk Milliyetçi Düşüncesini”* dernekçilikten siyasi hayatımıza taşıma becerisini gösteren yetişkin bir insan, bir siyasi lider ve düşünür, bir devlet adamıdır. İdeolojik bir görüşü siyasi hayata taşımak ve yurt bütünlüğünde teşkilatlandırmak her yiğidin harcı değildir. Bütün yurdumuzda teşkilatlanan ve yarım asıra yakın siyasi faaliyete devam eden Milliyetçi Hareket O’nun eseridir. Türkeş, her zorluğu yenmesini bilmiş, 6 yıl 5 ay hapis ve sürgün hayatı yaşayarak en büyük çile çeken lider olmuştur. ümrünü inandığı davaya adayan, Türk Milliyetçilerinin siyasi lideri, 12 yıl önce 4 Nisan günü uçmağa vardı. Yeri doldurulamayacak Başbuğ Alpaslan Türkeş’in vefatından sonraki Milliyetçi Hareketin kongrelerinde, hazırlıksız olduğumuzdan çetin ve zor günler yaşadık. Neticede namzet arkadaşlar kendi aralarında anlaşarak Devlet Bahçeli’yi uygun görmüşler ve büyük kongreden üç gün önce, İstanbul Florya’daki TBMM tesislerinde rahmetli Necati Uslu kardeşimizin tertiplediği benim de davetli olduğum on kişilik yemekli toplantıda beraberliğimiz olmuştur.

Ancak Genel Başkanımız olan Devlet Bahçeli’nin makama oturduktan sonraki tutum ve davranışları bizleri tatmin etmemiştir. Türk Milliyetçilerini siyasi platformda temsil eden siyasi kuruluşumuzdan beklentilerimiz hedefine ulaşmamış, bu oluşumdan hiçbir karşılık beklemeyen bizleri de rahatsız etmiştir. Zaman zaman gördüğümüz aksaklıkları usuller içinde kendilerine ulaştırmayı ve tekliflerimizi de sunmayı denemişsek de, neticenin değişmesini sağlayamadık. Hükümet ortağı olduğumuz dönemde kendisi ile makamında bir buçuk saat süreli özel görüşme yapmış ve belirli konulardaki şahsi görüşlerimi, uygulamalarda gördüğümüz yanlışlıkları tekliflerimle beraber sunmuştum. üzel kalemin yapısından, Genel Sekreterliğin, AR-GE’nin, ülkü Ocaklarının durumuna kadar teklif ve beklentilerimizi birlikte sunmuştum. üzellikle, parti yönetimi ile Milliyetçi gönüllü kuruluşlar arasındaki anlaşmazlıklardan, gazete ve televizyon konularındaki yardımlardan bahsetmiştim. Görüşmelerimizde kendisinin olumlu bulduğu birçok konuda hiçbir teklifimin yerine getirildiğini ve uygulandığını bugüne kadar görmedim. Kendileri bütün davranışları ile ölçülü hareket eden ve güzel bir yapıya sahip, ağırbaşlı, uyumlu insanımızdır. Ancak mensubu olduğu siyasi platformun insanlarını memnun edememiştir. Hatta onları isyan ettirmiştir. ülkücü yapımızı ömür boyu içine sindiremeyecek olan Ecevit ailesi’nin* “Eli kanlı katillerle biraraya gelip, hükümet olmayı pek fazla içime sindiremiyorum”* diyen terbiyesizliği içine sindirmiş, kendisinin yerine görevini TBMM kürsüsünde hepimiz adına yapan ülkücü kardeşimiz Ali Güngör’ü Partimizden ihraç etmiş, Devlet Bakanımız Sadi Somuncuoğlu’na TBMM çatısı altında seviyesiz temsilcilerimiz tarafından yapılan saldırılar, Genel Başkan adaylarımız Ramiz Ongun ve Prof. ümit üzdağ’a uygunsuz davranışlarda bulunanları görmezden gelerek ağırbaşlı bütün Türk Milliyetçilerini fazlası ile üzmüştür. Başbakan yardımcısı olarak Hükümet’in yanlışlıklarına iştirak etmiştir. üin Halk Cumhuriyeti Cumhurbaşkanı’na* “şeref Madalyası”* vermiştir. Türkeş tarafından başlatılan *“Türk Devlet ve Toplulukları Dostluk, Kardeşlik ve İşbirliği Kurultayları”* na, Türk Ocakları Genel Başkanlığınca her yıl tertiplenen *“Türk Gençlik Kurultayları”* na, Türk Dünyası Araştırmaları Vakfı’nın her yıl tertiplediği *“Türk Dünyası üocuk şöleni”* ne sırt çevirmiştir.

Bölücübaşı A. ücalan’ın cezasının infazını becerememiştir. IMF ve AB uyum yasalarına tabi olarak, milliyetçi iradenin dışına düşmüştür. Gençlik teşkilatımızı sahipsiz bırakmış, AR-GE merkezimizi kısırlaştırmıştır. Parti dışı milliyetçi potansiyellerden faydalanmayı aklından bile geçirmemiş, Milliyetçi kuruluşların faaliyetlerine sırtını çevirmiştir ve küskünlükler yaratmıştır. Türk Dünyası ile ilgili bağlarımızı artırmak için hiçbir faaliyeti desteklememiştir. 18 yıldır Tekir Yaylasında tertiplenen *“Erciyes Zafer Kurultayı”* mızı engellemiştir.

3 Kasım 2002 seçimlerindeki beklenmeyen netice karşısında MHP Genel Başkanımız Devlet Bahçeli, yanlışlıkların tamamını üslenmiş ve görevinden ayrıldığını açıklamıştır. Fakat yedi yıldır sözünü yerine getirmeyerek Milliyetçi Hareketi, hareketsizleştirmiştir.

*Tanrı Türk’ü Korusun.*

...

----------


## bozok

*Devlet Bahçeli tüzük değişikliğine gidiyor*

 

*Haber: ünsel üNAL*

MHP Genel Başkanı Devlet Bahçeli, partisinin 8 Kasım Pazar günü gerçekleştirilecek kongresinde, yeni bir parti programı ve tüzüğünün ele alınarak karara bağlanacağını bildirdi. Bahçeli, partisinin *“9. Olağan Büyük Kurultayı"* na ilişkin yazılı bir açıklama yapü. Açıklamasında* “demokratik yarış ve sürecin bundan öncekiler gibi partinin çizgisine ve ahlakına, partililerin vakarına uygun olarak sonuçlanacağını"* ifade eden Bahçeli, şunları kaydetti:

*Milliyetçi irade tecelli edecek*
_“Kurultayla kırk yıldır siyasetimizi bugünlere taşıyan milliyetçi-ülkücü irade yine tecelli edecek, partimizi yarınlara taşıyacak yönetim kadrolarının seçiminde belirleyici olacaktır. Bilindiği gibi dünyamızdaki gelişmelerle birlikte, Türkiye’mizde de değişimler gerçekleşmekte, siyasetin sonsuz olan ilgi alanına her geçen gün yeni sorun ve çözüm sahaları dahil olmaktadır. İnsanın bulunduğu her olgunun ve içinde insanın olduğu her ortamın yeniden yorumlanması, ortaya çıkan yeni ihtiyaç, yöntem ve teşkilatların karşılanması siyasetin gereği ve mecburiyetidir._


*Müstesna mevkii korunacak*
Bahçeli, açıklamasında şöyle devam etti: 

*”**Dünyanın değişim hızına bağlı olarak, ülkemiz de olumlu veya olumsuz değişimler yaşanmış, milletimizin sorun veya çözüm sahalarına yenileri ilave olmuş, bu gelişmelerden insanımızın fikri, sosyal ve kültürel profili etkilenmiştir. Türk milliyetçiliği fikrini bir siyaset projesi olarak toplumumuzun önüne koyan Milliyetçi Hareket Partisi’nin kırk yıllık çizgisi bellidir ve asla kırılmadan bugünlere kadar gelmiştir. Tarihi bir siyasal birikim ile bu müstesna mevkii mutlaka korunacak, her yeni günün tecrübesi bu köklü hareketin daha ileriye doğru yol almasında ilave desteğin ve tecrübenin biriktirilmesine katkıda bulunacaktır.”* 

Geçmişte asırlara ancak sığan olumlu veya olumsuz bütün gelişme ve değişimlerin hızının bugün yıllarla ölçülecek sürate ulaştığını anlatan Bahçeli, şunları kaydetti: 

*“Halen yürürlükte olan Milliyetçi Hareket Partisi Programı ile Milliyetçi Hareket Partisi Tüzüğü 5 Kasım 2000 tarihli 6. Büyük Kongremizde alman kararla hazırlanmış ve on yıldır fikri ve idari ilerleyişimize başarıyla rehberlik etmiştir. Ancak Milliyetçi Hareket Partisinin Türkiye’miz için planladıklarımızı esas alan temel resmi dokümanı olan parti programı ile partimizin kurumsal ve siyasi işleyişi ile idari, hukuki ilke ve esaslarını belirleyen parti tüzüğünün çağın gereğine uygun olarak değiştirilme zamanı gelmiştir.”*

*Dönüm noktası olacak*
MHP Genel Başkanı Bahçeli, açıklamasını şöyle tamamladı: 

_“Toplanacak 9. Olağan Büyük Kongre kararları ile birlikte 2000 yılında oluşturulan parti programı ve yine aynı yıl kabul edilen parti tüzüğü ile bu tüzüğe atıfta bulunulan önceki tüzük değişiklikleri bütünüyle yürürlükten kaldırılacaktır. 9 Olağan Kongre ile Türkiye Cumhuriyeti’nin sonsuza kadar var olmasını hedefleyen, Türk milletinin refah, huzur, esenlik ve bekasını ülkü edinmiş, milli gelecek vizyonuyla dünyayı ve Türkiye’yi başkent Ankara’dan okuyan, artık Türkiye’yi tek başına yönetmeye talip ve hazır olan bir siyasal hareketin, kırk yıllık mazisindeki vizyon, ilke ve çizgisini koruyarak oluşturacağı parti programı ile, bu anlayışı siyasal yapı içinde taşıyacak yeni bir parti tüzüğü de ele alınacak ve karara varılacaktır.”_

Kongrede 1225 delege oy kullanacak
MHP’de 8 Kasım Pazar günü gerçekleştirilecek 9. Olağan Kongre’de, 1225 delege, Genel Başkanın yanı sıra Merkez Yönetim Kurulu (MYK) ve Merkez Disiplin Kurulu (MDK) üyelerini belirlemek üzere oy kullanacak. Kongre, Atatürk Spor Salonu’nda saat 10.00’da başlayacak. Yoklama ve açılış, divan başkanlığı seçimi, saygı duruşu ve istiklal Marşı'nın okunmasının ardından Genel Başkan Devlet Bahçeli’nin açılış konuşmasını yapacak.

*Tüzük de oylanacak*
Konuşmanın ardından parti tüzük ve programında yapılacak değişikliklere ilişkin komisyonlar kurulacak. Komisyonların çalışması sürerken başkanlık divanı ve MYK faaliyet raporu ile mali rapor okunarak ibraya sunulacak. Tüzük ve parti programı değişiklikleri için kurulacak komisyonların raporlarının görüşülerek oylanmasının ardından siyasi konuşmalar yapılacak ve seçimlere geçilecek. Kongrede, Devlet Bahçeli yeniden aday olacak. Türkiye Tohumcular Birliği Genel Başkanı Hakkı şafak Ses ile iş adamı Ahmet Reyiz Yılmaz da daha önce aday olacaklarını duyurmuştu.


MHP kurucularından Bahçeli’ye karşı aday
MHP Kurucular Kurulu temsilcileri Pazar günü yapılacak olan Olağan Kongre’de Devlet Bahçeli’ye karşı aday çıkartacaklarını açıkladı. Bahçeli’nin başkanlığı döneminde partinin bugünkü duruma düştüğünün altını çizen MHP Kurucular Kurulu temsilcileri, ülkücü kadronun yetişmiş ve önemli görevlerde bulunmuş insanlarının dışlandığını söyledi. Kurucular Kuru-lu’nun 18 üyesi adına Ankara Svviss Otel’de bir araya gelen Kemal inandı, i. Faruk Evirgen, Naci Meriç, Hüseyin ünlüer, ortak bir basın toplantısı düzenlediler.

*Türkeş'in kemiklerini sızlattılar*
Temsilciler, MHP Kurucular Kurulu olarak davadan kesinlikle vazgeçmediklerini ve kongreden önce adaylarını açıklayacaklarını kaydetti. Toplantıda söz alan Kurucular Kurulu üyelerinden Kemal inandı, *“Biz bu partiye yıllarımızı verdik ancak bugünkü MHP yönetimi Kurucular Kurulu’na bir oda bile vermediler. Genel Merkezin emir ve talimatlarına uymayanlar partiden dışlanmıştır. MHP yönetimi Alparslan Türkeş'in kemiklerini sızlatmıştır”* dedi.

*Teşkilatlar kapatılmıştır*
MHP Kurucular Kurulu’nun mevcut parti yönetimine ilişkin tespitleri şöyle; Sayın Devlet Bahçeli ve yönetiminin hüküm sürdüğü 12 yıl boyunca en çok ihtiyaç duyulan zamanda teşkilatlar kapatılarak Doğu’da ve Güneydoğu’da siyasal çekilme yapılmıştır. n 12 yıl boyunca parti içi demokrasiye müsaade edilmemiştir, her türlü karşı fikir hain ilan edilmiştir ve bunun neticesi olarak da tabanla parti yönetimi bütünleşememiştir. n Devlet Bahçeli 12 yıllık icraatları neticesinde güvenilir bir lider olamamıştır.



06/11/2009 / YENİüAğ GZT.

----------


## bozok

*MHP'de ipler gerildi!* 


*6.11.2009 / ANKA / VATAN GZT.*
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


MHP İl başkanları yaptıkları açıklama ile Genel Başkan Devlet Bahçeli’ye destek verdi. 

Açıklamalarda isim verilmeden, bugün adaylığını açıklayan Ahmet Reyiz Yılmaz’ın kurultay salonuna sokulmayacağı mesajı verildi. MHP 8 Kasım Pazar günü yapılacak 9’ncu olağan büyük kurultayına hazırlanırken, bazı il başkanları da yaptıkları yazılı açıklamada ile MHP Genel Başkanı Devlet Bahçeli’ye destek verdiler. İl başkanlarının açıklamaları şöyle: 

*Ankara İl Başkanı ümer Demirel:* 

MHP 9.Olağan Kurultayı öncesinde bazı piyonlar şölenimize ve toyumuza gölge düşürmek istemektedirler. Bilinmesini isteriz ki bu şahısların arkasındaki güçler 40 yıllık parti tecrübemizin ve geleneklerimizin karşısında herhangi bir önem arz etmez. Türkiye’miz üzerinde melun emelleri olan bazı çevreler, çeşitli kişilere ciro ettikleri görevlerle MHP’nin iktidar yolculuğunu baltalayamayacaklardır. Sanal adayların yaptıkları hesap ülkücü iradeye çarpacak ve yerlerde sürünecektir.

*-DEVLETE DEVLET BEY YAKIşIR-*

*İstanbul İl Başkanı İhsan Barutçu:* Kurultay arefesinde kirli oyunların sahnesinde yer alma çabasında bazı acemi figüran ya da figüranların oryantal yaklaşımları öfkelerimizi kabartmaktadır. Küresel çeteler ve kopillerine tarihsel mücadelede milletimizden yedikleri sille ve tokatları hatırlamalarını salık veririz. Tarihi hafıza zaafı olanlara ise, Türk ülkücüleri olarak hafızalarını tazeleyecek kararlılıkta ve güçte bulunduğumuzu hatırlatırız. üünkü kurultayımız kutsalımız ve mahremiyetimizdir. Türk milliyetçileri 9.Kurultayını ‘Tek Başına İktidar’ olma işaret fişeğinin atılacağı tarihi bir gün olarak görmektedir. Bu tarihi günü gölgelemek isteyen gökkuşağı koalisyonu ve onun piyonları Türk milletinin onur kalesi MHP’nin* ‘süphan göğsüne*’ çarpıp tuz buz olacaklarıdır. Devlet’e Bey, Bey’e de Devlet yakışır. 


*İzmir İl Başkanı Müsavat Dervişoğlu:* 

Yenilgiden bıkmayan şer güçler, her kurultay öncesinde farklı aktörler kullanarak MHP’nin iktidar yolculuğuna sekte vurmaya uğraşmaktadırlar. Yapmaya çalıştıkları liderlik müessesini aşındırarak milletin felsefesiz bırakılmasını temin etmek amacına matuftur. MHP liderliği Türk Dünyasına önderlik edecek makamın adıdır. Her önüne gelenin bu makama talip olmaya kalkışması tarafımızdan makul karşılanamaz. Hakareti sanat yaparak camiamızı tahrik edenleri zamanında uyarmıştık. şimdi öfkemiz sel olmuştur. Akılları varsa kongre salonuna gelmek yerine, beslendikleri yere gidip onların gölgesine sığınsınlar. Kararımız kesindir. Bizimle aynı havayı teneffüs etme hakkı bulunmayanları kongre salonuna almayacağız.



*-KARAKTERLERİ TARTIşILANLARIN KURULTAYDA İşİ YOK-*


*Adana İl Başkanı Ahmet Erdoğan:* 

Niyet ve ehliyetleri tartışılan şahısların heyecan ve misyonumuza zarar vermesi muhtemel girişimleri kongre salonunun kapısında tarafımızdan bizzat engellenecektir. Bu konuda huzuru temin etmekle görevli sayılan kişi ve kurumları da sorumluluklarını yerine getirmeye davet ediyoruz. MHP kurultayına uzatılan ellerin nasıl çaresiz kaldığına herkes şahitlik edecektir.Malatya İl Başkanı ümer Ekici: Milliyetçi Harekette hiçbir geçmişi olmayan kişilerin genel başkanlığa aday olmaya kalkışmaları tarafımızdan yadırganmaktadır. Bunların arkasındaki güçleri ve hangi hesaplarla hareket ettiklerini çok iyi biliyoruz. Bırakın ülkücülüklerini, karakterlerini dahi tartıştığımız bu insanların MHP kurultayında yerleri yoktur. Arkasında 20 delege desteği bile bulunmayan, internet sitelerinde hareketimizin kutsallarına hakaret eden, beyanatlarıyla camiamızı rencide etmekle kalmayıp aynı zamanda da tahrik eden aday müsveddelerinin durumları gözden geçirmelerini temenni eder, yaptıkları yanlıştan dönmelerini dilerim. Kurultaya düşürülmesi planlanan gölgenin ortaya bir hesap çıkarması kaçınılmazdır. Bu hesabı kimsenin yanına bırakmayacağımız iyi bilinmelidir.


*-BAHüELİ'NİN YOLU YOLUMUZ-*

*Hatay İl Başkanı:* 

Bir yandan MHP genel başkanlığına aday olacaksın öte yandan onun değişmez lideri olan ve tüm hayatını, varlığını milletine ve devletine adayan sayın Devlet Bahçeli’ye onursuzca saldıracaksın. Bizim için MHP neyse Devlet Bahçeli’de odur. İkisine de aynı mukaddesat peresinden bakarız. Bir çok oluşumu deneyip, netice alamayınca MHP genel başkanlığına aday olarak şöhret yapma sevdasına kapılan siyasi figüranlar kongremizi kirletemez.Erzurum İl Başkanı Zekai Kaya: MHP 9.Olağan Kurultayında iktidar yürüyüşümüzü Türk milleti bir daha görecektir. Bu emin adımlarla sürdürdüğümüz yürüyüşümüz bazı çevreleri rahatsız etmektedir. üzellikle AKP’nin değirmenine su taşıyan ne olduğu belli olmayan zevatın hadlerini aşarak sözde genel başkan adayı olduklarını deklare etmeleri kafalarda soru işareti bırakmaktadır. Ama Türk Milliyetçileri bu oyunların farkındadır ve asla ne olduğu belirsiz beslemelere fırsat vermeyecektir. Bu anlamda liderimiz Devlet Bahçeli’nin yolu yolumuz, sözü sözümüzdür.

...

----------


## bozok

*BAHüELİ İSTANBUL TEşKİLATINI NASIL TEHDİT ETTİ?*
**
 

MHP çok gergin. Kasım başında kongre toplanıyor.

MHP’deki gerginliğin doruğa çıktığı il ise İstanbul oldu. İstanbul’da Pazar günü kongre var.

MHP lideri Devlet Bahçeli çarşamba günü İstanbul ilçelerinin başkanlarını acil çağrıyla Ankara’da topladı. Parti genel merkezinde yapılan toplantıya 39 ilçe başkanından 37’si katıldı. İkisi mazeret bildirdi.

Bahçeli toplantıda İstanbul adayını açıkladı. *“Mevcut başkan İhsan Barutçu’yu destekleyeceksiniz”* talimatını verdi. 

Oysa…

ünemli sayıda ilçe başkanının Barutçu’yu değil rakip aday Mehmet Bülent Karataş’ı destekledikleri biliniyordu. üzellikle büyük 16 ilçe açıkça Karataş’ın arkasındaydı. 

Bahçeli buna da çare buldu. İlçe başkanlarının gözlerinin içine bakarak *“Karataş’ın başkan olması halinde ilçe yönetimlerinin tamamını feshederim”* açıklamasında bulundu. 

Odatv’nin bu haberi yayınladığı saatlerde MHP İstanbul başkanları boynu bükük dönüş yolundaydı. 

Mehmet Bülent Karataş’ın adaylıkta ısrar edip etmeyeceği ise Perşembe günü belli olacak. Nihayetinde Karataş artık veto yemiş bir aday adayı.

Bunun adı da vetolu demokrasi oluyor. 



*Odatv.com* 
14 Ekim 2009

----------


## bozok

*Devlet Bey ne demek istedi?* 


*Hasan DEMİR* 
*[email protected]* 
*Yazı Tarihi: 15/11/2009* 





Aslında Sayın Arslan Bulut her şeyi dün söyledi ama tekrarında hatta defalarca tekrarında fayda var. Evet, açılım oturumunda söylenmeden söylenen o sözü Devlet Bey’in AKP’ye dönerek, *“TBMM’deki sandalye sayınız yeterlidir. Açılım ortağınızla (DTP’yi kastediyor) el ele verin, bölünme yasalarını çıkartabiliyorsanız çıkartın”* cümlesinde arayalım, çünkü o, orada!

Gerçi oturuma, Başbakanın tahrik eden üslubu ve televizyonlarının başında olup bitenleri merakla izleyenlerin de kanını donduran, *“Mevcut politikalarını sürdürebilmek için şehitler gelsin düşüncesinde olanlar var”* sözleri ile muhalefeti eleştirmesi damgasını vurdu. Buna itirazımız yok. Zaten bu sözler üzerine CHP salonu terk etti, Devlet Bey’in ilk tepkisi, *“Ayıp oluyor”* şeklinde idi, konu ile ilgili bir soru üzerine de,* “Başbakan gittikçe kendini dağıtıyor”* oldu.

Ama ne o, ne bu, oturum acı bir meyve ise onun çekirdeği Sayın Bahçeli’nin,* “Açılım ortağınızla el ele verin, bölünme yasalarını çıkartabiliyorsanız çıkartın”* sözleri idi. Kim başka hikmetler yüklerse yüklesin bu *“tavsiye”* nin anlamı, *“Ne haliniz varsa görün”*den başka bir şey değildir. Biz benzer bir filmi MHP iktidar ortağı iken de görmüştük, şahsen ben o günlerde, bütün samimiyetimle bu işlerde bir* “hikmet”* aramıştım. Yaşanan süreç* “umduğumun”* değil* “korktuğumun”* zaferi ile noktalandı, yanılan ben oldum.

Bu saatten sonra AKP ve DTP rahatlamıştır herhalde. Açılım dedikleri çözme sürecinin önünde *en büyük engel olarak gördükleri MHP, bağırırım, çağırırım, sözcülere saldırır, kürsüyü kuşatırım ama işte o kadar,* demiştir. Belki birileri daha ne yapacaktı, elinde sihirli değnek mi var diyebilir. Bilmiyoruz, yapacak pek çok şey olmalı. Mesela son kurultay öncesi Devlet Bey değil miydi,* “Bundan böyle hiçbir AKP kongresi güven içinde yapılamayacaktır”* diyen? Bu sözler niçin söylendi? Anlayanlar anladı, denilmek isteniyordu ki, muhalif adaylar salona girer, yarışa katılırlarsa faturasını size keseriz, biz bu girişi engelleyeceğiz, siz de seyredeceksiniz, seyretmezseniz çıkacak olayların müsebbibi olarak sizi gösteririz, bu da yetmez, AKP kurultay ve kongrelerini güven içinde yapamazsınız, haberiniz olsun. AKP bu mesajı aldı, diğer adaylar salona girselerdi sonuç farklı mı olurdu? Hayır, ama mesele o değil. Aynı MHP yerden yere vurduğu açılım için, *“Bizden destek beklemeyin, açılım için meclis çoğunluğunuz var” diyor, orada kalıyor,* Kurultayın istediği gibi olması için gösterdiği asabiyeti açılımın önünü kesmek için göstermiyor, ilginç olan bu, bu tavır DTP ve AKP’yi hayli rahatlatmış olmalı.

Eminim ki MHP de rahattır, çünkü DTP ve AKP’ye yapılabilecek en ağır eleştirileri, yaparak milli hassasiyetleri had safhada olan önemli bir kitleyi etrafında toplamış, bir sonraki seçimde birkaç milletvekili daha fazla çıkartarak meclise girmeyi garantilemiştir. Bu gelişmelerden en zararlı çıkan parti ise CHP gibi görünmektedir. Tabi bu, bugünkü görüntüdür. Yarın ne olacağını söylemek için erkendir.

Neler olabilir derseniz, mesela, AKP ve DTP ülkeye öyle bir açılım süreci yaşatırlar ki MHP ummadığı bir sonuçla da karşılaşabilir. Mesela her açılım sürecinde, incitmeden ve ürkütmeden daha fazlasını koparabilmek ve istikbalde Güney Irak’taki oluşumla birleşecek hukuki ve ekonomik altyapıya kavuşabilmek için DTP ve PKK bayrak, İstiklal Marşı, Atatürk, devletin tekliği gibi konularda MHP ağzıyla konuşursa, millete *“MHP abartıyor”* dedirtmeyi pekala başarırlar. üünkü bütün iletişim araçları ele geçirilmiş dış destek ve konjonktür DTP, AKP ikilisinin arkasına konmuştur.

İşte o zaman MHP’nin bugün yükselen grafiği aşağı yönelir, geçici sükÃ»net yüzergezer oyları MHP’ye değil (istikrar için) AKP’ye yöneltir.

...

----------


## bozok

*YANIBAşINDA...* 
*Bahçeli, TEKEL işçilerine niye gitmiyor?*



MHP Kurultayı öncesinde vites büyüten MHP lideri Devlet Bahçeli, kongre bitince yine eskiye, yani* Salı’dan Salı’ya kürsü muhalefeti* *günleri*ne döndü. Tamam, MHP genel başkanının, özellikle Kürt Açılımı hadisesindeki tutumu her türlü takdirin üstünde, lakin Türkiye’nin gündemi sadece o değil ki! Bahçeli o tutumuyla sanki Kürtçülere karşı milis komutanı görüntüsünü veriyor. Oysa yapması gereken topyekün muhalefettir. İç politikadan dış politikaya her gün yeni bir söylem ve eylem geliştirmelidir. Keza işsizlik ve yoksulluk konuları türlü aktivitelerle ortaya konmalıdır.. Bunların hiç biri yapılmadığı gibi Devlet Bey, Baykal’dan Cindoruk’a kadar herkesin ziyaret ettiği hak arayan TEKEL işçilerine bile gitmemiştir... 

Tamam Devlet Bey üşeniyor biliyoruz ama yahu bu işçiler Van’da Tatvan’da değil, Ankara’da yani *Meclisin üç yüz metre ötesinde*, gitsenize Devlet Bey!



S. üNKİBAR / YENİüAğ GZT. / 09.01.2010

----------


## bozok

*AKP, anayasa değişikliği için muhalefetten umudu gerçekten kesti mi?** 

...

Bir de Devlet Bahçeli’nin dün grup toplantısında söylediklerine bakalım:


_“Anayasalar kutsal metinler değildir. Yaşayan ve gelişen dinamik süreçlere, çağın ve insanlığın değişimine göre, Anayasaların da değişmesi doğaldır. Anayasalar değişebilirler. üzellikle Anayasa tartışmaları, doğduğu ilk günden bu yana yapılmaktadır. Geçen 5 çeyrek asırlık dönemde, 5 Anayasa yapılmış ve bir çok kez Anayasa değişiklikleri gerçekleşmiştir. MHP, etkin devlet, hukuk devleti, demokratik devlet, sosyal devlet ve laik devlet temel anlayışı içerisinde şeffaf katılımcı, hesap verme zorunluluğunu esas alan, düzenleyici denetleyici yol gösterici, gerektiğinde koruyucu ve kollayıcı, değişimi sürekli kılan bir idari yapı ön görmektedir. Bu kapsamda Anayasa değişiklerini demokrasinin gelişmesi çerçevesinde ele almaktadır.”_


Haberin altına vatandaş şu yorumu yazmış:


_“Sayın Bahçeli konuşmanızı ben şöyle algıladım: Vatanın ve milletin bütünlüğü için her zaman yaptığım gibi iktidara ders vermek, onu oyuna getirmek amacı ile Anayasa değişikliği veya herhangi bir şey için yapılacak referanduma TBMM’de her zamanki gibi destek vereceğim. Doğru anlamış mıyım ?”_


Ne dersiniz, yorumcu haklı mı sizce?



Fatma Sibel YüKSEK / KENTGAZETESİ / 20.01.2010



**Makalenin tamamı için:*


http://www.kentgazetesi.com/habergoster.aspx?id=10637

----------


## bozok

*MHP, Hala “Hira” Dağı Kadar Müslüman!* 




*Milliyetçi Hareket Partisi, Meclis’teki yumruklaşma olayı ile birlikte hedef tahtasına oturtuldu.*


Yandaş medyanın kalem efendileri birden bire MHP’nin içinde *“şaman”* bir ekibin bulunduğunu, bunların da *“derin devlet”* Ergenekon ile bağlantısı olduğunu iddia etmeye başladı.


*şamanistler Tasfiye Edildi*

Aslında her yapıda olduğu gibi MHP’de de iki çizgi mücadelesi, hiçbir zaman sönmedi. Küllense de MHP’de, Milliyetçi-Toplumcu ve Türk İslam ülküsü *(Türk İslam Sentezi)* çizgisi arasındaki mücadele nihai hesaplaşmasını 70’li yılların başında yaptı.

80 ve sonraki yıllarda şamanistlerin örgütlü-örgütsüz yapısı MHP’de hiçbir zaman varlık bulamadı. 

Alparslan Türkeş’in vefatından önce MHP’nin çizgisi Türk İslam Sentezi olmaktan öte başka bir mana taşıyordu.

PKK’nın eylemlerinin yükselmesi, tepki olarak milliyetçiliği tetikliyor, laiklik tartışmaları arasında MHP’de bu kez Türk İslam üizgisi ile Kemalizm karşı karşıya geliyordu.*(MHP-BBP ayrışması)*

MHP Genel Başkanı merhum Alparslan Türkeş, Türk İslam Sentezi’ni tasfiye etmek yerine, öteliyor MHP’nin kadrolarını laik-üniter ve Kemalist dünya görüşüne göre örgütlüyordu.

MHP’nin 1995 genel seçimlerinde yüzde 8.2’lik oy oranı ile baraja takılması ve Alparslan Türkeş’in vefatı ile birlikte, parti 70’li yıllardaki Türk İslam ülküsü ideolojisine geri dönüyordu.


*Toplumcu Doğdu, İslamcı Büyüdü*

Alparslan Türkeş,1960 ihtilalının ardından 14 arkadaşı ile birlikte Milli Birlik Komitesi’nden tasfiye edildi. Türkeş’in MBK’dan tasfiyesinde; iktidarda uzun süre kalmak, MBK partisi kurmak, başta Toprak Reformu olmak üzere özellikle doğu ve güneydoğuda hakim olan feodal yapıyı tasfiye etmek istemesi önemli rol oynuyordu.

Türkeş ve bazı arkadaşları yurda döndükten sonra siyasete atılıyor, Cumhuriyetçi Köylü Millet Partisi’ni *(CKMP)* kısa sürede ele geçiriliyorlardı.

Partinin programı ve tüzüğü yeniden yazılıyor burada da öne Yüzbaşı rütbesiyle TSK’dan atılan Muzaffer üzdağ ‘ın ismi öne çıkıyordu. üzdağ’ın kaleme aldığı programda Milliyetçi-Toplumcu görüş hakim oluyor; komünizm tehlikesi henüz başat hale gelmiyordu.

Bu arada programda şamancı-Türkçü çizginin de etkilerini görmek mümkün oluyordu. Necip Fazıl Kısakürek ile ilişkiler soğuk ama Türkçü Nihal Atsız’ın etkileri o derece sıcaktı.

Türkçüler Derneği’nin yanı sıra Yörük ve Alevi kökenliler el üstünde tutuluyor, her fırsatta *“üz Türklerin”* bunlar olduğu vurgulanıyordu.


*Adana Kongresi*

MHP’de 1969 yılına gelindiğinde bambaşka rüzgarlar esiyor, Türkçüler Derneği, Aleviler ve Yörükler dışlanıyordu. Adana’da 1969 yılının şubat ayında yapılan tarihi kongrede Milliyetçi Toplumcu *(Kısmen şamanist)* ekip ile Türk İslam Sentezi çizgisi son kez nihai hesaplaşmaya girişiyordu.

Adana kongresinde ev sahipliğini Faruk Akkülah yapıyordu. Kongrede partinin adı ve amblemi değiştirilecekti. İstanbul kadrosu Nihal Atsız’n etkisiyle Bozkurt’un amblem olmasını dayatıyordu.

Bu gurubun kongrede temsilciliğini Muzaffer üzdağ yapıyordu.

Başta Alparslan Türkeş, olmak üzere Ankara ve bazı iller ise partinin ambleminin *“üç hilal”* olması konusunda ısrar ediyordu. Bu gurubun sözcüsü ise Dündar Taşer’di.

Akkülah, iyi bir ev sahipliği yapıyor, özellikle İslami vurguları öne çıkarıyordu. Halı tüccarı olan Akkülah, ülkücülerin namaz kılmalarına önem veriyor, kongre salonunu baştan başa halı ile kaplıyordu. İki gün sürmesi planlanan kongrede erken Türk İslam Sentezi ile Türkçü görüş mücadelesi kıyasıya sürüyordu.

Akkülah da yanılıyor, salondaki ülkücüler vakitlere önem vermiyor; namaz saatleri birer birer gelip geçiyordu. Halılar üzerinde namaz kılmayan ülkücüler, bom bol sigara tüketiyorlardı. Akkülah, kongrenin ikinci gününde salondaki halıları topluyordu.


*Somuncuoğlu Yumruklanıyor*

Bozkurt ve Hilal amblemleri tartışmaları nedeniyle ülkücçü gençliğin harareti yükseliyor, Türk İslam Sentezi’nin savunan dönemin gençlik lideri Sadi Somuncuoğlu siyasi hayattaki ilk yumruğu burada çıkan kavgada yiyordu.

Somuncuoğlu, ikinci yumruklanma olayını da yıllar sonra 2000 yılında Meclis’te yaşıyordu.


*“Boynuzlu Derler”*

Türkçü *(şaman)* kadro CKMP’nin adının MHP olarak değiştirilmesine karşı değildi ama yine de alternatifleri de vardı.

Muzaffer üzdağ, Köylü İşçi Partisi *(KİP)* adını düşünüyor, amblem olarak da *“saban ve öküz”* motifini eliyle çiziyordu.

CKMP’nin ambleminin terazi olmasından fena halde mustarip olan ülkücüler buna ilginç bir gerekçeyle karşı çıkıyorlardı. *“Solcular bize saldırırlarken terazi amblemini kullanıyorlar. ‘Zabıta geliyor kaçın’ diye aşağılıyorlar. Eğer amblem öküz olursa bu kez de boynuzlu derler”* diyerek, öneriye karşı çıkıyorlardı.

MHP’nin Adana kongresinde partinin adı değişiyor, Türkeş, konjonktüre uyuyor ve Soğuk Savaş’ta sürecinde komünizme karşı ülkücüleri cepheye sürecek ideolojiyi tercih ediyordu.

MHP’nin Türk İslam ülküsü olarak adlandırdığı bu proje 12 Eylül 1980 darbesinden sonra Türk İslam Sentezi adını alıyor, sonraki yıllarda da Ilımlı İslam adı altında piyasaya sürülüyordu. Tabii ki *“ılımlı İslam”* projesinde aktörler de değişiyordu.

Türkeş’in 1991-1992 yıllarında karşı durarak tasfiye ettiği çizgi, bir başka mecrada iktidara yürüyordu.

Bu arada Türkeş, taktik değiştiriyor, partinin amblem seçimini genel idare kurulunun kararına bıraktırıyor ve *“üç hilal”* aylar sonra MHP’nin sembolü haline geliyordu.

üte yandan CKMP’nin adının değişmesi basit bir karar değil, yeni döneme uygun kadrolaşmanın habercisi oluyordu.

1969 seçimlerinde yeni çizgi MHP’ye damgasını vuruyor, adaylar arasında tarikatçı, şeriatçı isimler dikkat çekiyordu.

El üstünde tutulan Yörük ve Alevi kökenliler tasfiye ediliyor, CKMP’nin en yük oy aldığı üorum-Maraş-Sivas-Diyarbakır ve Ağrı illerinde tam bir fiyasko yaşanıyor, MHP buralarda sandığa gömülüyordu.

Adana kongresi bir başka gelişmenin önünü daha açıyor Türkçüler Derneği üyeleri ve Nihal Atsız ile köprüler atılıyordu. Türkeş ile Atsız arasına küslük giriyordu. Türkeş, artık rehber olarak Nicep Fazıl Kısakürek’i tercih ediyordu.


*üzdağ, Gözden Düşüyor*

MHP’de *“Altın üocuk”* olarak tanınan Muzaffer üzdağ da pasifize ediliyor, parlayan yıldız Dündar Taşer oluyordu.

üok tartışılan Komando Kampları’nda da değişim yaşanıyor, Muzaffer üzdağ’ın denetiminden çıkan kamplarda artık *“Beş Vakit”* namaz kılınıyordu.

*Bahçeli’yi Bu Kadro Yetiştirdi*

Türkçü-şamanist, bir anlamda Kemalist çizgi kafalarda olsa da gönüller artık Türk İslam ülküsü ile çarpıyor, *“Hira Dağı Kadar Müslüman, Tanrı Dağı Kadar Türküz”* sözü dilden dile dolaşıyordu.

Belki de MHP’nin yeni çizgi ve stratejisini, kimliğini ön iyi anlatan söz bu slogan oluyordu.

MHP Genel Başkanı Devlet Bahçeli’nin ülkücü hareket ile tanışması ve yetişmesinde de Türk İslam Sentezci kadrolar etkili oluyordu.


*MHP-BBP Ayrışması*

A12 Eylül, cezaevi ve diğer süreçleri bir yana bırakırsan Devlet Bahçeli’nin yıldızı 1982-83 yıllarında parlıyor, Türkeş’in daveti ile yeni parti kurma çalışmalarına katılıyordu.

Burada karşısına rakip olarak Türk İslam Sentezi’nin önemli savunucularından Muharrem şemsek çıkıyordu. Mücadelede yumruklar konuşuyor, Bahçeli, şemsek’in talimatıyla dövülüyordu.

MHP çizgisinde yine Türk İslamcıların ağırlığı görülüyor Bahçeli tavrını daha merkezi yapıya Türkeş’e doğru kaydırıyordu.

Türkeş, Bahçeli’nin manevrasını ödüllendiriyor, genel sekreterlik koltuğuna oturtuyordu. Ancak Türkeş, siyasete girdikten sonra bambaşka bir çizgi ile ülkücülerin karşısına çıkıyordu.

Türkeş, İslami söyleme ve kadrolara eskisi kadar prim vermiyor,yönünü klasik Atatürkçü çizgiye çeviriyordu. Merhum Muhsin Yazıcıoğlu ve arkadaşları bu strateji değişikliğine itiraz ediyorlar, ve başta Muharrem şemsek olmak üzere Muharrem şemsek’in de teşvikiyle bilinen kopuş-tasfiye yaşanıyordu.

Türkeş’in izlediği çizgi 1990’lı yılların sonunda yükseliyor, bu ivme MHP’nin oy oranına da yansıyordu.

Devlet Bahçeli ve arkadaşları yeni dönemde Milliyetçi üizgi adıyla çıkardıkları dergide mücadele ediyor, Türkeş’in ölümü ile birlikte de iktidarı yakalıyorlardı.

Bahçeli, klasik Türk İslam Sentezi çizgisine dönmek yerine merkezi ve Alparslan Türkeş çizgisini esas alan politikayı merkez yapıyordu.

Başlangıçta Türk İslam Sentezci çizgi Bahçeli’nin etrafında kenetleniyor, ancak politikanın belirlenmesinde ağırlıklarını kaybediyorlardı.

Süreç içerisinde Bahçeli, bu kadroyu geriletiyor, teslim alıyordu. Türk İslam ülküsü’nü savunduklarını iddia eden isimlerin başında gelen şevkat üetin, Suat Başaran, Atilla Kaya da sürekli mevzii yitiriyordu.

Bahçeli, bugün bazen bir dağı bazen diğer dağı öne alarak *“Hem Hira Dağı Kadar Müslüman, Hem Tanrı Kadar Türk”* olduğunu meydanlarda anlatıyor.

şamanistler ise ya öldüler, ya tasfiye oldular,onların torunları ve çocukları çoktan Türk İslam Sentezcisi oldular. MHP’deki şaman kadronun derin bağlantısı var mı?

Elbette ki var, MHP onları derine gömdü, şimdi hepsi toprak altında, derinde…

Ya da merhum Alparslan Türkeş’in deyişiyle, *“Türklük Bedenimiz, İslamiyet Ruhumuz!"* 




*06 şubat 2010 / avazturk.com*

----------


## bozok

*Kusura bakmasınlar, MHP bu işi bilmiyor!*




Hürriyet’ten Cüneyt ülsever, dün olayı derleyip toparlamış.

Gelin biz de isterseniz özetin özetini çıkartalım.

Erdoğan’ın Sağlık Bakanı Akdağ, *“Ey millet, domuz gribi aşısı olmazsanız 21 milyon Türk evladı ölecek”* vaveylasıyla tam 43 milyon doz aşı alım bağlantısı yapıp,* “İyi ki erken davrandık, yoksa başka ülkeler bütün üretimi kapacaktı”* diye de övününce, MHP döneminin Sağlık Bakanı Durmuş, *“Yok öyle bir şey, Türkiye’de her yıl gripten ortalama 21 bin kişi ölüyor, domuz gribi dediğiniz, küresel krizin faturasını gelişmekte olan ülkelere ödetmek için bir tezgah”* diye bas bas bağırdı.

Netice-i kelam..

Domuz gribinden 21 milyon kişi değil 600 kişi rahmetli oldu.

Sipariş edilen 43 milyon doz aşının teslim alınan 8 milyon 400 bininden ancak 4 milyon 200 bini kullanılmışken, Dünya Sağlık ürgütü domuz gribiyle ilgili hükmünü verdi:

*“Bu, ilaç firmalarının başlattığı sahte bir salgındır.”* 

MHP’li Bakanın söylediği de buydu.

AKP’li Bakan, Bakanlık bünyesinde oluşturduğu *“Kriz Merkezi’nin kapatıldığını resmen duyurdu”* ve elinde kalan, parası da bizim cebimizden çıkan 4 milyon küsur aşıyı bağış yapacak ülke aramaya başladı, ülsever’in duyumlarına göre, hibe ile ilgilenen bir tek ülke bile yokmuş henüz.

Peki *“Alacağız”* diye *“ürettirdiğimiz”* ama henüz almadığımız 35 milyon doz aşı ne olacak, işte onun akıbeti belli değil, bir yol bulunmazsa, almadığımız aşıların da parası bizlerin cebinden çıkacak, 500 milyonumuz uçacak..

Bir devlet nasıl batırılır derseniz, işte böyle deriz.

Benzer durumlar Enerji’de oluyor, almadığımız doğalgaza milyarlarca dolar ödüyoruz, üç kuruşluk yol ihalesi on üç kuruşa veriliyor, soyuluyoruz, sonra IMF ve Dünya Bankası kapılarını çalıp faizle borçlanıyor, her hafta bir milyar doların üzerinde borç faizi ödüyoruz..

Konuya dönecek olursak..

MHP yüzde yüz haklı olduğu aşı konusunu bile vatandaşa doğru dürüst anlatamadı. AKP’li Bakanın ve Dünya Sağlık ürgütü’nün Türkiye ve yoksul ülkeler ilaç firmaları tarafından soyulduktan sonra gördüğü bir tuzağı onlardan aylarca önce görüp iş işten geçmeden milletini uyaran Durmuş’un MHP’den istifası isteniyor, bugün.

Milletini kazıklattıran Akdağ’a en ufak bir eleştiri yok, yetim hakkı nereye gitti diye soran da çıkmıyor..

Bilen bilir, Sayın Durmuş’la aramız hoş değildir ama adam haklıdır ve MHP bu haklılığı millete mal edememiştir, edebilseydi bugün istifası istenen ve istifa ettirilen AKP’nin Sağlık Bakanı Akdağ olmalıydı.

Peki, MHP en haklı olduğu konuda bile niye başarılı olamıyor, dahası haksız duruma düşüyor..

üünkü, *“ekip çalışması”* yok; bu bir. 

Bu meselede parti içi bir komisyon oluşturulup, en iyi netice nasıl alınır çalışması yapılsaydı, devreye diğer partiler ve sivil toplum örgütleri sokulabilseydi, Akdağ ve AKP bu haklılığın karşısında dayanabilir miydi?

İkincisi, *“Kişi sevdiği ile beraberdir”* ve Türkiye’de parti değil *“lider”* realitesi geçerlidir. 

MHP lideri* “sevdiğini iddia ettiği halkla beraber”* olmamakta ve *“halkın kendisini sevmesi için”* de kapılarını açık tutmamaktadır, Devlet Beye bırakın halkın ulaşmasını, Genel Merkez’dekilerin bile rahat ulaşması öyle pek kolay bir iş değildir, yaşayan bilir..

O zaman da işte böyle en haklı olduğun konuda bile netice alamazsın, sonra tutar öfkeni medya patronlarını tehdit ederek yenmeye çalışır, kendi bacağına kurşun sıkarsın.. 


*HASAN DEMİR / YENİüAğ GZT. / 9.2.2010*

----------


## bozok

*SALI HARİü... 
Bahçeli haftanın 6 günü kapalı!*


* 

*Bakın Hatip Dicle; AKP, hakimleri ayarladı gibi dehşet bir ifşaat yapıyor, *Bahçeli’den tık yok.* TEKEL işçisi tam 60 gündür Ankara’nın göbeğinde eylem yapıyor, Bahçeli *onca ısrara rağmen* oraya da gitmiyor. Türkiye’yi sel aldı pek çok yer sular altında, yaşı 70’i geçen Deniz Baykal soluğu hemen sel bölgesinde alıyor, *Devlet Bey yine seyrediyor.* Ocak ayı enflasyonu yüzde 2 olmuş, işsizlik yine yüzde 13’ün üstünde, çarşı-pazar yanıyor, *Bahçeli yine umursamıyor* ve bir açıklama olsun yapmıyor. Görüyorsunuz hangi gelişme yaşanırsa yaşansın Devlet *Bahçeli haftanın 6 günü kapalı.* Sadece *Salı’dan Salı’ya* muhalefet ediyor ki, o da kürsüden başkalarının yazdığı yazılı metni okumak şeklinde oluyor. Bazen yazılı metnin dışına çıkarak, *“MHP grubuna bir metre yanaşana gösteririz”* diyor ama o da tepki alıyor. 

Söyleyin ben bu durumu eleştirmeyeyim de ne yapayım Allah aşkına? *MHP, Bahçeli’nin dükkanı mı*dır ki istediği zaman açıp kapatsın. Yahu böylesine müsait bir ortamda Bahçeli birazcık, minnacık kıpırdasa MHP yüzde 25’leri aşmaz mı? *Ey ülkücüler,* Tayyip Erdoğan haftanın 7 günü koşturup çırpınırken *Bahçeli’nin bu hali sizi rahatsız etmiyor mu?*



SABAHATTİN üNKİBAR / YENİüAğ GZT. / 16.2.2010

----------


## bozok

*“Zamanı gelince düşünürüz”*


Haftanın gözden kaçan en önemli olayı, MHP lideri Devlet Bahçeli’nin bir grup “*kelli felli*” işadamıyla bir araya gelmesidir. Aralarında Rahmi Koç, Hamdi Akın, Tuncay üzilhan, Feyyaz Berker’in de bulunduğu işadamlarıyla buluşan *Bahçeli* partisinin “*vurdulu kırdılı imajının yanlış olduğunu*” belirtip, “*bizi yanlış anlıyorsunuz çok değerli kadrolarımız var*” dedi. Eski Türk filmlerinde kendisini şehirlilere beğendirmeye çalışan mahcup ama hırslı delikanlı gibi…


Toplantının en önemli olayı şu: 


Konu dönüp dolaşıp seçimlere gelince, işadamları, Devlet Bahçeli’ye seçimlerin yaklaştığını söyleyerek, alınacak seçim sonuçlarına göre Ak Parti ile bir koalisyon düşünüp düşünmeyeceklerini soruyorlar. 


AKP’yi sabah akşam “*ülkeye ihanetle*”, “*yüce divanlık suçlar işlemekle*” suçlayan Bahçeli’den, eğer Türkiye’de ilkeli bir siyaset yapılıyor olsaydı nasıl bir cevap beklerdiniz? 


“*Bu soruyu sormanız bühtandır. Yüce Divan’a göndereceğimiz insanlarla koalisyon yapmamızı nasıl beklersiniz*” gibi bir şey değil mi? 


Hayır, öyle olmuyor. Bahçeli, *“Zamanı gelince düşünürüz*” yanıtını veriyor. Diyalogu basın mensuplarına aktaran işadamının yorumu, *“Bahçeli böyle diyerek olası bir koalisyona kapıyı tamamen kapatmamış oldu*” şeklinde. 


Bakın, yakın siyasi geleceğimizin cümlesi budur. Yani, “*Zamanı gelince düşünürüz*” cümlesidir. Bu cümle aklınızdan hiç çıkmasın. Devlet Bahçeli, 20 şubat 2010 tarihi itibarıyla, Tayyip Eroğan’a, “*Tek başına iktidar artık hayal. B planını yap, koalisyonu düşünmeye başla*” mesajını vermiştir. 


Düşman cephesini olağanüstü genişletmiş olan, oy kaybı yaşayan ve üstelik 2012’de Abdullah Gül ile de rakip olması kaçınılmaz bulunan Erdoğan için hiç de fena bir teklif değil.



*MHP ne günler için var?* 



yazan : *Fatma Sibel YüKSEK /* KENT GAZETESİ / 21.02.2010

----------


## bozok

*Erdoğan ve Baykal deprem bölgesinde, peki ya Bahçeli?*



AKP’nin siyasi geleceği CHP ile MHP’nin yükselişi ile doğru orantılıdır. Mevcut siyasi dengelerden hareket edersek eğer, bu iki parti sıçrama yapamaz ise AKP bir dönem daha iktidardadır.

Bu tespiti yaptıktan sonra gelin bu iki parti yani CHP ile MHP’nin yükselip yükselemediğini 
sorgulayalım.


*Sağın tek büyük partisi*

Malum, Türkiye’de solun oyu yüzde 25-30 arasıdır.

Buradan hareketle de CHP eğer merkez sağdan ödünç oy alamazsa alabileceği azami oy ortadadır.

Hakkını yemeyelim, Deniz Baykal son seyirde hem güven veriyor hem de müthiş bir performans sergiliyor.

Peki ya MHP ile Devlet Bahçeli mi?

Hayır, bu yazı Bahçeli’ye muhalefet etme adına yazılıyor değildir, tersine MHP’nin AKP’yi aşağılara çekecek şekilde oyunu artırması arzusu adına kaleme alınıyor.

Bakın tablo ortada...

AKP hem iç hem de dış konularda hüsrana uğramış durumda.

Türkiye zerre abartısız 2001 kriz günlerinden daha kötü bir dönemi yaşıyor.

Buna paralel olarak sağ cenahta MHP’nin dışında tek bir kitle partisi yok yani AKP’ye kızan ve sola oy vermem diyen milliyetçi-muhafazakar yığınların gidebileceği tek büyük adres olarak MHP var.

Bunun anlamı doğal konjonktürün oluşması ve MHP’nin yüzde 30’lara koşması değil midir?

*Güven ve mesaj* 
*veremiyor!*

Realite bu ama hakikat maalesef böyle değildir!

Evet şartlar müsait ama dürüstçe söyleyelim, MHP en başta lideriyle “Ben bu ülkeyi yönetirim” mesajı ve güvenini veremiyor.

Siz Devlet Bahçeli’den bu ülke ve insanları ile alakalı olarak tek bir mesaj ya da proje işittiniz mi?

Varsa yoksa PKK ve açılım konusu ki o da kongre öncesindeydi. 

O konunun haricinde bir kaç ismin şahsi gayretlerinin dışında zerre çaba yok!

Salı’dan Salı’ya yani haftada bir gün ve bir saat, Meclis grubunda başkalarının yazdığı metni okuyarak Türkiye gibi bir cihan devletinin yönetimine nasıl talip olunabilir?

Evet soruyorum, Devlet Bahçeli’nin bu ülke ve vatandaşlarının geleceği adına ne düşündüğünü bilen tek bir kişi var mı?

Türkiye’nin en iyi yetişmiş kadroları MHP’de ama o MHP’nin, yarına dönük hiçbir mesajı yok.

Yarına dönük mesajı bırakalım, Bahçeli’nin bugünkü rezaletleri yani AKP fütursuzluğunu topluma layıkıyla yansıttığını yani iyi muhalefet ettiğini kim söyleyebilir?

Bütün ekranlar açık ve yakından biliyorum, asgari 5 büyük kanaldan Bahçeli’ye onlarca defa çağrı olmasına karşın Devlet Bey bir kez olsun buralara çıkmadı ve çıkmıyor.

*Sokağa çıkmıyor!*
O zaman soralım; bunu yapmayacaksanız politikada ne işiniz var Devlet Bey? Eğer bu tutumunuzu sürdürür iseniz, birileri sizin için, bu adam MHP’yi belli bir oy oranında muhafaza etmeye görevli yakıştırmasını yapar!

Bir başka şey, Türkiye’yi yönetmeye talip olan kişinin, her gün sokakta yani halkın içinde olması gerekiyor; oysa *siz bırakın Anadolu’yu, Ankara’nın caddelerine bile çıkmıyorsunuz!*

Bakın Tayyip Erdoğan ve Deniz Baykal haftanın 7 günü koştururken siz neredesiniz? Erdoğan ve Baykal deprem bölgesi Elazığ’a koşarken siz neden gitmediniz?

Bırakın Elazığ’a gitmeyi Meclis’e 5 dakikalık bir mesafede olan Tekel işçilerini beş dakikalığına olsa da neden ziyaret etmediniz? Niçin bir gün çarşı pazara çıkmadınız ya da bir sempozyumda konuşmadınız?

*İp ve ebcet!*

Bütün bunları yapmıyor ya da yapamıyor iseniz, o zaman ne işiniz var MHP liderliğinde?

Tekrar ediyorum, birileri bu durumun tek izahı olarak *“görev”* derse haklı mı olacak?

Diyeceksiniz ki, sokağa çıkmıyor, halkla bütünleşmiyor, televizyonlardan uzak duruyor zira yakınlaşırsa yine meydana ip atmak gibi, ebcet hesabı gibi, TBMM’de yanımıza yaklaşana gösteririz gibi şeyleri yapar; dolayısı ile uzak durması yakın durmasından daha iyi! Eğer durum gerçekten öyle ise eyvahlar olsun!


*Sabahattin üNKİBAR* / YENİüAğ GZT. / 16 Mart 2010

----------


## bozok

*Aytaç Durak olayı, Erdoğan ile Bahçeli arasındaki fark…* 


_Aytaç Durak’ı tanımayız; hakkındaki yolsuzluk iddialarının doğru olup olmadığına karar verecek olan makam da yargıdır. Ancak, hangi belediye söz konusu olursa olsun, “Büyükşehir Belediyesi’nde yolsuzluk!” başlıklı bir haber bu ülkede kimseyi şaşırtmaz nedense._ 


*Neden acaba(!)*

Aytaç Durak, televizyonlarda kendisini savunurken mütebessim bir yüz ifadesiyle, *“Sayın Başbakan’ın da bu işleri çok iyi bildiği üzere”* şeklinde vurgular yapıyor.


İşte, Büyükşehir belediyeciliğinden gelen Başbakan’ın *“bu işleri iyi bilmesi”* nedeniyle, vatandaş *“Büyükşehir’de yolsuzluk”* haberlerine hiç şaşırmaz…


*Hal böyle olunca, kimse Aytaç Durak’a kefil de olamaz…*


Hükümetin Aytaç Durak söz konusu olunca gösterdiği hassasiyeti diğer rantı büyük belediyelerin başkanları için de göstermesini temenni etmekten başka elimizden bir şey gelmez.


Tabii hükümete şu soru da sorulur: 


*Aytaç Durak, iki dönem senin partinin çatısı altında belediye başkanlığı yaptı; yolsuzlukları partinizden kopunca mı aklınıza geldi?*


Bu sorunun cevabı bellidir.


O cevap şudur:


*Bu memleketin insanları AKP elbisesini giydikleri an dünyanın en temiz insanı olurlar; onların hikmetinden sual olunmaz. Allah’tan başka kimseye hesap vermek gibi bir yükümlülükleri yoktur. Ne zaman ki o elbiseyi çıkarırlar, işte o zaman dünyanın en suçlu, en yolsuz, en yiyici, en Ergenekoncu insanı haline gelirler. Cenabı Allah, AKP’lileri diğer kullarından ayırıp, kendilerine böyle bir ayrıcalık bahşetmiştir. Peygamber kıvamında insanlardır onlar; bütün cezalarını peşin ödeyip yeryüzüne öyle inmişlerdir…*


Bu sorunun cevabı belli de cevabı belli olmayan, MHP Genel Başkanı Devlet Bahçeli’nin tavrı…


Bahçeli, memleketin *“ilke”* konusunda en ödün vermez lideri olarak zehir gibi bir yüz ifadesiyle Meclis kürsüsüne çıktı ve dedi ki: 


*“Aytaç Durak istifa etsin!”*


MalÃ»m, Aytaç Durak’a yöneltilen suçlamalar henüz iddia aşamasında, yani yargı süreci başlamış bile değil.


Ama Devlet Bahçeli kendisinin suçlu olduğuna peşin olarak inandı ve istifa etmesi gerektiğine hükmetti. Bunu da Durak’ı çağırıp yüzüne söylemek yerine grup toplantısında konuşurken yaptı.


Yolsuzluk konusunda ne kadar taviz vermez bir lider olduğunu hepimize gösterecek ya…


Haydi diyelim ki *“Bir kişi suçluluğu ispat edilene kadar suçsuzdur”* ilkesi hiçe sayıldı, en azından suçlanan belediye başkanı ile bir kez olsun yüz yüze görüşmek, iddialar hakkında ne söylediğini dinlemek gerekmez miydi? Siyasi nezaket ve asgari muaşeret kuralları bunu gerektirmez miydi? Zaten Aytaç Durak’ın da Bahçeli’den tek isteği bu; *“görüşelim, gerekirse yine istifa edeyim”* diyor.

Ama hayır, bu kez MHP Genel Merkezi ceberrut bir tavırla ortaya çıktı ve *“Aytaç Durak, randevu istemiş ancak kendisine randevu vermeye gerek duyulmamıştır”* şeklinde bir açıklama yapılarak son derece gayrinsani, son derece kibirli, halkın belli bir desteğini almış bir kitle partisine hiç yakışmayan bir tavır sergilendi.

*Sanki Devlet Bahçeli’den randevu almak cennetin kapısını açacak!*

Devlet Bahçeli’nin halkın oyları ve hazinenin yardımlarıyla o koltukta o oturan bir siyasetçi olarak, değil bir Büyükşehir belediye başkanına, *“faturamı ödeyemedim, elektriğimi kestiler”* diyen bir vatandaşa bile *“randevu vermemek”* gibi bir hakkı var mı?

Hem sonra Bahçeli, *“iktidara gelirsem vatana ihanetten Yüce Divan’a göndereceğim”* dediği, sonra da Cumhurbaşkanı olması için elinden gelen her şeyi yaptığı Abdullah Gül’e gösterdiği müsamahayı, seçilmiş bir belediye başkanına neden göstermiyor?

şu soruyu da sormadan geçemeyeceğim:

*Madem yolsuzluk konusunda bu kadar duyarlıydınız, Aytaç Durak’a kapılarınızı neden sorgusuz sualsiz açtınız?*

MHP’ye, *“Adana Büyükşehir Belediyesi’ni yolda mı buldunuz?”* diye soracağız ama soramıyoruz;

üünkü maalesef yolda buldular…

*Adanalı, oyunu MHP’ye değil, Durak’a verdi ama bir baktılar ki hep beraber MHP’li olunmuş!*

Kıssadan hisse:

*“Recep Tayyip Erdoğan ile Devlet Bahçeli arasındaki fark nedir?”* diye bir soru sorulacak olursa şu cevap verilir:

*“Erdoğan, adamlarını ne pahasına olursa olsun harcamazken, Bahçeli çok kolay harcıyor”*

Kadrolarının Erdoğan’a bu kadar bağlı olmasının sırrı bu olsa gerek…


yazan : *Fatma Sibel YüKSEK* / KENT GAZETESİ / 18.3.2010

----------


## bozok

*MHP, AKP’ye seçimden sonra destek vaat ediyor* 


*Daha öncekiler gibi yine* *AKP’nin mutfağında pişen yeni anayasa değişikliği* *paketi nihayet açıklandı.* 


*“AKP’li hukukçular taslak üzerinde çalışmalarını sürdürdü”* başlıklı çok sayıda haber okudunuz. Kapalı kapılar ardında yürütülen bu çalışmalardan önce değişiklik paketinin sınırlı tutulacağı, Anayasa Mahkemesi’nin yapısının değiştirilmesi ve HSYK’ya düzenleme gibi konuların gündeme alınmadığı haberleri geldi. Anlaşılan muhalefetin karşısına *“light”* bir metin ile çıkılacak, tartışma yaratacak düzenlemeler seçim sonrasına bırakılacaktı. Seçim barajlarının aşağı çekilmesi zaten düşünülmüyordu.


Ancak, kapalı kapılar ardında yapılan tartışmalarda ne olduysa oldu ve AKP bu kez önceki değişiklik taslaklarında olduğu gibi *“ürkek”* adım atmamaya karar verdi. Dün kamuoyuna açıklanan ve eş zamanlı olarak muhalefet partilerine götürülen değişiklik taslağında, Anayasa Mahkemesi’nin ve HSYK’nın yapısında değişiklik öngören düzenlemelerin yanı sıra, parti kapatmak da neredeyse imkansız hale getirilmişti. Anayasa suçu işleyen siyasi partilere yaptırım uygulama imkanının içi boşaltılmış oluyordu. Gözümüzden kaçmadıysa *“terör ve şiddeti destekleme”* gibi bir şarta bile rastlayamadık.


AKP son anda kendince *“cesur”* bir adım attı ve seçimlere az bir süre kala risk üstlenmeyi göze aldı. Bu kararda belli ki değişimci şahinler ile hükümeti AB-ABD cephesinden destekleyen ultra liberaller etkili oldu.


Paketin ne getirip ne götüreceğini hukukçular ve siyasi analizcilerden bol miktarda dinleyeceğiz. Biz, bugün itibarıyla anayasa değişikliği paketi etrafında şekillenen başka gelişmelere dikkat çekmek istiyoruz. 


*NEVRUZ KUTLAMALARI:* Anayasa değişikliği paketinin bir kesim tarafından yıllardır ideolojik bir anlam verilmeye çalışılan Nevruz Bayramı’na denk getirilmesi dikkat çekicidir. Bundan daha dikkat çekici olan, yıllardır olaysız geçmeyen Nevruz kutlamalarında ilk kez bir kişinin bile burnunun kanamamış olmasıdır. Böyle bir gelişme kuşkusuz sevindiricidir ancak, *“acaba neden böyle oldu?”* sorusunu sormamak da mümkün değildir. *Nevruz kutlamalarının ful olaysız geçmesini ve kutlamalara katılanların taşkınlıktan özenle kaçınmalarını yorumlarken, PKK terör örgütü ve İmralı’daki terörist başının, yıllardır Türkiye’ye kan ağlatan Nevruz kutlamalarını ne kadar kontrol altında tuttukları gerçeğini kabul etmek noktasına geliyoruz.* Demek ki Nevruz, terör örgütünce bir koz ve pazarlık aracı olarak kullanılıyor, duruma göre *“şiddet kullanın”* veya *“sakin olun”* talimatı veriliyordu.


Kültür Bakanı Ertuğrul Günay gibi romantikler, kutlamaların olaysız geçmesini *“AKP Hükümeti’nin kardeşlik politikalarına”* bağlasa da, anayasa değişikliği paketinin Nevruz günü açıklanması ve kutlamalar sırasında hiçbir olay yaşanmaması, perde arkasında sıkı bir pazarlığın döndüğünü düşündürmektedir.


*“Kimle kim arasında?”* diye sormayın. Kimle kim arasında olduğunu sizler gayet iyi biliyorsunuz.


*MHP’NİN TAVRI:* Anayasa değişikliği taslağını görücüye çıkaran AKP heyeti, MHP’den tam bir *“ret”* cevabı almadı. Bunun böyle olması zaten bekleniyordu. Görüşmeden sonra açıklama yapan MHP Genel Başkan Yardımcısı Mehmet şandır’ın *“Biz ilk günden bu yana ortaya koyduğumuz tavrın arkasındayız. Dört parti komisyon kurmalıdır. Bir mutabakat belgesi olarak hazırlanacak olan anayasa metni milletin onayına da sunulmalıdır. ünümüzdeki dönemde mutabakata varılan metin kanunlaştırılmalıdır. Süre kısıtlaması konuşulmadı. MHP kendi ilkeleri doğrultusundan bu değişikliği konuşacaktır”* şeklindeki açıklamasından MHP’nin AKP’ye *“dörtlü komisyon”* ve *“ön mutabakat belgesi”* gibi şekil şartları öne sürdüğünü anlıyoruz. *“Mutabakata varılan metin önümüzdeki dönemde kanunlaşmalıdır”* cümlesinden de MHP’nin *“ünce seçim, sonra anayasa değişikliği”* dediği sonucuna varmaktayız.


Oktay Vural’ın *“Biz kendilerine anayasa değişikliğinin nasıl yapılması gerektiğini paylaştık. 24. dönemde realize edilmesi için girişim yapılmasının doğru olacağını söyledik. Uzlaşma ve diyalogla gerçekleştirilmesini istiyoruz. Bu demokrasimizi açısından bir fırsattır bu fırsatı AKP’nin de değerlendirileceğini umuyoruz. Yenilenmiş meclisle bu girişimin sonuca ulaşması gerekir”* şeklindeki sözleri, MHP’nin AKP’ye seçimden sonra anayasa değişikliği için destek vereceğini daha açık ortaya koymaktadır.


*Tıpkı Abdullah Gül’ün seçimlerden sonra MHP’nin desteği ile cumhurbaşkanı seçilmesi gibi…*



yazan : *Fatma Sibel YüKSEK* / KENT GAZETESİ / 23.3.2010

----------


## bozok

*Yine, iki arada kaldınız Sn. Bahçeli!*


AKP iktidarının getirdiği anayasa değişikliği paketi toplumda yeni bir kutuplaşmaya neden oldu. üzellikle yargı alanında öngörülen düzenlemeler öyle sıradan günlük meseleler için 40 yılda bir yolu adliyeye düşen sade vatandaşlarımızı bile meşgul ediyor. Kahve sohbetlerinde konu belli: *“Kimler daha fazla yargıda iş bitirme gücüne sahipti? ”*…Bu sözler bazılarına çok itici ve incitici gelebilir. Ama maalesef vatandaşın konuya bakış açısı böyle. Ve yine maalesef, halkı nabzını çok iyi tutmayı başaran AKP bunu da istismar ederek kendi lehine çevirmenin yolunu buldu. AKP tavanda yaptığı ilizyon siyasetini bir başka boyutunu tabanda oynuyor.

Sizler,sıcak localarınızda ellerinizde bardak veya kadehlerde bilmem neler içerken AKP’nin tüm katmanlarındaki siyasetçiler şimdiden kapı kapı,kahvehane kahvehane dolaşıp vatandaşlara, *“Bugüne kadar yargıda hangi işinizi kolayca halledebildiniz.Parası olan veya etnik kökeni ……olan işini kolayca halledebiliyordu.şimdi biz bu tezgahı bozuyoruz onun için bağırıyorlar”* diyor.

Haklılık payları var mı?

Bence cevap; hem de çoook.

Bugüne kadar özellikle yüksek yargı hep CHP zihniyetinin ve belirli bir inanç grubunun hegemonyasında kaldı. Bu alanda özellikle milliyetçi muhafazakar tandanslı insanlara yaşam hakkı tanınmadı. Yüksek yargıda, aynı TSK’nın yaptığı gibi halkın inançları ve değerleri ile ters düştü.Bunu hatırlamak için geçmişte bazı Anayasa Mahkemesi ve Yargıtay başkanlarının sadece laiklik ve başörtüsü konusunda görüş belirtirken neler söylediklerine bakmak ve halkın dini inançları ile nasıl ters düştüğünü görmek yeterli. 
Zaten,devlet ve siyaset adamlığına çok saygı duyduğum ve ılımlı kişiliği ile tüm toplum tarafından çok sevildiğine inandığım eski Adalet Bakanı Sayın Oltan Sungurlu’da gazetelere yansıyan demeçlerine göre tabloyu çok net çizmiş.

Ne diyor Sungurlu?

Yargıdaki siyasallaşmanın SHP’li Seyfi Oktay ile başladığını (Bunun temellerini İsmet İnönü’ye kadar götürmek de mümkün) ve kadrolaşma hareketinin 28 şubatta kıyama dönüştüğünü örnekleri ile anlatıyor. Bundan mağdur olan ve bugün siyaset sahnesinde olan milliyetçi-muhafazakar isimlerde bunu doğruluyor. Zaten bugüne kadar iktidar gelen sağ partilerde o cephede hiçbir düzenleme yapamadılar. Bırakın yapmayı yapmaya bile cesaret edemediler.

Demek ki AKP yine tezgahı çok iyi kurmuş. Bugüne kadar hep mağdur akaryakıtı ile hareket eden iktidar partisi yine depoyu fullemiş.

Bu durumda bir de karşı taraftakilere bakalım.

CHP ve Deniz Baykal ne yapıyor?

Gayet akıllı bir şekilde kendi zihniyeti açısından kavga ediyor ve AKP’yi sıkıştırmaya çalışıyor.Hatta, *“üekin yargı ile ilgili düzenlemeleri.Paketi toptan görüşüp geçirelim”* diyorlar ve Erdoğan’ı bir manada köşeye sıkıştırıyorlar.Onların açısından bakınca,tabii ki doğru olanı yapıyorlar.Siyaset kurumunun (Bizdeki manası ve uygulanış biçimi ile ) bir görevi de ister iktidarda ister muhalefette ol,kadrolarını korumak değil mi?..

şimdi her zaman kadroları kıyıma uğrayan milliyetçilerin temsilcisi MHP ve onun genel başkanına bakalım. Haftalık grup toplantılarında söylediklerine itiraz edilebilecek bir tek nokta yok. Ama muhalefet ediş tarzı, bu seferde bize aynı koalisyon hükümeti dönemindeki üslubunu hatırlatıyor.

Cani Abdullah ücalan’ın idam dosyası ile ilgili uzun saatler süren liderler zirvesinde *“İkna olup”* çıkan ve daha sonra idamı kaldıran yasanın Meclis Genel Kurulu’nda görüşülmesi sırasında genel kurula milletvekillerini sokmayarak iktidardayken sözde muhalefet yapan Behçeli yine iki arada bir derede kalmış gibi gözüküyor.

şimdi MHP’li dostlarım bana her zamanki duygusallıklarına kapılarak itiraz edecekler.(En kibarca) *“Ne alaka?”* diye.

Herhalde, ücalan dosyasının ve *“ürkek -erkek”* sloganının MHP’ye nelere mal olduğunu tekrar tekrar hatırlatmaya gerek yok.

O zaman bugüne bakalım.

MHP, anayasa değişikliği paketinin Meclis görüşmelerine girmeyecekmiş.

Bu millet ve milliyetçiler MHP’ye TBMM’de sesleri duyulsun, davaları için mücadele edilsin diye oy veriyorlar. Meydanı iktidar ve işbirlikçilerine bırakıp rahat rahat at oynatmalarının sağlanması için değil. 
şimdi bir itiraz daha duyar gibiyim.

*“Yahu sen anlamıyor musun? Devlet Bahçeli Meclis’e girmeyerek AKP ile PKK’nın siyasi temsilcilerini hem yalnız bırakıyor, böylece onların nasıl bir işbirliği içinde olduklarının fotoğrafını da milletin gözüne sokuyor!”*

Bunu anlatabilmek için buna gerek kaldı mı?

O zaman genel seçimlerde girmeyin. TBMM’ye de hiç zahmet buyurmayın. Zaten sokak siyasetini de bıraktınız. Evden göndereceğiniz yazılı açıklamalar ve ayda bir parti genel merkezinden yapacağınız basın toplantıları ile millete meramınız anlatmaya çalışırsınız.

Bakın tekrar ediyorum.AKP sinsice kendi derin devletini kurdu.şimdi de onun hukuki kılıfını ve kalkanını yapılaştırıyor… *“Senin yargın”*, *“benim yargım”* olmaz. Tamam geçmişte bu millet bu alandaki bazı uygulamalardan dolayı çok canı yandı. Ama bunun şimdi başka bir taraftan istismar edilmesine müsaade edilmemeli ve göz yumulmamalı. Yine acıyı sade vatandaş çekecek.

AKP’de CHP’de kendi rolünü ustaca oynuyor. MHP Genel Başkanı Sayın Devlet Bahçeli, Cumhurbaşkanlığı oylamasına girerek Abdullah Gül’e destek vermesi ne kadar yanlışsa aynı şekilde anayasa değişikliği paketinin görüşmelerine girmemesi de yanlıştır. Bu AKP’nin işini kolaylaştırır ve daha da ileride yapacağı propagandalar malzeme sağlar. AKP bunu MHP aleyhine çok ustaca kullanır. Yargıda kalabilen bir iki milliyetçi-muhafazakar da AKP tarafından ustalıkla harcanır.

MHP’nin hem parti içinde hem de ülkücü camiada çok iyi yetişmiş hukuk adamları var. İki arada bir derede kalmış görüntüsünden kurtulabilmek için Sayın Devlet Bahçeli bunlardan istifade ederek yeni bir tarafsız yargı projesiyle milletin karşısına çıkmalı. TBMM’de Meydanı AKP ve işbirlikçilerine bırakmamalı ve herkesin net anlayacağı şekilde muhalefetini sonuna kadar yapmalı.

Sokaklardan çekilen MHP ve Devlet Bahçeli Meclis’ten de çekilirse geriye ne kalır?

*Ahmet TAKAN* / avazturk.com / 2 Nisan 2010

----------


## bozok

*Milliyetçi camiada tarihi kırılma*



Herkesin tarihi ve kişisel hesaplarını aşıp, birlik-beraberlik görüntüsü beklediği bir dönemde, milliyetçi camiada kelimenin tam anlamıyla tarihi bir kırılma yaşanıyor. En acısı ise bu tabloyu, AKP ve cemaat medyasının izlediği stratejinin yaratması… Türkçesi, *“Kürt açılımı”* ve *“AK-Anayasa”* milliyetçi cepheyi sarsıyor!..

Evet bu hafta sonu, milliyetçi camiada iki önemli hadise yaşandı. Biri Türk Ocakları’nın Kurultayı, diğeri “Yusufiyeliler” diye bilinen 12 Eylül’ün işkencesini yaşayan ülkücülerin yayınladığı deklarasyon oldu.

Türk Ocakları Kurultayı’ndan başlayayım. 2 yıldır içinde olduğum bu camiaya ilişkin izlenim ve görüşlerimi şimdilik kendime bırakıp, objektif şekilde neler olduğunu anlatmaya çalışacağım. Herkes bugün ülkemizin, Türk Ocakları’nın kurulduğu 1912 yıllarındaki tehditlerin aynısıyla karşı karşıya olduğunda hem fikir. Ancak Ocağın misyonuna uygun bir mücadele verilip, verilmediği konusunda görüş ayrılığı var. Milli Mücadeleyi başlatan, Cumhuriyeti kuran kadroları yetiştiren bu Türkiye’nin en eski sivil toplum kuruluşunun “atalet” içinde olmasından şikayet ediliyor. Uzaktan bakanlar Türk Ocakları’nın *“MHP’nin arka bahçesi”* sanıyor. Oysa MHP’yle neredeyse hiçbir bağı olmadığı gibi AKP, hatta “cemaate” yakın görüntü verdiği konuşuluyor.

Daha doğrusu “Kürt açılımı”na kadar, kimileri karınlarından, kimileri kapalı kapılar ardında bunları konuşuyordu.

AKP, Cemaat medyasının da yardımıyla “Kürt açılımı”nda öyle başarılı bir strateji izledi ki, tabir-i caizse çanak-çömlek patladı. İçişleri Bakanı Beşir Atalay’ın Türk Ocakları’nı ziyareti, kapı önünde basına yapılan ortak açıklama ve bunun yandaş medyada, *“Türk Ocakları açılımı destekliyor”* şeklinde sunulmasından söz ediyorum. Oysa o görüşmede Atalay, aynen diğerlerinde olduğu gibi hiçbir şey söylemedi, *“görüşlerinizi almaya geldim”* demekle yetindi. Türk Ocakları da, *“Kürt açılımı”* değil, *“Bölücü terör örgütüyle mücadele”* konusundaki görüşlerini içeren bir rapor sundu. Ancak zarf-mazruf misali, herkes o görüntüye baktı ve Türk Ocakları, “açılım”ın yanında konuşlandırıldı.

Türk Ocakları, Atalay’a verilen dosyayı internet sitesine koysa da, sonrasında yaşanan Habur rezaletini en ağır dille eleştirse de, Zaman Gazetesi’nin Ocağa ilişkin haberleri düzeltilmeye çalışılsa da kar etmedi. Bir TV programında Başkan Nuri Gürgür’ü, Zaman’ın attığı başlık üzerinden eleştiren Türk Ocaklı eski Bakan Yaşar Okuyan bile, Gürgür’ün, “*İnternet sitemizdeki raporu okudunuz mu?”* sorusu üzerine, *“Hayır, okumadım”* diyebildi.

İşte bu kriz bu cephedeki gaz birikimini iyice arttırdı. Buna Türk Ocakları’nın *“açılımın yanında konuşlandırılmasının”* MHP’de yarattığı öfke ve isyanı da ekleyin…

Hafta sonundaki Kurultay’a bu şartlarda gidilince, Türk Ocakları’nın belki de tarihinde yaşanmamış bir şey oldu, Başkan Gürgür’ün karşısına genç bir aday çıktı. Kimilerine göre ise çıkarıldı… Yaşanmamış dediğim şey, aday çıkması değil, Kurultay’ın yoğun güvenlik önlemleri altında yapılmasıydı!..

Alternatif genç ekip, salona girmelerinin engellenmek istendiğini, misafirlerinin içeri alınmadığını, hatta polis tarafından tartaklandıklarını öne sürdü. Peki, Türk Ocaklarını böylesi tedbir almaya iten neydi? Duyumlar ve bazı şubelere açılan telefonlar, işin arkasında MHP’nin olduğunu gösteriyordu.

İş ciddiydi!.. En ufak bir provokasyon Türk Ocakları ile MHP’yi karşı karşıya getirebilirdi. Bu yüzden iddia o ki, bizzat MHP Lideri Bahçeli’yle temasa geçildi gelişmeler aktarıldı. Bahçeli’nin verdiği karşılığın yorumunu sizlere bırakıyorum:

*“MHP’nin, Türk Ocakları gibi bir meselesi yoktur!..”*

*“Yusufiyeliler”*in, yani 12 Eylül mağdurlarının deklarasyonuna gelince; üyle bir günde, öyle bir gazetenin manşetinde yer aldı ve öyle takdim edildi ki, bazı sözleri çok ağır kaçsa da Bahçeli’nin öfkesine hak vermemek mümkün değil.

Deklarasyoncuların yegane derdi *“12 Eylül’cülerden intikam”…* 30 yıl beklemişler, yutkunmuşlar, sineye çekmişler bugün ülkeyi nereye sürükleyeceği malum AK-Anayasa’da yer alan, hiçbir hükmü olmayacak geçici 15. maddenin cazibesine kapılmış, *“sivil anayasa”* türküsü söylüyorlar. Ne zaman; milliyetçilerin birleşmesinin göstergesi olarak Aydınlık Türkiye Partisi’nin, MHP ile birleşme töreninin yapılacağı gün. Hangi gazeteye, *“Darbe Mağduru ülkücülerden Ortak Deklarasyon: Reformu Destekliyoruz”* başlığıyla manşet oluyorlar; Bahçeli’nin ambargo uyguladığı Zaman’a!..

şimdi deklarasyoncular, *“MHP’ye ‘faşist’ diyen DSP’yle koalisyondan, ücalan’ın idam edilmemesine”* Bahçeli’ye aynı *“ağırlıkta”* karşılık vermeye hazırlanıyor!..

Tek kelimeyle yazık!.. *“Koyun can, kasap et derdinde”* mi desem, *“sen ne söylüyorsun, tamburam ne çalıyor”* mu desem, bilemiyorum.

Düne kadar devleti ve milleti her türlü hesap-kitabın üstünde tutanların, bugün ülkemizde ne amaçla kullanıldığı deşifre olan *“demokrasi, özgürlükler, birey hakları her şeyin üstündedir”* sloganlarının şehvetine kapıldığını gördüğüme mi yanayım, safların sıklaştırılmasının hiç böylesine elzem olmadığı bir dönemde girişilen şu *“hesap ve hesaplaşmalara”* mı?

CHP Lideri Baykal’ın dahi AKP’ye karşı ortak hareket etme çağrısında bulunup, *“Bize oy vermeniz şart değil, yeter ki AKP’yi desteklemeyin”* dediğini hatırlatsam, acaba birileri *“titreyip, kendine döner”* mi ki?



*Müyesser YILDIZ* / AVAZTURK.COM / 12 Nisan 2010

----------


## bozok

*Sensin müsvedde!* 



*12.04.2010 / VATAN GZT.*


*Devlet Bahçeli'nin sert bir dille eleştirdiği isimlerden ükkeş şendiller'den aynı sertlikte cevap geldi.*

şendiller, Devlet Bahçeli'nin söylediklerinin çok ağır olduğunu belirterek ifadelerini kendisine aynen iade ettiğini söyledi.

12 Eylül darbesinin ardından cezaevinde işkencelere maruz kalan ülkücülerin anayasa paketini desteklemesi üzerine Milliyetçi Hareket Partisi (MHP) Genel Başkanı Devlet Bahçeli, "Biz, kendine eski ülkücü veya eski MHP'li diyerek, gittikleri yerin bir türlü yenisi olamayıp, itibarını bile hala bu kutlu hareketin eskisi ve müsveddesi olmakla övünenlerin tuzaklarına düşemeyiz." demişti. Söz konusu deklarasyona imza atanlardan ükkeş şendiler, Cihan Haber Ajansı'na bir açıklama yaptı.

*'Müsvedde ifadesini aynen iade ediyorum'*

Bahçeli'nin böyle bir açıklama yapmasını yadırgadığını belirten şendiller, "Müsvedde ifadesini Devlet Bahçeli'ye aynen iade ediyorum. Bizim ülkücülüğümüz iman ve yürek meselesidir. Dolayısıyla ülkücülüğümüzü kimsenin eline bırakmayacak kadar şahsiyetli insanlarız." dedi.

Kendini ülkücülerin ve MHP'nin tescil makamında görmekten vazgeçsin
Devlet Bahçeli'nin deklarasyonu okumadığını ve imzalayan isimlere bakmadığını ileri süren şendiller, deklarasyonda eski ülkücü eski MHP'li ifadelerinin olmadığını da hatırlattı. şendiler, "Sayın Bahçeli kendisini ülkücülerin ve MHP'lilerin tescil makamında görme alışkanlığından bir an önce vazgeçmelidir." şeklinde konuştu.

*Sözlerimin arkasındayım*

şendiller ayrıca deklarasyon yayınlamalarındaki ana sebebin 12 Eylül darbesine ve diğer darbelere tepkilerini ortaya koymak olduğunu hatırlattı ve sivil anayasa taleplerini dile getirerek sözlerinin arkasında olduğunu vurguladı.

...

----------


## bozok

*Bildiricilere çok ağır bildirim: Cenazenizi kim kaldıracak?*



12 Nisan 2010 Pazartesi

*Müyesser YILDIZ*

MHP ile Anayasa paketini destekleyen *“12 Eylül işkencelerinin mağduru”* ülkücüler arasında polemik iyice sertleşti.


ülkü Ocakları Genel Merkezi, imzacı 39 ülkücüye, *“Muhterem ağabeylere(!) bir kez daha soruyoruz; Hasta olduğunuz vakit halinizi hatırınızı kim soracak? Başınız dara girdiği vakit yanınızda kim olacak? Sahi sizin cenazenizi kim kaldıracak?”* sorularıyla karşılık verdi. 12 Eylül “mağduriyetinin” bu isimlerin tekelinde olmadığını bildiren ülkü Ocakları, *“Bu 39 kişi, okyanus ötesi projelerin taşeronu olan AKP hükümetinin, sözde reform fakat özde yıkım paketine destek vererek; ABD destekli 12 Eylül darbesinin yol açtığı mağduriyetlerini, yine ABD merkezli sivil darbeye destek vererek mağlubiyete çevirmişlerdir”* iddiasında bulundu. ülkü Ocakları, Zaman Gazetesi için de *“bir kilo ıspanak fiyatına bedel bir gazete”* benzetmesini yaptı.


ülkü Ocakları Genel Merkezi’nin akşam saatlerinde partiye yakın Etik Haber isimli internet sitesine yaptığı *“ülkücüler adına kim konuşuyor?”* başlıklı açıklamada, MHP Lideri Bahçeli’nin bildiri yayınlayan* “12 Eylül mağdurlarına”* yönelik eleştirilerine tam destek verildi.


ülkü Ocaklarının açıklamasında, her ülkücünün kendi görüş ve düşüncelerini açıklamasının tabii bir hak olarak görüldüğü ve saygıyla karşılandığı belirtildikten sonra özetle şöyle denildi:


*“Ancak bu açıklama, ülkücü Hareket’in 12 Eylül darbesinin ardından yaşadığı mağduriyeti, kendi tekellerine alarak, bu mağduriyetin referansı ile mevcut hükümetin değirmenine su taşıması anlamına gelmektedir. ‘Mağdur arkadaşlar’ gibi iddialı bir vasıfla, ülkücüler adına, böyle bir bildiriye imza atmak, söz konusu haberde adı geçen 39 kişinin asla ve kat'a hakkı da, haddi de değildir. Zira mağdur olan, bizatihi ülkücü Hareket'tir. Bu 39 kişi, okyanus ötesi projelerin taşeronu olan AKP hükümetinin, sözde reform fakat özde yıkım paketine destek vererek; ABD destekli 12 Eylül darbesinin yol açtığı mağduriyetlerini, yine ABD merkezli sivil darbeye destek vererek mağlubiyete çevirmişlerdir. Mağlubiyetlerine meşruiyet zeminini de yine bir aymazlıkla Anayasa'daki geçici 15. maddede kutsamaya çalışmaları ayrı bir garabet ürünüdür.”*


*12 Eylül Cuntacılarının Yargılanmasını MHP de destekliyor*


Kamuoyuna, *“ülkücü Hareket geçici 15. maddenin kaldırılmasını, 12 Eylül cuntacılarının yargılanmalarını elbette destelemektedir. Kara Eylülün kara sehpalarına Mustafa Pehlivanoğlu'nu, Fikri Arıkan'ı, Selçuk Duracık'ı, Halil Esendağ'ı, Cevdet Karakaş'ı, Ahmet Kerse'yi, İsmet şahin'i, Ali Bülent Orkan'ı, Cengiz Baktemur'u kalleşçe gönderip idam edenleri ve yanı sıra ülkücüleri zindanlarda işkencelere tabi tutanları unutmamıştır, unutmayacaktır ve unutturmayacaktır. İşte tam da bu nedenle, ülkücü Hareket 12 Eylül cuntacılarından hesap soracaktır”* çağrısında bulunan ülkü Ocakları, açıklamasının devamında şu tespit ve uyarılarda bulundu:


*“Ancak sözde anayasa reformunu, sadece geçici 15. maddenin kaldırılmasına indirgeyen bu zihniyet, zikredilen paket içerisinde yer alan ve bölücübaşının taleplerini içeren maddeler hakkında ne düşünmektedir? Bu muhterem ağabeylere(!) soruyoruz; ne yapmaya çalışıyorsunuz? Kenan Evren ve cuntası ile hesaplaşma gayretkeşliğinde bu pakete destek verirken, Türk Milleti ile binlerce yıldır görülmeye çalışılan hesabın bir yenisinin daha ortaya konulduğunun farkında değil misiniz? Biz, teslim olmayanlar, AKP-ABD-AB-şİRKet ‘kutsal ittifak’ına boyun eğmeyen ülkücüler; bahsi geçen 39 kişinin açıklamalarını kabul edilemez olarak nitelendiriyoruz. ülkücü Hareket adına konuşma salahiyetine sahip olan müesseseler, merhum Başbuğ'umuz Alparslan Türkeş'ten emanet olan MHP ve ülkü Ocakları’dır.”*


ülkü Ocakları’nın açıklamasının son bölümünde Başbuğ Alparslan Türkeş’in yine böyle buhranlı bir dönemde söylediği,* “Ben Türk Milleti’ni sokaklarda ıspanak fiyatına satılan demokrasiye... çağırmıyorum”* sözler hatırlatıldıktan sonra *“Halbuki adı geçen kişiler, ‘bir kilo ıspanak fiyatına’ bedel bir gazetede, Türk Milleti'ni açılım safsataları ile üçüncü dünya ülkelerine pazarlanan fason demokrasilere çağıracaklarına- milli iradenin tecelligahı sandığa çağırdıkları an gerçek ülkücü tavrı sergilemiş olacaklardı. Ancak o zaman mağduriyetlerini muzafferiyete dönüştüreceklerdi”* denildi.


Zaman Gazetesi’ni eleştirip, *“yalan ve iftira dolu haberlerle ülkücü Harekete rol biçmeye çalışan bu güruha en güzel cevabı, ortaya koydukları tavır ve duruşla, ülkücü ağabey ve ablalarının vereceğini”*  kaydeden ülkü Ocakları, *“ünlem”* vurgusuyla birlikte *“Muhterem ağabeyler”* diye hitap ettiği imzacılara, *“Hasta olduğunuz vakit halinizi hatırınızı kim soracak? Başınız dara girdiği vakit yanınızda kim olacak? Sahi sizin cenazenizi kim kaldıracak?”* sorularını da yöneltti.


avazturk.com

----------


## bozok

*ülkücü kaldı mı?*



Daha başlık okunur okumaz, ülkücü camiadan gelecek tepkiler kulağımı çınlatmaya başladı.

Ama gerçeklerin üstünü örtmek, tek adama kulluk etmek uğruna bazı şeyleri tartışmaya açmak veya açılan tartışmaları hakikatlerin daha iyi kavranabilmesi adına devam ettirmekte bizce bir sakınca yok.

ülkücü camia yıllardır, kurultay ve istişare alışkanlıklarını kaybettiği için şu anda ya sanal ortamda ya da kahvehanelerde dedikodu üretip hatta kendi ürettikleri dedikoduları daha da abartıp ya kavga ediyorlar ya da birbirlerine sövüyorlar. Bana son zamanlarda herhangi bir tartışmadan dolayı biraya gelen ve beyin fırtınası yapabilen daha sonrada kolkola girip salondan çıkabilen ülkücüleri gösterin de ben de size dua edeyim.

şimdi bana sakın bazı kötü alışkanlıklarınızdan dolayı ağız dolusu hakaret edip, *“Lider-Teşkilat-Doktrin tartışılmaz”*ı hatırlatıp; *”ülkücüler ve ülkücülük ölmez”, “Gerçek ülkücüler şurada”* vs gibi basmakalıp hamaset dolu sloganlar atmayın!

Nerede durursak duralım, Türklük şuuru içinde yaşayan ve Türk-İslam Kızılelması uğrunda koşan bireyler olarak kafamızı artık kumdan çıkarmanın vakti geldi de geçmiyor mu?

İyi bakın!...

Okyanus ötesi iktidarın gündeme getirdiği ve sahte halk kahramanlığı illüzyonu ile vatandaşa kakalanmaya çalışılan ve sonunu kestirmeden hüküm verdiğimiz anayasa değişikliği paketi ne hale geldi. *'F'* tipi basın attı ortaya* “gerçek ülkücüler bu paketi destekliyor“* diye bir olta, hepimiz takıldık gidiyoruz.

Kendinize gelin beyler...Oynanan oyuna dikkat edin.;

“Gönüllü ülkücü”- “Görevli ülkücü”, “Hakiki ülkücü”-”En hakiki ülkücü”,”Sahte ülkücü”-”Gerçek-ülkücü”, “Mağdur ülkücü”, “ üz ülkücü”,“Müjdelenen cuntacı ülkücü”, “ülkücü müsveddesi”,“Helal süt emmiş ülkücü-Emmemiş ülkücü” tartışmalarını ve kavramlarını ortaya ben mi attım?

Bu sahtekarlıklara ve hainliklere karşı direnç gösterebilecek tek camiayı yine birbirine düşürdüler, çekildiler kenara. Açın bakın tek-tük ayakta kalmaya çalışan milliyetçi medyaya ve sanal aleme, neler konuşuluyor neler tartışılıyor. Siz, kıt kalan nefesinizi daha da tüketirken zaten bölük-pörçük parçalarınızı daha da parçalarken, atı alan üsküdar'ı geçiyor.

*Uyanın beyler!*

Mesele anayasa paketini destekleme meselesi değil. Bunu daha Abdullah Gül'ü üankaya Köşkü’ne çıkartırken düşünecektiniz. AKP, Türk coğrafyasının kalbini söküp çıkarıyor ki, bütün Türklüğü mezara gömsün. Allah'ın izni ile tabii ki bunu gerçekleştiremeyecekler ama biz de oynanan oyunları görüp ona göre mücadele etmekle sorumlu ve görevli değil miyiz?

Bakın bu yazıyı yazmak nereden aklıma düştü?

ülkücü camia bu tartışmaları yapıp zaten var olan küskünlük-kırgınlık ve husumetlerine yenilerini eklerken daha da parçalanıp bölünürken AKP'li gençler ne yapıyordu biliyor musunuz?

Anlatayım.

Bir iki günlük mesele. Bir dostumun çay bahçesinde oturup dostlar ile muhabbet edip çay içiyoruz. Baktım oturduğumuz yerin arka tarafındaki masalar birleştiriliyor rezervasyon yapılıyor. Bizim garson arkadaşlara *“hayırdır ne o?”* diye sorduğumda *“ağabey, AKP'li gençler rezervasyon yaptırdılar sohbet edeceklermiş”* cevabını aldım.

Biz dostlarla otururken bulunduğumuz yere kimi küpeli, kimi uzun saçlı-atkuyruklu, kimi sakallı 20 kadar genç girdi. Hepsi de üniversiteliymiş. Onlarında başına AKP gençlik kollarından bir isim oturdu. ünce çaylar söylendi, havadan sudan konuşuldu. Daha sonra muhabbet ustaca İslami konulara kaydırıldı ve AKP'li gençler aldılar sazı ellerine ve başladılar Peygamber efendimizin İslam’ı yayma mücadelesi ile AKP'nin faaliyetlerini kıyaslamaya. Hani işin içyüzünden bihaber olsak bizde *“Tamam, arttık AKP'liyiz”* deyip çıkacağız işin içinden. Konuşulanları bir dinleseniz gençler öyle şuurlu ki(!) bir Tayyip Erdoğan'a açıktan peygamber demiyorlar. Bu toplantının devamına ertesi gün de şahit oldum.

İşte böyle... ülkücüler sanal alemde birbirine sıkarken AKP'li gençler kolkola girmiş daha da şuurlanmış ve öğrendiklerini diğer gençlere aşılamak üzere çay bahçesinden çıkıyorlardı.

Benim bildiğim ve gördüğüm kadarıyla eskiden ülkü Ocaklarında eğitim faaliyetleri olurdu. Daha ortaokulda ve lisede okuyan gençler okuldan çıkar çıkmaz heves heves ocaklara gider ve orada pişerlerdi. 

Ortaokullarda, liselerde, üniversitelerde reisler olurdu. Bunlar çar çakallıkla uğraşmaz, gençliği eğitir bilgilendirir örgütler ve örnek olurlardı..ülkü Ocakları’nda üst düzey görev almış bir arkadaşıma sordum *“eski eğitim faaliyetlerinden eser kaldı mı?”* diye. Aldığım cevap acı vericiydi;

*“Vallahi uzak kaldık. Zaten yaklaştırılmıyoruz ki. Ne olup ne bittiğinden haberimiz yok”.*

MHP Genel Başkanı Devlet Bahçeli her salı Meclis grup kürsüsünden haklı olarak memleketin nasıl satıldığına ilişkin veryansın ediyor. Tamam da, biz gerisini, geri beslemesini merak ediyoruz. Herhangi bir yerde ülkü Ocakları konferansları, toplantıları, kadın kollarının bir çalışması var mı? Eğer var ise neden bizim haberimiz yok. *“Efendim medya yansıtmıyor ki”...*

Komik olmayın beyler! şimdi Devlet bey *“çıkıp televizyona konuşacağım”* desin. TV yöneticileri randevu kuyruğuna girerler. ülkü Ocakları genel başkanı *“çıkıp-konuşacağım”* desin ha keza.

Ama birbirimize kin kusmaktan bunlara vakit ayıramıyoruz ki. Ellerin bize sövüp *'tu-kaka'* ilan etmesine ne gerek var ki, biri oltaya yemi takınca biz kimseye gerek bile bırakmıyoruz.

İşin bir başka boyutu. Yıllardır söylerim. MHP ile gençlik arasındaki mesafe iyice artıyor hatta kopuyor, diye. MHP'nin gençlik yığınağı olmayınca da çok affedersiniz ama meydan ya fosillere ya devşirmelere ya da transfer ustalarına kalıyor.

İnanmayan ortaokullara ve liseler gitsin ve bir anket yapsın. Ankette iki soru olsun; *“Alparslan Türkeş kimdir?”, “MHP, siyasetin hangi yelpazesindedir?”* diye.

Gençlik dinamizmi olmadan, geride yetişmiş şuurlu ve bilinçli gençler ve kadınlar olmadan, siyaset yapılır ve bir kutsal dava geleceğe bırakılabilir mi?

Neredeyse şu günlerde tekrar söylenmeye başlanan *“ülkücüler ya birbirleriye kavga ederler kimseyi de bulamazlarsa aynaya bakıp kendileri ile kavga ederler“* zırvasına rahmet okutacağız.

Biz Türkler Maturidi geleneğinden geliriz. İlmi ve akılcı tartışmadan gerçeklere yaradan Allahın rızasına bağlı olarak arama ve bulma özelliğimizden uzaklaşmamalıyız.

Onun için şöyle usulet ve suhuletle oturup düşünmeli ve tartışmalıyız.

Gerçek ülkücülük nedir? 30 yıl öncesinin ülkücülüğü neydi? Günümüz şartlarına göre ülkücülük ne olmalı? Bu soruları çoğaltıp çoğaltıp cevaplarını da ilmi gerçeklere oturduktan sonra Horasan erleri gibi tüm dünyaya yayılmalıyız. Türklüğün cihan hakimiyeti yalnızca bu coğrafyadaki mevcut hainlerle mücadele etmekle kurulamaz. üok çalışmalı, çok okumalı ve çok edepli tartışmalıyız. Bölünerek değil bütünleşerek, enaniyet ve şahsi hırslarımızdan uzaklaşarak ancak büyüyebiliriz.

Yoksa? ..

Zaman gazetesine söver dururuz. Onlarda bize uzaktan sinsice gülmeye devam ederler…


*Ahmet TAKAN* / avazturk.com / 14 Nisan 2010

----------


## bozok

*Hakkını helal et, Başbuğum bize...* 



Başbuğum;

Yokluğunu kabullenebilmek için; “İnna lillahi ve inna ileyhi raciÃ»n./ Biz Allah’ın kullarıyız. Nihayetinde O’na döneceğiz.” Emr-i İlahi’ye sığınmamıza rağmen ya aczimizden, ya da söz dinletemediğimiz nefsimizle yarışa giren duygusallığımız yüzünden, sensizliğe alışamıyoruz, alışamayacağız!

Başbuğum;

Bir kara 4 Nisan’da sensizliği hiç düşünmemiş ülkücüleri, Başbuğsuz-başşız bırakıp Hak dünyaya terfi ettiğinde; “Alparslan Türkeş öldü!” haberini bütün haber kanalları inanmayarak, hayretler içinde verdiğinde, gök kubbe başımıza çöktüğünde, acımızla düz orantılı olarak feryadü figan ettik!

Milyonlarca ülkücü, seninle helalleşebilmek için karla abdest aldıktan sonra
Cenaze namazınızı kıldıran İmam Efendinin; “Hakkınızı helal ediyor musunuz?” sorusuna milyonların haykırdığı, “Helal olsun!” sözüyle de soğumadı yangın yüreklerimiz! Kim, kime hakkını helal ediyordu? Anlayamamıştık! Anlayamıyoruz! Anlayamayacağız!

Seksen yıllık ömrünü hibe ettiğin milletinle asla bir mes’elen olmamıştı, olamazdı ama bizlere hakkını helal etmiş miydin Başbuğum?

Sensiz loşlaşmış, boşlaşmış, bir başkalaşmış, yabancılaşmış Ankara’yı, tavsiyelerine uyarak güzelleştirebilmek için neler yapılabilirdi arayışlarındaydık. ülkücü hareketin mütevazı devlerinden Emin Alper Hoca’yı ziyaret etmiştik. İslamın edebini, Türklüğün vakarını şahsında toplamayı başarmış ender devlerden Emin Alper’in; “Alparslan Türkeş’in yaptığı en önemli iş nedir?” sorusuna verdiği; “Başıboşluğa, sergerdeliğe terk edilmiş gençliği sokaklardan topladı ve kimse farkında olamadan herkesi ülkücüleştirdi!” demişti.

Yola çıktığın ilk yılların gençten de genci, çocuk irisi bizleri, sokaklara terk etmeyip ülkücüleştirerek içimizden bürokratlar, sanatkarlar, teknokratlar, millet vekilleri, bakanlar çıkarmayı başaran size, kimin helal edecek hakkı olabilirdi? Başbuğum!

Hala sensizliğin oluşturduğu dağılmışlığımıza son vermedik! Hala sensizlikte, senin yerine birini seçebilmek için yapılan canhıraş ikbal yarışları yüzünden toparlanamadık! Oysa sen, kimleri ülkücüleştirmiştin! 

Başbuğum;

Sizinle de, sizden sonra da MHP’ye her katılımda iktidara biraz daha yaklaşmak düşüncesiyle keyiflendik. Asla, kat’a MHP’ye katılımlardan rahatsız olmak gibi bir gafletimiz olmadı! Hatta, yönetime defalarca; “ülkücüler zaten elde bir. ülkücü olmayanları ikna ederek saflara katmak gerek.” dedik.Teşkilat sorumlularından; “Herkesi hatta diğer parti genel başkanlarını bile MHP’li edelim ama Allah rızası için transferleri, ülkücülerin başına geçirmeyin! Türk Milletinin refleksi olmuş ülkücüleri, ülkücülerden başkasının emrine girmeğe zorlamayın, girmezler!” diye yalvardık! Ya ifade edemedik meramımızı, ya da bizi duymadılar! Birbirimize incindik, birbirimizi incittik Başbuğum!

Kime söylesek, kimle dertleşsek öküz altında buzağı arıyorlar! Kimseden özür falan da beklemiyoruz ama bize* “hain”* diyorlar! İsyanlardayız!

Senden sonra; muhalifiz diye, oy verdik inanmadılar! *“Biz de sizdeniz! Biz de sizdeniz!”* diye yırtındık, duymadılar! 

Türkiye Cumhuriyeti Devleti, seksen yıllık intikama soyunmuşlarca zor günler yaşıyor Başbuğum!

Sorumlular seyrediyorlar! Seyrediyoruz Başbuğum, biz de seyrediyoruz!

Artık her senenin 4 Nisan’ında klasik-mu’tad kabir ziyaretleriyle, gönlümüzün Türkeşçi tarafını avutuyorlar! Avunamıyoruz, inciniyoruz!

Bütün şer güçlerin inadına, bizi dışladıklarını zannedenlerin inadına, manevi huzÃ»runda bir daha haykırıyoruz: “Türk’üz! Türk milliyetçisiyiz! Biz de sizdeniz! İnadına MHP’yiz, MHP’liyiz! üünkü biz, Başbuğ’un ülkücüleştirdiği Türkeşçileriz. Bize küsenlere küsmeğe tenezzül etmeyecek kadar Türk gönüllüyüz. Duyun bizi!” 

Hakkını helal et Başbuğum bize!


*Mustafa ASLAN* / YENİüAğ GZT. / 4 Nisan 2010

----------


## bozok

*ülkücünün eskisi*



Buhran hallerinde delirme-cinnet hatta intihar söz konusu olabiliyor. Saflar, mevziiler tarumar oluyor. Karışan saflarda dönek-en muteber dava adamı, hain kahraman ilan ediliyor.

Türkiye, bu kırılmayı, gel-gidi sık yaşamaya başladı.

AKP’nin Ergenekon’a karşı cihadı; saflarına yeni yeni mücahitler taşıyor. Bu mücahitler öyle Milli Görüş çizgisinden değil. Hidayete erenler ya eski ülkücü ya eski solcu.

Kimi devlete olan kinini, kimi devlete olan sadakatinin hesabını sormak için AKP’nin kuyruğuna takılıyor. Aslında kuyruk değil de koçbaşı görevini üstleniyor.

Eski solcuların hemen hepsi yeni sağcı oldu!

Murathan Mungan’a atıfta bulup yola devam edelim…

Yandaş medyada ülkücünün eskisi çok makbul!

Eski ülkücü unutulduğu, terk edildiği, münzevi dehlizde birden bire yıldız gibi parladı. Cemaatin ve yandaş medyanın manşetleri ekranları ardına kadar açıldı.

Geçmiş zaman eylemlerini unutulan Derviş-i Adem kılığında dolaşan eski ülkücüler, MHP’den uzaklaştıkları sürece dava adamı olarak tanıtılmaya, anılmaya başlandı.

Suratları, suretleri unutulan eski ülkücüler fena halde demokrat kimlikleri ile ahkam kesmeye hatta MHP Genel Başkanı Devlet Bahçeli’ye postaya koymaya başladı.

Demek ki henüz tedavülden kalkmamışlar, miatları dolmamış.

Hele geçmişleri ile “derin” gurur duyanların hallerini izledikçe aklıma bazı cezaevleri geliyor. üzellikle de Elazığ cezaevi.

Bugün demokrasi adına nutuk atanlar, AKP ile aynı safı tutunlar, nedense geçmişlerini ve Elazığ cezaevini anımsamıyorlar ya da kimse onlara anımsatmıyor.

Eski yaraları kaşımak geçmiş hataları anımsatmak istemiyorum, ama hak-hukuk-adalet adına yola çıkan eski ülkücülerden bazılarına hiç olmazsa şu soruyu sormak gerektiğini düşünüyorum.

Elazığ cezaevinde solcu gençler asılırken, tutuklu olduğunuz halde siz hangi pavyonda eğleniyordunuz?

Lütfen önce bunu bir izah edin, o vakitler toy olduğunuzu söyleyin ve biz de samimi olduğunuza inanalım…

Demokrasi havariliğinizi alkışlayalım….

Sahi yapabilir misiniz….


*Necdet PEKMEZCİ* / avazturk.com / 19.4.2010

----------


## bozok

*Türkeş’in sağ kolları ve mezar taşından şahit tutmak*


MHP eski Genel Başkanı Alparslan Türkeş’in vefatının üzerinden 13 yıl geçti. Onun adına onun ağzından o kadar çok şey yazılıp çizildi ki; şehir efsaneleri bile yanlarında dünkü masal kalmaya başladı.

Ortaya çıkan, ki genellikle de nakde ve makama çevrilebilecek konular olduğunda, bu zatlar ortaya çıkıyorlar. Her konuşan, mutlaka ve mutlaka merhum Alparslan Türkeş’in sağ kolu olduğu unvanını bir yerlere yazdırmaya gayret ediyor.

Zaten onlar istemeseler de ilgili şahıs ile konuşan kişi mutlaka Alparslan Türkeş’e referansta bulunup ya haberini ya yazısını kıymetlendirecek.

AKP’nin anayasa değişiklik çalışmaları başlar başlamaz, cemaat ve yandaş medya teyakkuza geçti. Tavır alan MHP’yi ehlileştirmek amacıyla sütre gerisinde, itilmiş ve kakılmış eski ülkücüler birden bire pahaya bindi.

Eski ülkücüler leb dediklerinde yandaş medya leblebi olduğunu anladı, anlattı. Birkaç günde bir Türkeş’in sağ kolları açıklama yapıyorlar. Bir eski ülkücü diğerlerine öyle bir fark attı ki; değme gitsin.

Anayasa Mahkemesi, Yargıtay, Danıştay vs…

Türkeş’in, bu kurumları halletmek istediğini dolayısıyla AKP ile aynı politikayı izlediğini öne sürdü. ülkücü hareketin ABC’si 9 Işık’ta bu konuları işlediğini savundu.

Oysa eski ülkücü nedense Anayasa Mahkemesi’nin Türkeş’in de içinde bulunduğu ve *“Efsane Albay”* olarak ünlendiği 27 Mayıs 1960 ihtilalinin ürünü olduğunu unutuvermişti.

Oysa bilenler Türkeş ile birlikte çalışanlar, ketum, olduğunu bilirler. Mesela Salih Gökçe, Rıza Müftüoğlu veya Yılmaz şenyüz…

Hepsi de Türkeş’e yakındı.

Hiç biri de sağ kol olmadı, olamadı.

Salih Gökçe, sağ kol tartışmasına bildik, Adanalı üslubu ile katılıyor:

*“Devlet hayatiyeti ile ilgili kendine bile konuşmakta imtina eden bir adamdı. üzerine titrediği iki mefhum vardı; bir millet iki devlet. Bunların göreceği zarar konusunda Türkeş kesin tavırlı ve dik duruşluydu. Asla devlete ve millete zarar verecek davranışta olmadı.”*

Salih Gökçe, “Türkeş öleni 13 sene olmuş onun ağzından muhabbet ediyor” diyor ve ekliyor:

"*Rahmetli Türkeş’in sağ, sol kolu, ayağı yoktu. 5 yıl beraber çalıştım. Bazı şeyleri bırakın bana söylemesini, kendi ile mezara giden şeyler vardı. şahit mezar taşından gösterilmez*.”

Sağ kollara bir anımsatma yaparak yazıyı bitirelim:

Merhum Türkeş, herkese beyaz bir sayfa açılmasından yana olduğunu söyler ama mutlaka eklerdi, illaki bir de kara kalemle nokta koyun…


*Necdet PEKMEZCİ* / avazturk.com / 23.4.2010

----------


## bozok

*Eski ülkücülere bir haller oldu* 



22 Nisan 2010 / avazturk.com

*Merhum Abdullah üatlı’nın arkadaşlarından Musa Serdar üelebi kapatılan DTP'nin eski Genel Başkanı Ahmet Türk'ü evinde ziyaret etti.*

Ekonomi ve Sosyal Araştırmalar Derneği (Ekopolitik) adı altında bir grup kurarak, farklı kesimlerle toplantılar yapan Musa Serdar üelebi, Ahmet Türk'ü Ankara üukurambar'da bulunan evinde ziyaret etti. Türk ile evinde yaklaşık yarım saat görüşen üelebi, daha sonra Türk ile birlikte gazetecilerin sorularını yanıtladı. Türk'e geçmiş olsun ziyaretinde bulunduklarını kaydeden üelebi, Türk ile birlikte, _`birlik ve barış'_ mesajı verdiler.

ANF’nin haberine göre,üelebi, ziyaret sırasında yaptığı konuşmada 1980 öncesinin senaryolarının yeniden yazıldığını söyledi. üelebi,* "Türkiye 80 öncesinde çok acı tecrübeler yaşadı. Yaşananlar Türkiye'ye büyük zarar verdi. Yumrukla bir şeyin halledilemeyeceğini, olayların konuşarak çözüme kavuşturulacağını düşünüyoruz. 80 öncesi yapılanların kanıtları bugün ortaya çıkıyor. O kutuplaşma bugün de yaratılmak isteniyor"* dedi.

Ahmet Türk ise *"Halkları karşı karşıya getirmek isteyenler var. Bir Kürt'ün hak ve özgürlüklere kavuşması Türk'ün hak ve özgürlüklerini kısıtlamaz. Demokratik bir ülkede diyalogla barış içinde yaşanmalı. Seçimde fazla oy almak için değil vicdanla hareket edilmeli. Siyasetçiler seçimlerde 5 puan daha fazla oy alacağız diye hareket etmemeli. Bu açıdan bu ziyareti çok anlamlı buluyorum"* diye konuştu.

...

----------


## bozok

*YAPMAYIN BEYLER! BU SON şANS*



17.04.2010 

Günlerdir gazetelerde MHP üst yöneticilerinin “*Anayasa değişikliklerini Anayasa Mahkemesi’ne götürmeyeceğiz*”, “*CHP’nin malzemesi olmayız*” gibi söylemleri yayımlanıyor.

Yapmayın beyler!.. Bu, laik ve demokratik Türkiye Cumhuriyeti’nin son şansı. Atatürk’ün çağdaşlaşma ve aydınlanma devriminin son şansı. Sizler, bu anayasa değişikliklerini Anayasa Mahkemesi’ne götürerek CHP’ye aracı ya da dayanak olmayacaksınız. Atatürk Cumhuriyeti’ni kurtaracaksınız.

üünkü, bu anayasa değişiklikleri yürürlüğe girmeden ve Anayasa Mahkemesi’nin yeni yapısı oluşturulmadan önce, yapılmak istenilen karşıdevrim değişiklikleriyle hukuksal yoldan mücadele etmenin tek yolu, Anayasa Mahkemesi’ne dava açılmasından geçiyor.

Lütfen, siyasal iktidarın ana projesini anımsayalım. Siyasal iktidarın ana projesi Atatürk Cumhuriyeti’ni dönüştürmek ve “*İslami Cumhuriyet*”i kurmaktır. AKP üst düzey yöneticilerinin iktidara gelmeden önce ve iktidarda iken söyledikleri bunun en büyük kanıtıdır. Ayrıca, 7,5 yıldır yapılanlara bakıldığında toplumsal ve bireysel yaşamın nasıl dönüştürüldüğü görülmüyor mu? Yine bu dönemde karşıdevrim yönünde, özellikle temmuz 2007 seçimlerinden sonra nasıl dev adımlarla ilerleme sağlandığı açıkça ortada değil mi?

Atatürk devrimlerinin temel ilkesi laikliktir. 30 yıldır, ama özellikle son 7,5 yıldır laiklik ilkesinin eylemli olarak ihlali için elden gelen çaba gösterilmiştir. şimdi anayasa değişikliği ile, gelinen çizgiye anayasal meşruiyet kazandıracak altyapı oluşturulmaya çalışılmaktadır.

“*Değişikliklerin laiklikle ne ilgisi var?*” demeyin. Oyunun büyük bölümü bu noktada oynanıyor. Anayasa Mahkemesi, Yargıtay ve Danıştay’ın yüksek yargıçlarının, kendilerini anayasal düzenden yana taraf görerek verdikleri kararlara, lütfen bir bakalım. Değişiklikten sonra atanacak yüksek yargıçların, yapacakları yemini bile düşünmeden, “*irticai eylem ve işlemleri sindirecek*” yorumlar yapacaklarını unutmayalım. Bu yüksek yargıçların Cumhuriyet’in temel değerlerine yaklaşımlarının değişeceğini gözden uzak tutmayalım.

Halkoylaması ile ilgili süre bunun için 60 güne indirilmiştir. Hatta teknik hukuk izin verseydi, asıl amacın bu süreyi 45 güne çekmek olduğu da açıklanmış idi. Bu süreyi kısaltmanın amacı, anayasa değişikliklerinin kısa sürede yürürlüğe girmesini sağlamaktır. üünkü bunun arkasından, Anayasa Mahkemesi ve Hakimler ve Savcılar Yüksek Kurulu’ndaki operasyon 30 gün içinde bitirilecek ve Türkiye Cumhuriyeti çıkmaz yola sokulacaktır. Ondan sonra, Türkiye Cumhuriyeti’nin bugünkü anayasal rejimini koruyup kollayacak bir yargı organı bulunamayacaktır.

“*Anayasa Mahkemesi’nin gücünün siyasete manivela olarak kullanılmasının doğru olmadığını*” söylüyorsunuz. Bu doğru bir yaklaşım değil. Anayasa Mahkemesi’nin gücü, iktidar gücünün “totaliter” bir rejime dönüşmemesini sağlamak için vardır. Bu güç, aynı zamanda Cumhuriyeti kuranların iradelerinden kaynaklanan anayasal düzeni korumak için öngörülmüş evrensel bir güçtür ve çağdaş demokrasinin gereğidir.

Anayasa değişikliğinin yürürlüğe girmesiyle, Türkiye Cumhuriyeti’nin temel değerlerinin dönüştürülmesi için yol üzerinde hiçbir engel kalmayacağını; bu nedenle, açılacak davanın bu değerleri korumak için başvurulacak son hukuksal şans olduğunu çok iyi değerlendirmek gerekir. 

Bu şansı Türkiye Cumhuriyeti’ne tanımak için elinden gelenin yapılması, her yurtsever Atatürk milliyetçisinin görevi olmalıdır.

Değilse bu yolun sonu, “*sivil darbe*” ile gerçekleştirilen “*seçilmiş krallar*” döneminin başlangıcı olacaktır.

*
Bülent Serim
Anayasa Mahkemesi eski Genel Sekreteri

Odatv.com*

----------


## bozok

*Birleşmeyiniz: Birbirinizi yiyiniz!*


Sürekli geliştirmek, ilerletmek, araştırmak ile daha iyiye ulaşmak azim ve iradesinin yıkıldığı bir yerde yıkılacak başka bir şey kalmamış demektir. İnsan iradesiyle ya da iradesizliğiyle ayrılmış yollar, atılmış köprüler ve yıkılmış yapılar aynı iradeyle daha mükemmel bir biçimde yeniden yapılandırılabilir. Bu bilinçli olarak yapılmıyor ise söylenecek fazla söz yok demektir.
 
Ancak bilinmelidir ki olanı biteni hiç kimse olmasa da tarih not ediyor. Bu bağlamda başarısızlığa gerekçe bulmak ya da beceriksizliği ihale etmek suretiyle hiç kimse Türk Milliyetçilerinin iktidar dışı kalmasıyla sonuçlanacak bir sorumluluktan kendisini kurtaramaz. Gerçekte bir fikir, iddia ve ideal sahibi olanlar, bu değerlerini öfkeye, kine, inada, narsizme ve bencilliğe kurban etmeyecek kadar basiretli olmalılar. Aklı selim sahipleri ölümlü ve sonlu dünyada sonsuz ayrılık ve aykırılık içinde olamazlar. Toprağın üstünden daha çok altında mensubu bulunan bir hareket sahiplerinin bu konuda çok daha duyarlı olmaları beklenir.
Varlığı ve bütünlüğü dahil hemen her şeyi tehdit altına girmiş olan Türkiye’de bir olması, omuz omuza vermesi gerekenlerin birbirlerine karşı ilgisiz ve karşıt bir pozisyonda görünmesinin izahı yoktur. Bu nedenle “Türk milliyetçileri” birleşiniz diye hep yazıp durduk. Ardından da dedik ki “bugün birleşiniz aksi takdirde yarın uğruna birleşebileceğiniz bir değer kalmayacak”. Bütün feveranlara rağmen bu çağrının hiçbir yansıması olmadı. 

Türk milliyetçileri için vasatın en uygun olduğu bir zaman diliminde bile sinerji ve sıçrama yaratacak bir tavır ortaya konulamıyor. Umut olmak ve bunu dalga dalga Anadolu’ya salmak dururken herkes konumunu meşrulaştırmakla meşgul olmaya devam ediyor. Sahip olunan değerler neredeyse tümüyle elden gidiyor, onu savunduğunu söyleyenler ise var güçleriyle hırs ve egolarını parlatmakla meşguller.

Anlaşılan o ki, herkese anladığı dilden konuşmak gerekiyor. Bizim de o dili konuşmamızın zamanı gelmiştir. Biz de öyle yapacağız.

*Birleşmeyiniz! Ayrışınız!*
Geçmiş yoktur “an” vardır. “Bu an şu demdir” düşüncesinde olanların yapacakları başka bir şey yoktur. Toplumda zaman, örgüt, alkış, ödül ve güç kimden yanaysa ondan taraf olmak gibi kusurları vardır. “Haklıyım-haksızsınız” stratejisini uygulayınız. üünkü hiçbir konuda anlaşamamakta anlaşmanın yolu buradan geçmektedir. ünemli olan başarı ya da zafer değil rakip görünenleri yok etmektir. Adını “muhalif” koyup tehlikeli, “muvafık” koyup ajan ilan ediniz. Firavun misali yavrularınızı bebekken yok ediniz. Birer birer değil kitleler halinde lanetleyiniz. Bu davranışın tarihi ve hukuki karşıtlığından da dem vurunuz. Devlet-i Ali’nin yüce çıkarları için “kardeş katlinin caiz” olduğunu bunun Sultan Fatih’ten miras kaldığını söyleyiniz.

O nedenle birleşmeyiniz-ayrışınız, beraber olmayınız-karşıt olunuz, omuz omuza vermeyeniz-gırtlak gırtlağa geliniz. üünkü haklı ve doğru yoldasınız. Güç elinizdeyse hak da hukuk da sizin elinizde demektir. İtişiniz-kakışınız, itham ediniz-suçlayınız ve didişiniz. Didişiniz çünkü kendi iktidarınızı başka türlü engelleyemezsiniz. Biliniz ki, Türk milliyetçiliği öfkeye, kine, inada, narsizme ve bencilliğe kurban edilecek kadar naif bir duygudur. Değerlerinizi kendi elinizle değersizleştirip etkisizleştiriniz. Ayrışın beyler ayrışın! 


*üzcan YENİüERİ* / YENİüAğ GZT. / 25 Mayıs 2010

----------


## bozok

*ülkücüden, Bahçeli'ye suç duyurusu!* 


Referandumda evet oyu kullancak olan 12 Eylül'ün mağdur ettiği binlerce ülkücüden biri olan Ramazan Akgün, MHP Genel Başkanı Devlet Bahçeli hakkında suç duyurusunda bulundu. 

1980'de 16 yaşında iken hapishaneye atılan Akgün, Bakırköy Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığı'na yaptığı suç duyurusunda, anayasa değişikliğiyle ilgili bir televizyon kanalına verdiği röportaj ve bir internet sitesinde yazdığı yazılar nedeniyle Bahçeli ve MHP'li yöneticilerin hakaretlerine maruz kaldığını belirtti.

Anayasa değişikliği paketi hakkında fikirlerinin sorulduğunu ve 12 Eylül İhtilali ve Mamak hatıralarını bir televizyon kanalında dile getirdiğini kaydetti. Akgün, "Bu yayın için şahsıma bir ücret teklif edilmediği gibi teklif edilse dahi kabul etmem söz konusu değildir. Hayatımı serbest ticaret yaparak kazanıyorum. Bu yayınlardan sonraki günlerde MHP Genel Başkanı Devlet Bahçeli ve yöneticilerinin düzenledikleri miting, basın açıklamaları ve gazete köşe yazılarında 'eski ülkücü' tanımlaması icat edilerek (diğer başka şahıslarla birlikte) hakaretlere maruz kalmaktayım." ifadelerini kullandı.

Akgün, Bahçeli ile birlikte MHP Genel Başkan Yardımcısı Recai Yıldırım ve MHP Genel Başkan Basın Müşaviri ve Ortadoğu Gazetesi köşe yazarı Yıldıray üiçek hakkında da suç duyurusunda bulundu. 

Hiçbir parti liderinin referandum konusunda baskı uygulayamayacağını belirten Akgün, suç duyurusu gerekçesini şu şekilde açıkladı: "Parti yönetimi, aldığı kararı seçmeni ve fikirdaşları üzerinde dayatamaz. Fikirlerini ve tavsiyelerini açıklamaktan öte sözler demokrasimiz ile bağdaşmaz. 12 Eylül 1980'de 16 yaşında bir lise öğrencisi iken tutuklanan, şimdi 47 yaşında olan şahsım Başbakan'ın yönlendirmesi, aldatması ya da MHP Genel Başkanı'nın baskısı ile karar verecek değilim. Bir partiye yandaş olmayı da, başka bir partiye düşman olmayı da kabul etmiyor; kitlelere ulaşan bu sözlerinden dolayı genç ve fanatik partizanların şahsıma nasıl davranacaklarını hesap etmek konumunda olan Devlet Bahçeli'nin, söz ve üslubu hakkında; şahsıma yöneltilen hakaret ve hedef gösterilmem sebebiyle makamlarınıza başvurmak gereğini duydum." (Zaman)


04.08.2010 üarşamba *09:52 / VATAN*

----------


## bozok

*'Başdanışman depremi'* 



*MHP Genel Başkanı Devlet Bahçeli, başdanışmanıyla ‘Evet’ yüzünden yolunu ayırdı* 

MHP’de 12 Eylül referandumu öncesinde “Başdanışman depremi” yaşandı. MHP Genel Başkanı Devlet Bahçeli, uzun yıllardır Başdanışman ve Merkez Yönetim Kurulu üyesi olarak görevini sürdüren Prof. Dr. Vedat Bilgin’le yollarını ayırdı.

12 Eylül’de yapılacak referandumda “Evet” oyu verilmesi gerektiği yönünde tavır alan Bilgin’e, Bahçeli “Ayrıl” mesajı verdi. Bunun üzerine Bilgin, Başdanışmanlık görevini bıraktı. Bilgin’in, önümüzdeki süreçte MHP Merkez Yönetim Kurulu (MYK) üyeliğinden de istifa edebileceği belirtiliyor. Türk-İş’te de danışmanlık yapan Bilgin, MHP’nin liberalleşmesi yönündeki görüşleriyle tanınıyordu. MHP’nin koalisyon ortağı olduğu dönemde TCDD Genel Müdürlüğü de yapan Bilgin, 2007 seçimlerinde milletvekili adayı olmuş ancak seçilememişti. Bilgin MHP camiasındaki “şahinler” tarafından eleştiriliyor, bazı çevrelerce ise Bahçeli’den sonra MHP’nin başına gelebilecek lider adayları arasında gösteriliyordu. Bilgin, Ergenekon davası konusunda da “Ergenekon yapılanması vardır. Ordunun içinde bazı cuntacılar bu örgütün üyeleri, bu nedenle onların yargılanması, sorgulanması orduda moral bozukluğuna neden olmaz” diyordu. (Hürriyet)


05.08.2010 Perşembe *09:03 / VATAN*

----------


## bozok

*MHP'de ‘evet’ istifası!* 


*Türkay ARKADAş / DHA* 

DENİZLİ'nin Babadağ İlçesi'nde MHP’li 3 belediye meclis üyesi, referandumda ‘Evet’ oyu kullanacaklarını açıklayarak, partilerinden istifa etti. Babadağ Belediye Meclisi üyeleri Zeki Yalınkaya, Ercan üoban ve Cengiz Güven, hem partilerinin referandumda ‘hayır’ cephesinde yer alması, hem de MHP’li Belediye Başkanı Ahmet Yümsek’in icraatlarını tasvip etmedikleri için istifa ettiklerini belirtti. 

Babadağ Belediye Meclisi üyesi Zeki Yalınkaya, bireysel hak ve özgürlükleri genişleten anayasa değişikliği paketi konusunda partileri MHP ile aynı görüşte olmadıklarını belirterek, “Değişikliğe sunulan önerilerin eksiklikleri de olsa, demokrasi yolunda önemli bir adım olduğuna inanıyoruz. Bu sebeple referandumda oyum ‘evet’ olacaktır. Ayrıca belediye başkanımızla belediye hizmetlerinin yürütülmesinde derin fikir ayrılığı sebebiyle partimizden istifa ediyorum” dedi.

Ercan üoban da, Anayasa değişikliği sürecini basından takip ettiğini kaydederek, “ülkemizin, kendimin ve çocuklarımın geleceği açısından, Avrupa’da 5 yıl demokratik bir ülkede yaşadığımdan dolayı, partimin görüşlerine bu konuda katılmıyorum. Seçimden beri başkanımızla da hizmetler konusunda sıkıntılar vardı” diye konuştu. 

Cengiz Güven de arkadaşları Yalınkaya ve üoban’la aynı görüşte olduğunu, partisinden istifa ettiğini açıkladı.



03.09.2010 Cuma *14:36 / VATAN*

----------


## bozok

*MHP'de şok istifalar!* 


Kütahya’nın Simav ilçesine bağlı Yeşildere belde Belediyesinin MHP’li Başkanı Tahsin Akkuş ve 3 Belediye Meclisi üyesi, halk oylamasında tercihlerinin “*evet*” olacağını açıklayarak partilerinden istifa etti. Akkuş ve 3 üyenin AK Parti’ye katılmasıyla 9 kişilik Yeşildere Belediye Meclisinde MHP’li üye kalmayacağı, AK Partili üye sayısının 8’e yükseleceği ve bir üyenin de CHP’li olduğu belirtildi.



02.09.2010 Perşembe *18:20 / VATAN*

----------


## bozok

*Evet afişini indirince dayak yedi*



DENİZLİ'de MHP İl Başkanı Zafer Kaplan, ülkücü bir emekli öğretmenin, evinin önüne asılan ‘Sevdamız millet, kararımız evet’ yazılı afişe tahammül edemeyip indirmek isteyince, 2 kişi tarafından öldüresiye dövüldüğünü ileri sürdü. Sol kolu 2 yerinden kırılan, kalça kemiğinde kırıklar ve vücudunun bir çok yerinde darp izleri olan emekli öğretmen 58 yaşındaki İlhan Piyan, Denizli BSK Cerrahi Hastanesi'nde tedavi altına alındı.

Emekli öğretmen İlhan Piyan, 6 Eylül Pazartesi günü, Zeytinköy Mahallesi'ndeki evinin karşısında bulunan 4 katlı inşaatta asılı olan ve üzerinde ‘Sevdamız millet, kararımız evet’ yazılı dev afişi indirmek istedi. Piyan, afişin iplerini kesmeye çalışırken, iddiaya göre kendisini görerek inşaata çıkan 2 kişinin sopalı saldırısına uğradı. Kendisini kurtarmak isteyen Piyan, kaçmaya çalışırken, inşaatın 1'inci katına geldiğinde yere düştü.

Piyan'ı yerde yaralı gören vatandaşların çağrısı üzerine olay yerine gelen ambulans emekli öğretmeni Denizli Devlet Hastanesi'ne kaldırdı. İlk müdahalenin ardından Piyan, BSK üzel Cerrah Hastanesi'ne götürüldü. Sol kolu 2 yerinden kırılan, kalça kemiğinde kırıklar ve vücudunun bir çok yerinde darp izleri olan İlhan Piyan dün de ameliyat edildi. Piyan'ın hayati tehlikesinin bulunmadığı belirtildi.

Olaydan sonra gözaltına alınan ve isimleri açıklanmayan 2 kişinin polisteki ifadelerin ardından serbest bırakıldıkları belirtildi.

MHP İl Başkanı Zafer Kaplan, “Evet afişine tahammül edemeyen, 12 Eylül işkence mağduru ülkücü arkadaşımızı öldüresiye dövdüler. 12 Eylül ihtilalinden sonra gördüğü işkenceler sonucu kafa tası kırılmış, işkenceler kendisinde kalıcı bir iz bırakmıştır. Bugün de farklı bir saldırıya maruz kalmıştır. Bu olayın peşini bırakmayacağız. şiddeti uygulayanlar mutlaka yargıya hesap verecek” dedi.


8 Eylül 2010 / *VATAN*

----------


## bozok

*MHP'ye Operasyonun İşaret Fişeği : Eşek Polemiği* 



Referandum sürecinde , "Evet" cephesinin oynadığı en kritik cephelerden bir tanesi , "ülkücü" tabandı ve bu konuda sistematik çalışarak belli ölçülerde başarıya ulaştılar. Anayasa değişiklik paketinin, 12 Eylül cuntasının yargılanmasının önünü açacağı yönündeki yalan sınırında gezinen şüpheli iddia yandaş medya tarafından "ülkücü" tabana ustalıkla pazarlandı. 

üoğu insanın, aynı AKP'nin 12 Eylül cuntası ile kolkola verdiği pozlardan ve Anayasa paketi görüşmeleri sırasında, *12 Eylül cuntasının yargılanmasının önünü şüphe götürmeyecek şekilde açacak değişiklik önergelerinin bizzat AKP tarafından engellendiğinin haberi bile olmadı.* 

Egemen propaganda makinasının bu yönde kullanıldığı en önemli araçlardan biri, "eski ülkücü" , "ülkücü" sıfatına sahip ve şu anda MHP yönetiminde temsil edilmeyen ne kadar isim varsa , bu isimleri vitrine çıkartarak _"Evet"_ dedirtmek oldu. 

Bu isimlerden biri de , Zaman tarafından _"ülkücü camianın önde gelen aydınlarından"_ olarak tanıtılan Mustafa üalık oldu. 

Mustafa üalık'a "aydın" sıfatını yakıştırmanın çok iddialı olduğu bugün (13 Eylül 2010) CNN Türk'te yayınlanan Tarafsız Bölge programında ortaya çıktı. 

Bugün, CNN Türk'teki programa Mustafa üalık'la , MHP Genel Başkan Yardımcısı Bölükbaşı arasında yaşanan sert polemik damgasını vurdu.

üalık ne kadar "aydın" sıfatından uzaksa, Bölükbaşı'da o kadar "mantıklı" sıfatından uzaktı ve MHP'nin referandumda yitirdiği zemine ilginç açıklamalar getirmeye çalıştı. Erzurum ve Yozgat gibi illerde "hayır" oylarının ezici çoğunluğa sahip olmasını, _"zaten oralar MHP'nin kalesi değildi"_ şeklinde açıklamaya çalışınca ve üalık'ı referandumda AKP'nin paşalığını yapmakla suçlayınca, Mustafa üalık'ın hayli hiddetli üslubunun hedefi oldu. 

Bu sert polemik savaşı Ahmet Hakan'ın reyting iştahını kabartmış olacak ki; Hakan, oracıkta, üalık ve Bölükbaşı'nı MHP ile ilgili tezlerini yarın özel programda tartışmaya davet etti. 

üalık bu teklife şöyle cevap verdi : 

*"Eğer Bölükbaşı programa alkol sınırını aşmadan gelecekse varım"*

Böylece, Ankara'nın bir açık sırrı daha (Bölükbaşı'nın alkolle ilişkisi), kamuoyu önünde ifşa edilmiş oldu. 

Diğer tartışma programlarında çok çabuk hiddetlendiğini gözlemlediğimiz Bölükbaşı'nın üalık'ın bu ifadeleri karşısında sessizliğini koruması ve bu sert ithamları , "üslubu görüyorsunuz" mealinde sözlerle geçiştirmesi dikkat çekiciydi.

Bölükbaşı'nın tek karşı hamlesi,

_"Ben üalık gibi tanıtım fonu ile ilişkili biri değilim"_ 

şeklinde oldu ve buna üalık; 

_"Bölükbaşı yarınki programa benim tanıtım fonu ile bağlantımı kanıtlayan bir kanıt getirirse burada eşek gibi anırırım"_ 

şeklinde cevap verdi. 

Bölükbaşı soyadı "eşek" polemiklerine alışık bir soyad. Deniz Bölükbaşı'nın babası, zamanın CKMP Milletvekili Osman Bölükbaşı , Meclis kürsüsünde yaptığı bir konuşmada; 

_"Bu Meclisin yarısı eşektir"_ 

ifadesini kullanmış ve sözünü geri alması istenince de sözünü şöyle geri almıştı : 

_"Bu Meclisin yarısı eşek değildir"_

Deniz Bölükbaşı'nın babası usta bir siyasetçi ve polemikçiydi. Kendisinin Dışişleri'ndeki performansı bir yana; Mustafa üalık gibi bir isim karşısında performansına bakarak siyasetçiliği ve polemikçiliği için aynı şeyi söylemek zor. 

*Daha da önemlisi bu yüksek profilli ve daha da sesi yükseltileceği anlaşılan polemik MHP'ye yönelik , referandum öncesinden ısıtılmaya başlanan bir operasyonun habercisi olma niteliği taşıyor.* 

MHP'nin mevcut yönetimi ile 12 Eylül referandumu sonrasında daha sesli tavır almaya başlayacağı anlaşılan ülkücü tabanın "önderleri" arasındaki çatışma şiddetleneceğe benziyor. 

Ramiz Ongun'un referanduma beş gün kala Tayyip Erdoğan'la birlikte bir iftar yemeğine katılıp; iftar çıkışında "evet" oyu vereceğini açıklaması bu tabloyu daha da anlamlı kılıyor. 

*MHP'ye yönelik taban üzerinden başlatılacak bir operasyon sözkonusu ise*; Mustafa üalık gibi sert ve renkli polemik yapan ve bunun karşısında kendisini yeteri kadar savunamayan Bölükbaşı gibi isimlere ihtiyaç olacaktır. 

"MHP Müdürü" sıfatı ile anılan Devlet Bahçeli bu operasyona direnmesi gerektiği kadar direnecek ve gerekli işaret geldiği zaman bir görev adamı olarak koltuğunu kendi yerine layık görülecek isme bırakmakta tereddüt etmeyecektir. Bu sürede son görevi; çevresindeki kadroların tepkisini ölçülü tutmak ve bu yakın çevrenin gazını almak olacaktır. 

MHP için düğmeye basanlar, elbet Bahçeli'yi o koltuğa oturtan ve orada tutan Ali odakla da bir uzlaşmaya varacaktır. 

*Referandumda "hayır" oyu verenleri "darbeci" ilan eden Tayyip Erdoğan, Millet'in yarısını "eşek" yerine koymuştur.* 

Tayyip Erdoğan daha sonra bu sözünden, gerekirse "eşek"lerin oyuna da saygı duyacaklarını açıklayarak çark etmiştir. 

Babasının meşhur "eşek" polemiğinden onlarca sene sonra; oğul Bölükbaşının içine düştüğü yeni "eşek" polemiği , Tayyip Erdoğan'ın bu ülke için kıymetini anlamayan bizim gibi "eşek"lerin dikkatini çekmiştir. 

Eşekler hassas hayvanlardır. Televizyonlarda yaşanan polemiklere karşı aşırı hassasiyetimiz için "eşek" olmayanlardan özür dileriz. 


*Açık İstihbarat / 14 Eylül 2010*

----------


## bozok

*MHP'ye operasyon ve "görev adamı" Bahçeli...* 



*"Hayır"* oylarında ortaya çıkan *en önemli zaafın MHP kanadından geldiği* giderek netleşiyor. Referandum vesilesiyle *anlaşıldı ki bu parti, seçmenini tamamen kaderine terketmiş.* Genel merkeze ve Meclis'e hapsolmuş siyaset, bir kez daha ağır yenilgiyi tattı. 


*"Cemaat ve AKP, MHP tabanında oyun çevirdi; sinsice partinin altını oydular"* saptaması bu aşamada dertlere çare olmayacaktır. Sorunun daha derinde olduğu anlaşılıyor. AKP ve cemaatin MHP tabanında sinsi bir çalışma yapmış olduğunu kabul etsek bile, takdir edilsin ki ortada bir zaaf olmasaydı böyle bir çalışma başarılı olamazdı.


MHP'li arkadaşlarımız, AKP ve medyası tarafından bulunup ortaya çıkarılan ve *"eski ülkücü"* olarak takdim edilen kişilerin, *"sahte ülkücüler"* olduğuna; hepsinin ya cemaat mensubu ya da AKP ile ihale ilişkisi içinde bulunan insanlar olduklarına bizleri ikna etmişlerdi.


*Belli ki yanılmışlar...*


*Ve tabii bizi de yanıltmışlar.* 


*Neticede MHP tabanından önemli oranda bir "evet" çıktı....*


Bu kadar ağır bir siyasi yenilginin, müsebbiplerine bir fatura çıkarmaması beklenemez. Nitekim, MHP'li Uşak Belediye Başkanı, *"Vicdanımın sesini dinledim"* dedi ve referandumda *"evet"* oyu verdiğini açıkladı.


*Bu açıklamayı, MHP'de yaşanacak büyük fırtınaların işaret fişeği sayarsak fazla da yanılmış olmayız.* 


şimdi MHP'yi adına ister *"operasyon"* diyelim, ister *"değişim"* diyelim sancılı bir süreç bekliyor.


*Peki cemaat ve AKP, MHP'nin tabanını nasıl kendine çekebildi?*


MHP yönetimi bu gerçeği kabule şimdilik yanaşmıyor. Deniz Bölükbaşı televizyonda, *"Erzurum ve Yozgat zaten bizim bölgemiz değildi, buralarda AKP'nin daha çok milletvekili var"* demiş bulundu ki hayatta duyulmuş en büyük siyasi gaflardan birisidir.


Erzurum'u ve Yozgat'ı vaktinde AKP'ye kaptırmış olmak, bugün sorumluluktan kaçmanın sığınağı oldu.


*Yok böyle bir şey!*


Erzurum ve Yozgat tabii ki MHP'nin doğal alanlarıdır, oy depolarıdır.


Buraları kaybetmiş olunca *"zaten bizim değildi"* diyemezsiniz. *"Peki neresi sizin?"* diye sorarlar. *İzmir mi, Yalova mı?*


*"Cemat, MHP'nin tabanını nasıl çelebildi?"* sorusunun cevabını aramaya devam edelim:


Muhabirlik hayatımda, seçimler dolayısıyla Türkiye'nin tamamını bir kaç kez katetme fırsatı buldum. Erzurum'u ilk gördüğümde şaşırmıştım. Doğunun bu en büyük ve en önemli merkezi yoksulluktan, bakımsızlıktan, yatırımsızlıktan harap vaziyetteydi.


*İşbaşına gelen her hükümet nedense Erzurum'u ihmal etmişti. Kars, Van, hatta Ağrı'nın durumu bile daha iyi görünüyordu.* 


Halk işsizlikten, yoksulluktan, unutulmuşluktan bezmiş vaziyetteydi. Dertlerini anlatacakları, sorunlarını dinleyecek kimse yoktu. İhmal edilmişliğe bir de *"uzaklık"* duygusu eklenince hissedilen çaresizliğin boyutu daha da artar. Aynı yalnızlığı bir de Kırgızistan steplerindeki insanlarda gördüğümü hatırlıyorum.


Erzurumlular, milliyetçi ve muhafazkar insanlardı ama milliyetçilikle karın doymadığını gibi çevrelerini kuşatan etnik kimlik milliyetçiliğinin ortasında bir de *"Türk"* kimliğine sahip olmak işlerini iyice zorlaştırıyordu. Siyasetçiler, doğunun desteğini almak için etnik kimlikçiliğe prim verdiklerinden, *"Türk olmak"* dezantaj haline gelmişti.


İşte Erzurum, cemaatin ağlarına bu şartlar altında takıldı. Cemaat bu terk edilmiş insanlara el attı, çocuklarına iş verdi. Darda kalanın yardımına koşuldu, ev toplantıları ve yardım geceleri vasıtasıyla da olsa insanlar bir çeşit *"sosyalleşmeye"* cemaat sayesinde kavuştular. Sıkıntılarını paylaşan, dertlerine çözüm bulan, kendilerini kaale alan birileri vardı artık. Seçimden seçime gelip meydanda miting yaptıktan sonra, on kişinin elini sıkmadan şehirden ayrılan politikacılardan bıkmışlardı.


Devlet Bahçeli, Cihan Paçacı, Mehmet şandır, Deniz Bölükbaşı ve Oktay Vural'a sormak lazım: *"Erzurum'a hayatınızda kaç kez gittiniz?"*


Tepedekiler Ankara'da yüksek siyasetle iştigal edip milletvekili listesi hazırlamakla meşgÃ»lken, taban işte böyle koparıldı. 


*şimdi belli ki MHP'de bir deprem yaşanacak ve yönetime daha "ehil" kadroların gelmesi sağlanacak.* 


Devlet Bahçeli'nin tavrı ne mi olur? Hemen söyleyelim: 


*1999'da ücalan'ı asmayıp besleme kararı aldığında ne olduysa yine o olur...*


2000'de AB'den gelen katılım sinyaline *"Münasip olduğu görülüyor"* dediğinde ne olduysa yine o olur...


2002'de Türkmen çadırında aniden *"seçime gidelim"* dediğinde ne olduysa yine o olur...


2007'de *"Yüce divana göndereceğim"* deyip meydanlarda urgan attığı Abdullah Gül'ün üankaya'ya çıkmasını sağladığında ne olduysa yine o olur...


Yani Bahçeli, önce biraz ortalığı kontrollü bir şekilde gerdikten sonra aniden *"Milletimiz, MeHaPe yönetimini yeni bir kadroya teslim etme kararı almıştır; münasip olduğu görülüyor"* der ve işin içinden çıkar. _(Bu son açıklamayı da elindeki kağıttan okur)_


*"Görev adamıdır" kendisi...*


*Ve görevini aksattığı şimdiye kadar görülmemiştir...*



*Fatma Sibel YüKSEK* / KENT GAZETESİ / 15 Eylül 2010

----------


## bozok

*MHP*


*ülkücülere ambargo uygulanıyordu, bırak ekrana çıkarmayı, telefonla bağlanıp iki kelime görüşleri bile alınmıyordu, miting görüntülerine karartma uygulandı, yok sayıldı.*


*
Ya şimdi?
Saatlerce canlı yayınlara çıkartıp, karşılıklı oturtup, söz hakkı tanıyoruz ayaklarıyla birbirlerini dövdürüyorlar.
*
Haliyle soruyorsunuz...
*“MHP’de ne oluyor?”
**
Aslında...
*“MHP’ye ne yapılıyor?”
*Böyle sormanız lazım.
*
Dökelim hele...
*
Ecevit hastaydı, yürüyemiyor, bırakmıyordu, İsmail Cem ile Hüsamettin üzkan gidişatı değiştirmek için ayrıldı, yeni parti kurdu, sol için umut oldu... O da ne? ABD’den gelen arkadaş *“ben de varım”* dedi, işin içine girdi, n’oluyo demeye kalmadan, *“ben artık yokum”* dedi, çarşı karıştı tabii, kaçan kaçana, lider adayı İsmail Cem aniden bertaraf oldu.
*
Mehmet Ağar ile Erkan Mumcu, ortak oldu, barajı geçmelerine kesin gözüyle bakılıyordu, tarih başka akacaktı, bi katakulli, darmadağın, ikisi de tasfiye.
*
Cem Uzan, parti kurdu, bismillah, üç ayda langırt diye yüzde 7’yi geçti, faktör oldu... Ve, hızar çalıştı, onu da biçti.
*
Tuncay üzkan, partisi marjinaldi ama, milyonları sokağa dökmeyi başarıyordu, doooğru Silivri’ye... Doğu Perinçek, milyonları sokağa dökemiyordu ama, ne diyecek diye milyonlar onun ağzına bakıyordu, takır takır anlatıyordu çünkü... 
Tuncay’ın yanına.
*
Muhsin Yazıcıoğlu’nun helikopteri düştü. Herkes dinleniyor, herkesin o anda nerede olduğu biliniyor, kokpitteki gazetecinin imdat çığlıkları canlı yayında, köylüler düşse düşse şuraya düşmüştür diyor, nafile, öldüğünden emin olunana kadar kıç kadar arazide bulunamadı.
*
Deniz Baykal’a komplo; cezaevine gönderilemediği için, evine gönderildi.
*
Açın haritayı, Tanganika’dan Yeni Zelanda’ya, Güney Afrika’dan Norveç’e kadar, son 8-9 senesindeki siyaset sahnesinde, bu kadar “tesadüf”ü olan bir başka ülke gösterebilir mi kimse?
*
Gösteremez... üünkü, bizim manzarayı *“görmek için”* devrimci ülkücü gazeteci filan olmaya gerek yok, haritacı olmaya da gerek yok... *“Bakarkör”* olmak yeterli.
*
Sıradaki hedef... Devlet Bahçeli’dir.


*Yılmaz üZDİL* / HüRRİYET GZT. / 16 Eylül 2010

----------


## bozok

*MHP üZERİNE BİR KOMPLO TEORİSİ*

 


17.09.2010 22:10

Son aylarda yavaş yavaş hızlanan, ancak son yıllarda adım adım planlanan bir strateji ile Türk siyasetinin yeniden planlandığı, şekillendirildiği ve siyasi partilere müdahale aşamasına kadar inen bir büyük planın yürürlüğe konulduğu konusunda bir komplo teorisi üreteceğim. İnanmak ya da inanmamak siz değerli okuyucularımza kalmıştır.

Kurguladığım komplo teorisinin başlangıç noktası, *12 Eylül 1980’dir. 12 Eylül 1980 askeri darbesinden itibaren adım adım planlanıp bugünlerde sonuçlanmak üzerine hayata geçirilen bir sinsi plan ile yaşıyoruz.*

*ADIM ADIM O PLAN*
Gelin, adım adım yürürlüğe sokulan bir planla nelerin başarıldığını başlıklar halinde hatırlayalım :

• 12 Eylül darbesi ile birlikte toplumun her kesimi ve özellikle genç kuşaklar depolitize edildi

• Gençlik, ideolojiden ve siyasetten soğutularan bireycileşmeye, dine yönelime ve gelecek endişesi içinde birbirlerinin omuzlarına basarak yükselmeye ve yaşama mücadelesi vermeye itildi.

• Merkez siyaset ve siyasi partiler yıpratıldı, ülkede planlı ekonomik program çerçevesinde halk fakirleştirilirken gelir dağılımı adaletsizliği ile sınıflar ve eksimler arasındaki uçurum arttırıldı, büyük sermayenin gücü devleştirildi, sermaye dışa bağımlı hale getirildi, yoksul kitleler nüfusun çok büyük bir kısmını oluşturdu.

• Siyaset ve siyasetçiden ümidin kesilmesi planı başarılı olurken, yeni program çerçevesinde yeni siyasi oluşum piyasaya sürüldü ve elbirliğiyle başarılı olması için bütün unsurlar ve bütün kaynaklar seferber edildi

• *Yeni siyasi oluşum, başarılı biçimde iktidara getirildi, ulusalcı unsurları hala bünyesinde taşıyan eski siyasi partilerin tasfiye edilmesi ve güçsüzleştirilmesi süreci başladı*

• Yeni siyasi iktidarın tam anlamıyla kontrol edilebilmesi için bütün kadroları ayrıntılı biçimde yeniden oluşturuldu

• Eski siyasi yapı ve onun uzantıları olan siyasi partiler ve siyasetçiler tasfiye edildi

• Eski siyaseti besleyen sermaye odakları tasfiye yoluna gidildi, sermayenin el değiştirmesi sürecinde iktidar olanaklarıyla yeni bir işbirlikçi ve bağımlı sermaye grubu yaratıldı

• *Basın ve yayın organları tamamıyla ele geçirildi, teslim olmayanlar satın alındı, sindirildi ve yok edildi*
*
*• İktidar karşısında pay kapma ayrışına giren yeni bir “enteller korosu” yaratıldı, işbirlikçi “aydınlar” ile dayanışma halinde medyanın her köşesine salındılar ve ulusal değerlere ve ulusal kurumlara Taraf’lı saldırılar başlatıldı

• İktidarın sağlamlaşması amacıyla demokratik sistemin temel değeri olan Güçler Ayrılığı ilkesi ortadan kaldırılıp Yasama-Yürütme ve Yargı güçleri siyasi iktidarın denetimi ve emrine verildi ve bu konudaki Anayasal-yasal altyapı hazırlandı

• ülkede Demokratik Despotizm ya da demokrasi adına diktatörlük rejimine geçiş için bütün altyapı hazırlandı

*• Yeni rejim karşı çıkan her örgütlü ve örgütsüz eleştiri, darbecilikle suçlandı*
 
*SİYASİ HAREKETLERİN GüüSüZLEşTİRİLMESİ*
Bu süreçte yeni siyasal yapıya hizmet etmeyecek ya da engel olacak siyasi hareketlerin ve özelikle siyasi partilerin güçsüzleştirilmesi ve ele geçirilmesi süreci de başlatılmalıydı. Bu çerçevede, bazı siyasi partiler ele geçirildi, bazı siyasi partilerde lider ve kadro değişiklikleri yapıldı, bazı siyasi partiler parçalanmaya başladı, bazı siyasi partilere de komplolarla içten müdahaleler yapılmaya başladı.

*MHP’nin parçalanması, BBP’nin ortaya çıkarılması, solda yeni oluşumlar ile CHP’nin güçsüzleştirilmesi, CHP ve MHP’de iç çekişmeler yaratılması, CHP ve MHP içindeki bölünmelerle devşirilen siyasetçilerin siyasi iktidara eklemlenmesi gibi planlar aynı anda yürürlüğe konuldu. Bu süreçte bağımsız ülkücüler, dinci solcular, devlet düşmanı Marksistler, Amerikancı solcular üretildi.*

Bugün geldiğimiz noktada, topraklarının altından Avrupa’nın petrol ve doğalgazının geçtiği, stratejik bir coğrafyaya yayılmış, Karadeniz’i kontrol edebilecek, Akdeniz’in sahibi olabilecek, Orta Doğu’ya müdahale yeteneği olabilecek Müslüman bir Küçük Amerika’nın yaratılması sürecinin son aşamasına gelindi.

*ENGELLER*
Yakın zamanda İran’a askeri müdahale, Irak’ın parçalanması, “Kürt Devleti”nin kurulması, Afganistan ve Pakistan coğrafyalarının yeniden tanzimi gibi planlar devreye sokulacak. Bu küresel siyasi atmosferde Türkiye, Sonun Başlangıcı’na gelmiş görünüyor. Bu son, itaat eden bir siyasi iktidarın sürekliliği anlamında istikrara kavuşturulmak üzere. Bu istikrar, demokratik bir siyasal sistemle asla başarılamaz. Bu nedenle, demokrasi adına demokratik sistemin temel kurumlarının ve kurallarının yok edilmesi gerekiyor. Bu sürecin de sonuna gelmek üzereyiz.

*Sonun Başlangıcı’nda 5 önemli engel vardı:*

1. Ulusal değerleri besleyen basın-yayın organları
2. üniversiteler, Aydınlar ve işbirlikçi olmayan sivil örgütler
3. TSK
4. Yargı
5. Ulusal Değerlere İnanmış Siyasi partiler ve Siyasetçiler
Ulusal değerleri besleyen basın ve yayın organları tek tek imha edildi. Bugün geldiğimiz noktada bir elin parmaklarıyla sayılacak kadar azlar ve etkisizleştirilme noktasındalar.

üniversiteler, YüK operasyonu ile ve yeni üniversitelerin kurulmasıyla susturuldu, denetim altına alındı ve etkisizleştirildi. Suskun bir üniversite yaratıldı.

TSK, kendisini savunur noktaya itilerek mahkeme kapılarında hak arar noktaya getirildi. Psikoloji savaş ile her geçen gün bazı “Taraf”larca, “Zaman” zaman, “Vakit”li vakitsiz medya işbirlikçisi “Star”lar tarafından yıpratılmaya devam ediyor.

Yargı, bağımsız bir erk olmaktan uzaklaştırılmak noktasında. şimdilik sadece Yüksek Yargı ayakta kalsa da zaman içinde bütünüyle teslim alınacağı konusunda kimsenin şüphesi kalmadı.

*Geriye ne kalıyor ? Ulusal değerlere inanmış bağımsız Türkiye Cumhuriyeti’nin savunucusu olacakların önünde yürüyecek siyasetçiler ve siyasi partiler.*

Teslim alınamayan siyasi partiler yıpratılacak, güçsüzleştirilecek ve bölünecek. üizgiye girmeyenler bertaraf edilecek. Bugün MHP’nin yaşadığı işte budur. MHP, çizgiden çıkmış görünüyor ve emperyalizme hizmet etmemenin bedeli olarak MHP’ye saldırılıyor. CHP’ye nasıl saldırılıyorsa, MHP’ye de öyle acımasızca saldırılıyor. Hedef, ulusal değerleri savunanları bertaraf etmek.

Bugünkü Türkiye gerçeği işte budur. Bu, benim kafamda yarattığım bir komplodur. Umarım, Türkiye asla bu noktaya gelmez.


*DoçDr. Birol Ertan
*Odatv.com

----------


## bozok

*BAHüELİ’NİN ARTIK BUNU FARKETMESİ GEREK*



15.10.2010 10:51

Hürriyet yazarı Yalçın Doğan bugünkü yazısıının *“Barolarda AKP MHP Kürt ittifakı”* başlıklı ilk bölümünde Anayasa Mahkemesine Barolardan yapılan üye seçimini şöyle anlattı:

“CELAL Mümtaz Akıncı. Afyonkarahisar Baro Başkanı. Mecliste AKP oylarıyla Anayasa Mahkemesi üyeliğine seçiliyor.

Hazret gerçek akıncı. şu döküme bakın:

- Referandumda evet kampanyasını canı yürekten destekliyor.

- Erzincan Başsavcısı İlhan Cihaner’in tutuklanmasına tavır koyan baroların hazırladığı bildiriye imza atmıyor.

- Balyoz Davasında emekli orgeneral üetin Doğan’ın salıverilmesini doğru bulmuyor.

şimdi Bay Akıncı Anayasa Mahkemesi üyesi olarak, yukarıdaki döküm doğrultusunda evrensel hukukun gereklerini yerine getirecek.


*İKİ LİSTE İKİ GüRüş*

Akıncı’nın kimliği belli. Burada soru şu:

Türkiye’de barolara kayıtlı 32 bin avukat var, nasıl oluyor da, AKP’ye bu kadar yakın biri o süzgeçten geçerek, Anayasa Mahkemesine seçiliyor?

AKP iktidarı bu seçimle ilgili yasada çok marifetli. Türkiye’de 78 baro var. Bu seçimde her baronun bir tek oyu var.

İstanbul’da 25 bin avukat var, oyu bir. Artvin’de 54 avukat var, oyu bir. Ankara’da 9 bin avukat var, oyu bir. Bitlis’te 38 avukat var, oyu bir.

Barolar kendi aralarından birini Anayasa Mahkemesine seçmek için toplanıyor. Seçime 75 baro katılıyor.

Seçimde iki liste yarışıyor. İki liste, iki ayrı siyasal görüş. İlk liste sosyal demokrat ağırlıklı. İkinci listedeki üç adaydan biri AKP’ye, ikincisi Kürtlere, üçüncüsü MHP’ye yakın. üye seçilen Celal Mümtaz Akıncı bu listenin başında.


*OY DAğILIMI*

Sosyal demokrat ağırlıklı liste 27 oy alıyor. İkinci liste 41 oy alıyor. 7 oy geçersiz sayılıyor. 41 oyun dağılımı şöyle:

14 AKP’li, 14 Güneydoğulu, 11 MHP’li ve 2 liberal.
Meclise, seçim için 41 oy alan ikinci liste adayları gidiyor.
AKP, MHP, Kürt ve liberal ittifakından oy alan liste.
Meclis AKP oylarıyla Akıncı’yı seçiyor.

Akıncı aslında çevresinde sempatik bir kişi olarak tanınıyor. Ama, siyasal görüşüne gelince, işler biraz değişiyor.

Bu seçim referandum gibi. Referandumdaki ittifak her alana yayılıyor.

Bu ittifakı en başta MHP Genel Başkanı Devlet Bahçeli’nin düşünmesi gerek. Kendisi AKP’ye söylemediğini bırakmıyor, ne var ki, MHP’li üyeler farklı alanlarda AKP ile işbirliği halinde.

Anayasa Mahkemesi’ne gelince, orası artık AKP denetiminde.”


*Odatv.com*

----------


## bozok

*“EVET”üİ üLKüCüLER*


Yozgat’ın Yerköy kazasında 70’li yıllarda üç genç ülkücü vardı. Adları Mehmet GüL, Bekir BAZ ve Osman… dı. Mehmet GüL önce Diyarbakır Eğitim Enstitüsüne gitti ama PKK'lılar okumasına müsaade etmedi. 

Ayrılıp İstanbul’a yerleşti.. Daha sonra İstanbul ülkü Ocakları Başkanlığı yaptı. MHP'den milletvekili oldu ve iki yıl önce hakkın rahmetine kavuştu.

Bekir BAZ polis oldu. Pol-Bir Genel Başkanlığını üstlendi. 12 Eylül sonrası meslekten atıldı. Ekmek parasının peşinden gitti, zar zor SSK'dan emekli oldu.

Osman Astsubay oldu. Emekli olunca Yerköy’e geri döndü.

12 Eylül 2010'da yapılan referandumda Yozgat'tan %77 evet oyu çıktı. 40 yıldır ülkücü olan Bekir BAZ 40 yıllık ülkücü arkadaşı Osman’ı arayarak;“Niçin Evet oyu bu kadar fazla?” diye sitem etti. ülkücü(!) Osman ilginç bir cevap verdi: “Ne yani Alevilere mi oy vereceğiz. Tabii ki, evet oyu verdim”. Bekir BAZ şok oldu, telefonu kapattı.

Demek ki, ülkücü Osman, partisi MHP'nin söylediklerine inanmamış, AKP'li Başbakan'a inanmıştı.

Bakalım, Başbakan ne demiş? MHP lideri Bahçeli ne demiş? Neticede ne olmuş?

Başbakan referanduma giderken; Türkiye’nin daha ileri demokratik bir ülke olacağını, yargıyı Alevilerin elinden kurtaracağını söylemiş, bu arada MHP ve CHP'nin hükümetin Abdullah üCALAN ile görüştüğü iddiasına karşı ispatlamayan şerefsiz demiş.

MHP ise EVET oyu çıktığı takdirde ülkenin bölüneceğini söylemiş, hükümetin üCALAN ile pazarlık yaptığını iddia etmiş.

Bizim ülkücü Osman da Türkiye bölünsün mü, Vatan elden gitsin mi, Yoksa HSYK dan alevi hakimler mi gitsin? ikilemi karşısında; Alevi hakimleri daha büyük tehlike görerek oyunu EVET olarak kullanmış.

Başbakanın ücalan ile hükümet olarak görüşmüyoruz lafı meğer bir “YALAN” mış. Başbakanın emrindeki memur olan MİT Müsteşarı üCALAN ile görüşüyormuş. Yani MHP doğru söylemiş.

Referandumdan sonra BDP taleplerini yükselterek üZERKLİK istediğini açıkladı. Yani kabaca “Bağımsız Kürdistan Devleti”

Evet MHP doğru söylemiş. Türkiye artık bölünmeyi tartışıyor. MHP'nin morali bozuk. Doğru şeyler söylediği halde, kendi ülkücülerinin bir bölümü kendisine inanmamış. Ne hazindir ki, üCALAN’ın cahil ablasıyla beraber refarandumda EVET oyu kullanmışlardır.

HSYK seçimleri yapıldı. HSYK'da bulunan bir iki Türkmen Alevi de tasfiye edildi. Artık, Türkmen Alevisi hakim ve savcıların önemli görevlere gelme imkanı, hatta hiçbir alevinin savcı, hakim, memur olma ihtimali bile yoktur. Tıpkı Bakan, Müsteşar, müdür olma ihtimali olmadığı gibi.

ülkücü(!) Osman bey artık çok mutludur. 100.000'e yakın ülkücü memuru sürgün eden hükümet, yan kuruluşu haline getirdiği HSYK'yı da demokratikleştirdi! şimdi sıra ülkücü hakim, Osman KAüMAZ gibi hukuk adamlarını sürgünden sürgüne gönderip, hayatlarını karartmaya geldi. şimdi sıra, yandaş hakim ve savcılarca AKP ve ABD'ye karşı olan herkesin Silivri'ye tıkılmasına geldi.

Yozgatlı ülkücü(!) Osman’ın keyfine diyecek yoktur herhalde.


*Mehmet SARAL /* Gazete5.com /19 Ekim 2010

----------


## bozok

*MHP’nin tarihi hatası!*


Aynen ‘Anayasa Mahkemesi’ ile ‘Hakim ve Savcılar Yüksek Kurulu’nun iktidar partisinin emrine girmesi ve örneğin Anayasa Mahkemesi’nin “gerektiğinde laik-demokratik rejimi, Anayasa’nın değiştirilemez maddelerini bile koruyamayacak bir yapıya” dönüştürülmesi için üye sayısını arttırma ve üyelerin çoğunluğunu kendilerinin seçmesi gibi Yargıtay ve Danıştay’da operasyon yapılıyor.

Yargıtay Başkanı Gerçeker’in bu büyük yanlışı önlemek için çırpınmaları, çözümün böyle değil “bölge idare mahkemeleri” açılarak olacağını tekrarlamasına rağmen inatla yüksek mahkemelerin daire sayısı arttırılıyor ve yeni daireler ve kendi seçecekleri yargıçlarla bu mahkemeler de iktidar emrine sokulmak isteniyor. CHP elinden geldiği kadar bu antidemokratik adımları önlemeye çalışırken MHP’nin iktidara yardımcı olduğunu görüyoruz.

*‘AYNI SAFTA’ BASKISI*

Seçim yaklaşırken MHP ciddi bir çelişki içine girdi, doğrudur. ülkenin geleceğini tümüyle değiştirecek, ülkenin bütünlüğünü bile tehlikeye sokacak adımların beklendiği bir dönemde olmamız bir yanda dururken ve ‘tüm muhalefet partilerinin karşı çıkması gereken’ değişiklikler hızla yapılırken onun bir sorunu daha var; CHP ile aynı saflarda görünmemek. Ve şimdi bu sorun onu “tarihe geçecek” hatalara sürüklüyor.

Hükümet hiç kimseye içeriğinin ne olduğunu açıklamadan “Demokratik açılım” diye ortaya çıktığında MHP de CHP ve diğer muhalefet partilerinin çoğu gibi buna tepki göstermiş; “açıklayın, böyle karar alınamaz” demişti. Haklı oldukları gelinen noktada açıkça ortadadır. Buna rağmen ve AKP referanduma “BDP ile işbirliği içinde” gitmiş olmasına rağmen ustaca bunun tam aksi bir iddiayı ortaya atarak “CHP-MHP ve BDP”yi aynı çizgide göstermeye çalışmıştı.

*BU HATA UNUTULMAZ*

MHP şu anda, seçim öncesi yine bir nedenle “CHP ile yan yana” gösterilmemek için Yargıtay ve Danıştay’a, yani şu anda henüz “iktidarın eline geçmemiş” olarak duran son iki yüksek mahkemeye yapılmaya çalışılan operasyona destek veriyor.

‘Yargıtay ve Danıştay’a yeni daire açılması’ ile ilgili tasarıyı durdurmak için başka çare kalmadığını gören CHP’li Adalet Komisyonu üyeleri (5 milletvekili), böylesine hayati bir tartışmada AKP’li üyelerin “konuşma sürelerini 5 dakikayla sınırlandırması üzerine” Komisyondan topluca istifa etmişler. “Bir parti grubunun tümüyle çekilmesi halinde Komisyon’un yeni üyeler seçilinceye kadar çalışamaması” gibi bir kural olmasına rağmen MHP’li üyelerin desteğiyle çalışmaya devam edilmiş.(Oysa ‘HSYK üyelerini kendilerinin seçeceği referandum sonrasına kadar’ bu kurulun çalışmaları Adalet Bakanı ile müsteşarının katılmamasıyla nasıl engellenmişti.)

*MHP DE GüVENDE DEğİL*

MHP’nin bu hatası tarihe geçecek ve hiç unutulmayacak bir hatadır. ülkenin “bireysel ve siyasi yanlış kararları, yanlış adımları önleyebilecek, denetleyebilecek tüm yüksek mahkemeleri” iktidarın emrine girdiğinde MHP dahil her parti, her görüş, her vatandaş güvenliğini tümüyle yitirmiş olacaktır.

Hele de “Arınç’a suikast iddiasıyla ilgili” subayları serbest bırakan hakimin yetkilerinin aylar sonra alındığı, “darbe-terör örgütü iddialarıyla” tutuklanan insanlara ait CD’lere ve cep telefonlarına polis tarafından bilgilerin yüklendiği bir ortamda durum tümüyle ümitsiz hale gelmiş demektir. Bırakın her şeyi bir yana “sürüleceğini veya yetkilerinin alınacağını” bilen hakimler nasıl olur da ‘iktidarın hoşlanacağı karalar dışına’ çıkabilir?

İnanın bana artık Türk devleti’nin tanımından “hukuk devleti” ifadesinin derhal çıkarılması gerekir.

*YENİ ANAYASAYI SORUN DA..* 

MHP “seçim politikası” yapmakla “ülke adına mutlak doğrular”ı ayıramadığını göstermiştir. Buna bakınca seçim sonrası AKP-MHP koalisyonu bile düşünebilecekleri görülüyor. Bari önce seçim sonrası yapılacak “yeni anayasada ülke bütünlüğü ve değiştirilemez maddelerle ilgili nasıl değişiklikler planlanıyor” onu araştırsınlar da ‘hayatlarının hatası’ndan sonra bir de ‘hayatlarının trajedisi’ni yaşamasınlar!

*Ruhat MENGİ* / VATAN GZT. / 31 Ocak 2011

----------


## bozok

*Münasip Olmadığı Görülüyor…*


Milliyetçi Hareket Partisi’ne hiç oy vermedim, Devlet Bahçeli’nin siyaset tarzını da güven verici bulmam. 1998 yılında AB, müzakerelerin başlatılması için ağır şartlar öne sürdüğünde, sabatayist olmakla suçlanan rahmetli İsmail Cem bile “_Bize tuzak kuruyorlar, sakın kabul etmeyelim. Helsinki uçağını kaldırmayınız Sayın Başbakan!”_ diye isyan ederken, Devlet Bahçeli, Mehmet Ali İrtemçelik’in bir iki kelamından sonra AB zilleti için *“Münasip olduğu görülüyor*” demişti.
Bahçeli’nin üslubuyla müsemma bu ifade tarihe geçti. Dostlarımızla hala şiddetle karşı çıktığımız bir duruma ikna olmuş gibi yapmamız gereken hallerde _“Münasip olduğu görülüyor”_ diyerek şaka yaparız.

Devlet Bahçeli bu vecizeyi telaffuz etmeden bir kaç gün önce Başbakanlık’ta şehit aileleri ile görüşmüş, onlara bebek katilinin hak ettiği cezayı alacağına dair namus sözü vermişti. Biz de o zaman Sabah gazetesinin muhabiriyiz, _“AİHM’deki yargılama süreci sona erdiğinde siz ücalan’ın kılına dokunabileceğinizi mi düşünüyorsunuz_?” şeklindeki sorumuz Sayın Bahçeli’nin pek sert bakışlarıyla karşılaşmıştı.

ücalan adlı katilin idam dosyası da Bahçeli _“Başbakan yardımcılığı”_ mesaisi yaparken Başbakanlık’ta kayboldu. Dosya sonradan-_ne alakaysa_-Devlet Arşivleri Genel Müdürlüğü’nde ortaya çıktığında atı alan üsküdar’ı geçmiş, ücalan dünyanın en “saygın” siyasi mahkumları arasında yerini almış, Mandela ile mukayese edilir olmuştu…

Bahçeli’nin *“Münasip olduğu görülüyor”* diyerek açtığı kapının ardından bugünlere geldik. Bayrağımız yakılıyor, Taksim’deki Atatürk heykeline olmadık alçaklıklar yapılıyor, İmralı’daki sapık Türkiye’yi iç savaş çıkarmakla tehdit ediyor…

En hafif deyimiyle *“siyasi basiretsizlik”* diyebileceğimiz bu büyük gafletten MHP ve Devlet Bahçeli belki ders çıkarır diye düşünürken, bu kez de Meclis’e girmenin sevinciyle dün kürsüden yağlı urgan fırlattığı Abdullah Gül’ü alkışlar arasında Cumhurbaşkanlığı koltuğuna oturtuyor…

Neymiş? Demokrasi öyle gerektiriyormuş…

*Al sana demokrasi!*
şimdi MHP, alçakça bir kaset tezgahıyla giderilmeye çalışılırken Abdullah Gül hiç de *“demokrasi bunu gerektirmiyor”* demiyor. Bu kepazeliği mütebessim seyrediyor. “*Sayın Bahçeli bana destek olmuştu, ben de Cumhurbaşkanı kimliğimle bu alçaklığa karşı çıkayım*” diye bir vefa göstermek aklının ucundan geçmiyor.

MHP’li dostlarımız kızmasınlar ama partilerinin imajı aralarında bizim de bulunduğumuz bir kısım vatandaşın gözünde maalesef böyle. Koalisyon hükümetini ve AB sürecini gazeteci olarak izlerken MHP bende bir-iki icra bakanlığı karşılığında savunduğu herşeyden çark edecek bir parti izlenimi bırakmıştı. Rantı çok seven ve siyasi ilkesizliğin piri olmuş insanlar var aralarında.

*Tabii bütün bu gerçekler, MHP’nin Türk siyasetindeki önemini azaltmıyor.*En deforme olmuş ve yanlışlara boğulmuş haliyle bile MHP’nin Türklüğün bekası için varlığını koruması gerekiyor. *Siyasi kadroların yoldan çıkmışlığı, idolojik körelmişliği bu partiye gönül vermiş milyonlarca Türk milliyetçisinin tarihi misyonunu ortadan kaldırmıyor.*

üyle olduğu içindir ki bu kadar kötü yönetildiği halde, seçimlerde barajı geçip geçemeyeceği bahislere konu olduğu halde MHP üzerinde şeytani operasyonlar yapılıyor.

Kaset alçaklığının MHP’nin yönetim kadroları ve seçilmişlerinden çok kitlesel olarak Türk milliyetçilerini hedef aldığını düşünenlerdenim.*Milliyetçi kitlenin kendisine olan saygısı, inancı köreltilmek istenmektedir*. Kasetler sadece bu gizli çekimlere kurban gitmiş siyasetçilerin kişilik ve aile yapılarını değil, bütün bir toplumun inandığı değerleri sorgulamasını getirecek psikolojik savaş unsurlarıyla bezelidir.

ürneğin görüntülerde yer alan kadınlardan birinin ilköğretim okulu öğretmeni olduğu belirtilmekte, ardından kadının küçük çocuğu görüntülere getirilmektedir. O kadar ahlaksızca, Allahsızca ve o kadar kirli bir saldırıyla karşı karşıyayız ki masum bir çocuğu bu kirli savaşa alet etmekten, geleceğini karartmaktan kaçınmıyorlar. Kadının mesleğini ifşa ederek de *“Küçük çocuklarımızı bu kadına mı emanet etmişiz”* diye düşünmemize sebep oluyorlar. Kutsal öğretmenlik mesleği de bir kasetle böylece yıkılıp gidiyor.
Bütün bunları söylerken sapla samanı karıştıracak, eşlerine ihanet eden, şehvetlerini ailenin kutsallığının önüne koyan, güya topluma örnek olması gereken koca koca adamların yediği haltları savunacak değiliz.

üzellikle bir kadın olarak kasetlere konu olan bu adamların özel hayatlarını bu kadar insanlık değerlerinden uzak bir şekilde yaşamalarını hoş görmemiz kabil değildir. Aklımız ve vicdanımız bu adamların yok olup giden itibarlarından yana değil_, (böyle sahte itibarlar yok oluyorsa olsun ayrıca)_ eşleri ve çocuklarından yanadır. *Ahlak duygusu ve vicdanı olan herkesin öncelikle eşler, çocuklar ve özellikle görüntülere malzeme yapılan küçük çocukla empati kurması gerekiyor.*

Aklı, vicdanı ve ahlak duygusu olan herkesin bu olaya bir cerrah titizliği ile yaklaşması, zihninde virüslü alanları özenle temizlerken, korunması gereken değerleri bütün bu ağır saldırıya rağmen güvence altına alması gerekiyor. Dediğimiz gibi hedefe konulan sadece belli bir siyasi kadro değil, hedefe konulan gelecek nesillerimizin kafasında şekillenecek olan ahlak duygusudur. *Neyin ahlak olup neyin olmadığını karıştırmamız, olayları sapkın bir dedikodu merakıyla izlememiz ve kendimize olan bütün saygı ve inancımızı kaybetmemiz isteniyor.*

Toplumun genlerini hedef olan bu kadar tehlikeli bir operasyon karşısında önlem alması gerekenler, olayı en müptezel biçimde seçim malzemesi yapıyorlar. Başbakan meydan meydan dolaşıp kaset dedikodusu yapıyor, toplumun en cahil kesimlerini kışkırtarak oy avcılığı peşine düşüyor.

*Cumhurbaşkanı mütebessim bir suratla susuyor, çayını yudumluyor, hanımıyla Köşk dekorasyonu üzerine kafa yoruyor*. Karı-koca Cumhurbaşkanlığı Köşkü’nü Kervan mağazalarının showroom’una çevirmek için birbiriyle yarışıyor. Taşlar, boncuklar, saten kumaşlar…

Bu arada, bütün bir ülkenin kirli çamaşırları ortaya dökülürken, ne hikmetse bir tek AKP’lilerden değil kirli çamaşır, bir kez kullanılmış kağıt mendil bile düşmüyor. *Herkes zinakar, herkes rüşvetkar, herkes sahtekar; bir bunlar pir-ü pak..*

*Neye inanalım? Cenab-ı Allah’ın bu kadar geniş bir kavmi beşikteki bebeğinden secdedeki dedesine kusursuz yarattığına mı*? İnsani zaaflardan muaf kıldığına mı? Günahlarını *‘götürü usulü’* peşin ödettiğine mi? Dolarla bu kadar haşır neşir olup da dünya nimetleriyle zerre ilgisi olmamak gibi mucizevi bir fitratla halkedildiklerine mi?

*Yoksa, ülkemizi her türlü usulle parçalamayı kafaya koymuş karanlık odakların, istihbarat örgütlerinin Tayyip Bey ve adamlarını “şimdilik” koruduğuna mı?*
…..
Haksızlık edip de günaha girmemek için kasetlere konu olmuş insanların durumuna da bakmamız icap ediyor.

üncelikle hangi suçu ve günahı işlemiş olursak olalım, ayıbımızın bu derece ortaya saçılması insan olarak çok ağır bir durum. Güya bu ülkeyi “müslüman” insanlar, “*Bir kere de müslüman bir insanı cumhurbaşkanı seçelim”* diyenler yönetiyor ve güya dinimiz insan utandırmamayı en büyük hasletlerden biri sayıyor…

Manzaraya bakar mısınız? Kasetler karşısında ağzının suyu akan akana…Koskoca Başbakan yardımcısı sırıta sırıta dedikodu yapıyor. Nereden bileyim ben senin de gayr-ı meşrÃ» bir ilişkin olmadığını? Kasetin çıkmadı diye mi? *Ya çıkarsa…*Yeniçağ gazetesi yazarı Sebahattin ünkibar, sekreterinden çocuk sahibi olan evli bir bakanı defalarca yazdı, Tayyip Bey de, avanesi de duymazdan geldiler…

Kaset skandalı yüzünden istifa etmiş olan MHP yöneticilerinden bir tek Mehmet Ekici’yi şahsen tanırım. “Mehmet Ağabey” diye hitap ettiğim, Ankara’daki gazeteciler olarak yanlışını gördğüğümüz bir insan değildir. Eşi de, kızı ve damadı da saygın insanlardır. Kendisini en son gördüğümde torun sevinci yaşayan klasik bir Türk büyükbabasıydı. Yeni doğan torunundan söz ederken gözleri sevgiyle parlıyor, bir an önce işi gücü bırakıp torununun yanına gitmek için can atıyordu.

üalışkan, fakirin halinden anlayan, vicdanı olan bir insandır benim tanıdığım Mehmet Ekici. İnsan ruhunun kendini nelerden yoksun sayıp da bu yoksunluklarını nerelerden ikame etmeye çalıştığını bilemeyiz. Bizler AKP’liler gibi “Allah’ın seçilmiş kulları” olarak günahlardan muaf yaratılmadığımız için ruhlarımızın derinlerinde ne gibi tuzaklar yattığını da bilemeyiz. şeytan tarafından nasıl ve ne zaman avlanacağımızı tahmin edebiliriz, ancak bizzat Allah tarafından sınırlanmış olan gücümüz, felaketimizi engellemeye yetmeyebilir.

Mehmet Ekici sonuçta siyasi bir bedel ödedi. Kendisine yakışanı yaptı, *“Bana komplo kuruyorlar”* çamuruna hiç yatmadan *“Türk Milleti’nden özür diliyorum”* dedi ve siyasetten çekildi. Bir eş ve bir baba olarak ailesinden de mutlaka özür dilemiştir. ümrünü siyasete adamış bir insanı bu duruma düşürmek reva mıdır? Evlilik dışı bir ilişkisi olmuş ve bu da ahlaken eleştirilecek bir şeydir diyelim, peki bu insanın görüntülerini internete koyup çoluk çocuğa izletmek nasıl bir ahlaksızlıktır? *Böyle bir rezalleten siyasi rant sağlamak, meydanlarda şımarık şımarık bağırıp durmak nasıl bir ahlaksızlıktır?* Hem zinayı suç olmaktan çıkarıp, hem de insanların kişisel zaaflarını hedef göstererek oy toplamaya çalışmak nasıl bir ahlaksızlıktır? Mehmet Ekici hatasının hesabını Allah’a ve ailesine verip af dileyebilir ama sizin yatacak yeriniz var mı?

Helin Avşar’ın ince çizme uçlarını ağzına alarak poz veren adam ile karısı, gazeteci kılığında televizyon televizyon gezip “milli değerlerden”, “maneviyattan” söz ederek, cahilliklerine bakmadan siyaseti yönlendirmeye çalışıyorlar. *Milli ve manevi değerleri savunmak bu insanlara mı kaldı? ülkeyi bu hale düşürmek nasıl bir ahlaksızlıktır?* Adam ensesti savunan yazılar yazmış, öteki Helin Avşar’a göğüs kıllarını yoldurmuş, bunlar şimdi MHP’yi “ahlak” ve “maneviyat” sınavından geçirmeye kalkışıyor.

Bu ne kadar tehlikeli bir kindir ki hedefe koyduğu siyasetçileri yok ederken hiç bir suçu olmayan eşleri, çocukları, torunları da öğütüyor. Onların toplum içinde ne duruma düşeceklerini hiç düşünmüyor.

*Görüntülerde yer alan kadınlar da ayrı bir felaketin içine itiliyor.* Teşhir edilen kadınların gerçekte o isimler olup olmadığını bilmiyoruz. Ya garez amacıyla bir başka kadının adı öne sürülüyorsa? Görüntüdeki kadınların doğru kadınlar olduğunu kabul etsek bile, ya bu kadınlar kasetleri izleyen yakınlarının “namus cinayetlerine” kurban giderlerse bunun günahını kim ödeyecek? Seçim meydanlarında ballandıra ballandıra kaset dedikodusu yapan Başbakan mı?

Bu çirkin tezgahın kaynağı belli ki son iki yıldır bazı siyasi davalara görüntü servisi yapan aynı kaynak. *Temelinde yine telefon dinlemeleri yatıyor.* Belli ki önce telefonlar dinlenmiş, yapılan konuşmlardan elde edilen bilgilerle teknik takipler yapılmış. Buluşma evleri tespit edilip kayıt cihazları yerleştirilmiş. Bu çapta bir organizasyonun devlet imkanlarını kullanmadan sonuca ulaşması düşünülemez. Allah’a şükür ki devletimizi de “müslüman” AKP yönetiyor(!)

Kayıtlardaki konuşmalardan bazı kadınların olayın içinde oldukları, görüntüsü yayınlanan avanaklara *“muhabbet*” ortamında bazı şeyler söyletmeye çalıştıkları anlaşılıyor. Kadınların bir kısmı da tezgahın içinde değil gibiler. (*Burada felaket bir durum daha karşımıza çıkıyor ki o da şu:*_Tezgahın içinde olan kadınlar evlerine görüntü kayıt cihazlarının yerleştirilmesine yardımcı oluyorlar diyeleim, peki ya tezgahın içinde olmayanların evine nasıl girilip de bu sistemler kurulabiliyor? Demek ki herkesin evine istediği gibi girip çıkabilen korkunç bir gizli örgütle karşı karşıyayız…)_

Kadınların kimisi kendince aşık olmuş, kimisi maddi menfaat temini peşinde, kimisi de güçlü bir erkeğe sığınarak hayatla baş etmeye çalışıyor. Ahlaki zaaf içinde olanı da var, gariban ve çaresiz olanı da. Devlete düşen, hepsine şefkatle ve rehabilite edici bir şekilde yaklaşmaktır, kaset dedikodusu yapmak yerine bu kadınların can güvenliklerini, kişilik haklarını korumaya almaktır. *üncelikle görüntülere konulan küçük çocuğun geleceğini kurtarmaktır…*

Diyeceğim ama ülkeyi yönetenlerin kim olduğuna bakınca bu istek pek lüks kaçıyor…

Rasim Ozan Kütahyalı ve karısı bile MHP’ye akıl verme hakkını kendilerinde bulduklarına göre, benim bir-iki kelam etmemde de sakınca yoktur umarım:
MHP’liler, inandıkları değerleri kötü temsil eden isimleri cezalandırmalı, ancak bu alçakça tezgah karşısında inadına partilerine sahip çıkmalı ve 12 Haziran seçimlerinde MHP’ye inadına oy vermelidirler. 


*Fatma Sibel YüKSEK* / AüIK İSTİHBARAT / 23 Mayıs 2011

----------


## bozok

*Tutuklu vekile direnme Meclis Başkanığna diren*



MHPğnin ne yapmak istediğini anlamak mümkün değil. *ğBizim onurumuzğ* diyerek gösterdikleri aday hapisten çıkamıyor, MHPğden hiçbir direniş yok. Ama aynı MHP Meclis Başkanlığı seçiminde direniş gösteriyor. Ne yaparak? Aday göstererek.

Elbette her siyasi parti hatta her milletvekili Meclis Başkanlığı için aday olabilir.

Ancak MHP bilmiyor mu AKPğli adayın seçileceğini. İlk turda değil de üçüncü turda.

O halde ver ilk turda AKP adayına oyunu, hiç olmazsa zaman kaybedilmesin.

MHP şimdi kendini seçenlere karşı* ğMeclisğte çalışmış mığ* oluyor?


*Can ATAKLI* / VATAN GZT. / 4 Temmuz 2011

----------

